#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-23
<OpenMedia> superm1: You need to turn your VNC session off ;)
<superm1> OpenMedia, its on but i have to give the person trying to connect permissions :)
<OpenMedia> Ah.
<superm1> OpenMedia, you might want to move that htdigest out of your directory out in the open :)
<OpenMedia> Hmm superm1 web server shouldn't be up.
<superm1> i see ssh, http, and rpc
<superm1> might want to check that
<OpenMedia> No httpd npow
<OpenMedia> whoops..
<OpenMedia> no httpd now
<needinfo> Anyone know if it is possible to use the AITech Wavewatcher with MythTV? The card I have has the Zoran 36120 chipset. The card is recognized by Ubuntu but not MythTV as far as I can tell.
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 you around?
<superm1> yes tgm4883_laptop
<superm1> well: depends where here is i guess though :)
<OpenMedia> Possibly next to me ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> still doing more testing on the comm removing in mytharchive, ran into a problem making a dvd iso with it though
<tgm4883_laptop> as the show is 8 GB and we weren't transcoding, it threw up errors saying not enough space
<tgm4883_laptop> it's really weird though, as it is removing them fine for other shows, but not planet earth
<tgm4883_laptop> come to think of it, I don't think I have tried other HD shows yet
<superm1> the mpeg2 coming from a cable box via firewire is another kind of beast
<superm1> as i've sometimes noticed
<OpenMedia> Err was this show in HD? What codec was it?
<tgm4883_laptop> i have noticed it has some problems
<OpenMedia> Ah US HD MPEG2. For DVD you would have to transcode
<superm1> the mpeg2 on a cable box, i've seen that they like to have a lot of frame rate changes
<tgm4883_laptop> video PTS inconsistent: 15:30:50.686 15:30:50.686 15:28:16.916  0:00:00.867  diff:  0:00:05.302
<tgm4883_laptop> video DTS inconsistent: 15:30:50.619 15:30:50.619 15:31:24.895  0:03:08.846 diff:  0:00:34.275
<tgm4883_laptop> video PTS inconsistent: 15:30:50.653 15:30:50.653 15:28:16.924  0:00:00.875  diff:  0:00:05.344
<tgm4883_laptop> Warning negative video PTS increase!
<superm1> in between the commercials nd the show
<tgm4883_laptop> does that mean anything to you?
<superm1> which that may be exactly what you are seeing right there
<OpenMedia> The one you see on DVB streams from the UK is the aspect ration flags changing during the adverts
<tgm4883_laptop> last time I tried doing this it didn't even make the iso
<tgm4883_laptop> i checked the log, but it was 255 thousand lines
<tgm4883_laptop> which is more than i want to read, but the above posted was the majority of it
<superm1> this is from a direct mpeg2->mpeg2 transcode right?
<OpenMedia> You didn't let that log file fill up /var did you?
<superm1> or only during a mytharchive queued transcode
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, the only thing it was doing was removing the commercials, not transcoding
<superm1> right - via a mpeg2->mpeg2 transcode
<superm1> to snip the commercials
<superm1> no resolution change
<tgm4883_laptop> openmedia, it didn't fill up /var, still 94 gb free
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1 - right
<OpenMedia> Have you tried a lossless transcode via the normal MythTV UI to just remove the adds but not burn to disk.?
<tgm4883_laptop> openmedia, if you mean selecting to not reencode and to make an iso and not burn, then yes, that is what i did when I got this log
<tgm4883_laptop> strange thing though is i don't get that when I tell it to reencode
<tgm4883_laptop> but it doesn't remove the commercials then
<tgm4883_laptop> started it again 6 minutes ago, have 75,000 lines in my log
<tgm4883_laptop> too bad the stb doesn't do HD over standard RG6, this would have much less problems I think
<Kevin11919> hi peeps.. i need some help
<Kevin11919>  i have gotta my LifeView DVB-s card to be reconized in unbuntu,,
<Kevin11919> buy my problem is that....
<Kevin11919> [ 2330.434223]  dvb_init: No ISL6421 found!
<Kevin11919> here is a copy of my dsemg output
<Kevin11919> http://rafb.net/p/8wJb3h30.html
<Kevin11919>  i was told that "isl6421" controls the lnb power settings for the lnb
<Kevin11919> that is why kaffeine is only showing quality and signal in its scans and no channels..
<needinfo> I am seeking advice about AITech WaveWatcher card.
<needinfo> OK then, where should I go for advice?
<needinfo> If there is anyone here, please turn on the light so I can find my way.
<needinfo> No lght in here? Well, I'll just feel my way arouund.
<needinfo> Ah! There's the door. Now I can get out of here.
<pteague> anybody know if this would work for myth frontend? - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813153045
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, are you planning on viewing HD?
<pteague> don't plan to record anything as HD...
<tgm4883_laptop> then it should* work fine.  I haven't tried it myself though
<tgm4883_laptop> as long as its supported in linux though
<tgm4883_laptop> if you do plan on doing hd in the future, I hear that the c7 I think is supposed to do HD
<pteague> my plan is to have a mythtv server for recording things & then simply stream to a frontend client...  i'd like to get dual tuners for the server, but i'm not sure if there's any out there that will record HD
<pteague> would also like to get everything to work via remote control, but i've not come across anything that looks promising yet :(
<tgm4883_laptop> pteague, if you get a seperate remote, the MCE remote is a pretty good one.
<tgm4883_laptop> As for HD, I don't think there is a dual HD tuner, but you could stream via firewire (if your in the US), and you can daisy chain firewire devices together
<spader3d> doea mythbuntu support the hauppauge wintv pvr usb (not the usb2.0!)?
<spader3d> http://pvrusb.sourceforge.net/
<laga> it's a driver for linux 2.4.
<laga> unless there is an updated version for 2.6, the answer is no
<tgm4883_laptop> well i see a guide for the 2.0 on edgy
<tgm4883_laptop> and apparently the usb 2 version works oob in feisty
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure about the usb 1 version though
<spader3d> ok
<spader3d> is there a way to improve the channel changing?
<DaveMorris> has bug #126423 been packaged up yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126423 in mythtv "Mythtv "Error encountered displaying video" on DVB-T program change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126423
<superm1> hey guys
<tgm4883> superm1, i would venture to say there is a problem removing commercials from HD over firewire
<DaveMorris> superm1: : has bug #126423 been packaged up yet?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126423 in mythtv "Mythtv "Error encountered displaying video" on DVB-T program change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126423
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: I requested a backport to 0.20-fixes in http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/3591
<OpenMedia> I thought superm1 had included my fixes in Mythbuntu alpha 2, but I'm not 100% on that
<superm1> mythtv bug 3591 has been packaged up in mythbuntu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3591 in soyuz "/binarypackagenames page is bewildering" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/3591
<superm1> and in gutsy ubuntu packages
<DaveMorris> what about backports?
<DaveMorris> my backend is running edgy :)
<OpenMedia> superm1: Is that the right bug number?
<superm1> OpenMedia, ubotu doesn't know about the mythtv bug tracker
<OpenMedia> Ah sorry yeah mythtv bug ;)
<superm1> as for backporting, maybe to feisty
<superm1> but not edgy
<DaveMorris> why not?
<DaveMorris> it should apply cleanly
<superm1> it turns into too much to manage
<DaveMorris> also edgy should be supported for 12 months or so shouldnt it?
<superm1> it won't backport cleanly
* DaveMorris suffers from that bug and will be killed by the other 1/2 if I take the server offline for an upgrade
* DaveMorris can't wait for the next LTS so he can use it for mythtv-backend
<DaveMorris> also are we gonna have a LTS mythbuntu when ubuntu have a LTS ?
<superm1> edgy wasn't LTS
<superm1> dapper was
<DaveMorris> I know
<OpenMedia> DaveMorris: It would mean a full backport of the all of the mythtv packages.. You could do a rebuild yourself from source ;)
<DaveMorris> dapper has 36 months support
<superm1> DaveMorris, if you at least jump up to feisty, it's a more feasible backport or can be added to the weekly build on mythbuntu.org
<DaveMorris> tbh I'll prob jump to mythbuntu once its released for my backend
<superm1> i see
<DaveMorris> but I'll stick to the LTS once we reach it
<DaveMorris> my other servers are all LTS
<superm1> actually it won't even cleanly backport to feisty
<superm1> without changes
<DaveMorris> yeah, so I'll just have to goto mythbuntu at somepoint
<OpenMedia> LTS isn't always a good choice for Myth. You won't always see backports of  the most recent MythTV builds
<DaveMorris> backend features aren't always what I want though, its more on the frontend I tend to want the new features
<OpenMedia> Ah but then you hit the issues of running different builds front and back due to protocol changes
<DaveMorris> I'd like an easy way to migrate my recordings to new versions of stuff, thats what I'm worried about loosing
<OpenMedia> You can't just dist upgrade your backend?
<DaveMorris> I prob could, but I want the database to cleanly move to new versions
<DaveMorris> and the passwords to stay the same
<DaveMorris> is calling an article about X 'XXX' a good idea?
<DaveMorris> we use fluxbox in mythbuntu?
<OpenMedia> openbox
<DaveMorris> working a mention to mythbuntu into my article about X
<superm1> Daviey, any news re: meta magic?
<DaveMorris> it's happening again,  bug 126423 is sent to the list and to my user account
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126423 in mythtv "Mythtv "Error encountered displaying video" on DVB-T program change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126423
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-24
<spader3d> hi all
<spader3d> i installed mythbuntu with my philips 7130 card
<spader3d> but can not get the sound to word
<spader3d> work
<spader3d> no soundcard in the backend
<spader3d> when issue command to unmute card i get sound from the tv tuner card
<OpenMedia> spader3d: Is this a V4L analogue card?
<spader3d> yes i think so
<spader3d> i control the card with v4lctl
<spader3d> i have connect a ird on the composite input and the audio at the audio input
<spader3d> first i had a soundcard in the backend looped with the tv tuner card
<spader3d> but i removed it so there is only the tv tuner card in the backend
<spader3d> my laptop is now running the backend from the mythbuntu cd and i get the picture perfectly
<spader3d> but no sound
<spader3d> my laptop is now running the frontend from the mythbuntu cd and i get the picture perfectly
<spader3d> but no sound
<spader3d> how do i test if the card is recording?
<spader3d> OpenMedia: Is there any doc on V4L analogue cards?
<OpenMedia> Most V4L cards need a loop through for the audio. I don't know about your card.
<spader3d> even for the frontend on another computer?
<OpenMedia> No. The problem is are you capturing the audio on the backend?
<spader3d> What you need to do is to mute the "line-in" of your sound card and also set it as the recording source
<OpenMedia> There should be files in /var/lib/myth/tv
<spader3d> that is from documantation
<OpenMedia> That is assuming the sound card is acting as the audio in, but your backend doesn't have a sound cards. You need to setup the PCI card so that you can capture the audio over the PCI bus
<spader3d> i can add a sound card if that one is easier
<OpenMedia> Can you provide a link to the card, or let me know which driver module it uses.
<OpenMedia> I might drop of IRC in a minute as I'm at UbuntuLive and need to move rooms
<OpenMedia> Hmm still here
<foxbuntu___> OpenMedia, how is UbuntuLive?
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu___: Pretty good. The talk on MythTV went down very wll
<foxbuntu___> good
<foxbuntu___> any videos?
<foxbuntu___> of the conference?
<spader3d> http://www.pricewatch.com/1/37/6057-2.htm
<spader3d> Sabrent SBT-TVFM Phillips SAA7130
<spader3d> that is the card
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu___: There might be the keynotes in a couple of days but not all talks were recorded
<OpenMedia> spader3d: OK its the saa7134 driver I think. You need the saa7134-alsa or saa7134-oss module I think
<OpenMedia> Best of luck as I have to bale now
<foxbuntu___> OpenMedia, oh, kewl.. Wish I could have made it, maybe next year
<rogue780> man...if I weren't in the military I'd be at UbuntLive. It's only 1.5 hrs from where I used to live
<laga> i'm so glad i don't have to go to the military.
<DaveMorris> you doing the civil route then laga?
<laga> nothing at all ;)
<DaveMorris> they scrapping it then?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: everything ok?
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, I read an article that mentioned your company yesterday about the Ubuntu Live
<OpenMedia> jono - http://www.flickr.com/photos/9036361@N03/882742093/
<madhatter349> hey
<madhatter349> anybody here
<tgm4883> yes, madhatter349
<madhatter349> hwo do u disable timeshiffting
<madhatter349> im using a hardware encoder to its taking up to much cpu
<Kevin11919> hi...
<MnDBnDr> Hello all
<Kevin11919> anyone can help me this this prob..
<MnDBnDr> I don't know if I can help, but I can try
<Kevin11919> i have installed v4l-linux on ubuntu... so  that my FlyDVB-s can work....
<Kevin11919> i am gettin an error with a module that controls the lnb..
<Kevin11919> http://rafb.net/p/5GnOdW94.html
<Kevin11919> dvb_init: No ISL6421 found!
<MnDBnDr> hmmm.  I have never used a FlyDVB-s
<MnDBnDr> did you check the v4l list to see if there is firmware to load for it?
<Kevin11919> yup their is none..
<Kevin11919> i know that, that module installed because i choose it, in the :make config: for v4l-linux
<superm1> is the ISL6421 a voltage regulator?
<Kevin11919> yes.
<MnDBnDr> not sure.  hold on.  there might be a patch.
<superm1> that's about the only reference i've seen to that device
<Kevin11919> ok kool
<MnDBnDr> what ver of v4l are you running?
<Kevin11919> v4l-dvb
<Kevin11919> i dont see a version number...
<Kevin11919> i have also tried.. linuxtv-dvb-1.1.1
<Kevin11919> but the same error occured..
<superm1> Kevin11919, you'll have better luck probing the people in #v4l, as this isn't an ubuntu specific issue from looking at your output
<MnDBnDr> yeah.  I can't help much without ever seeing the dvb card.
<Kevin11919> it registered as.
<Kevin11919> [   38.647255]  DVB: registering new adapter (saa7134[0] )
<Kevin11919> [   38.647262]  DVB: registering frontend 0 (Philips TDA10086 DVB-S)...
<MnDBnDr> superm1->  Are you on the mythbuntu team?
<superm1> yes MnDBnDr
<superm1> i haven't been touching much mythbuntu code these last 3 days though, as i'm at ubuntu live :)
<MnDBnDr> ah
<MnDBnDr> quick pm?
<superm1> sure
<superm1> make sure you register for freenode to pm
<Kevin11919> where do i find patches?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-07-25
<rogue780> argh. why does kubuntu have to be weird
<smacfarl> hello?
<smacfarl> I have some questions about Mythubuntu
<smacfarl> any takers?
<tgm4883_laptop> smacfarl
<tgm4883_laptop> what are your questions
<smacfarl> oh hey!
<smacfarl> So what is a good minimum box spec?
<smacfarl> I have the option of buying some old P3 733 boxes no-os for 75USD
<tgm4883_laptop> what do you want to do with it
<smacfarl> and I was thinking about creating a Mythubuntu test box
<smacfarl> I currently run MediaPortal on an XP box which is more powerful
<smacfarl> However I don't like to pay windows tax
<smacfarl> so I figured now is the time to support linux
<smacfarl> And i really like ubuntu. So you gotta start somewhere
<OpenMedia> smacfarl: what are you going to be displaying the TV on?
<smacfarl> Literally a tv
<smacfarl> old fashioned s-component
<smacfarl> split the PC audio card to two channel
<smacfarl> in the back
<OpenMedia> US or Europe?
<smacfarl> US
<tgm4883_laptop> read this http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html#ss3.1
<smacfarl> Media Portal does a nice job of displaying video content
<OpenMedia> You would be ok for SD but not for HD
<smacfarl> Standard Def vs High Def right?
<smacfarl> readding link
<smacfarl> I know this page
<smacfarl> I see the differences are if you want to record while watching
<smacfarl> and 256 mb of ram minimum
<smacfarl> Sutpid question does Myth TV use VLC under the covers?
<smacfarl> to play video?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> well it could i think
<smacfarl> I think VLC is pretty embedable. Is the player that comes with Myth Good?
<smacfarl> I have a whole variety of video files
<smacfarl> btw thank you for being here to answer my stupid questions.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it's pretty good.  You can also select a video players for each file type
<smacfarl> nice
<smacfarl> Media Portal runs on dot net and allows an external player, but you lose the control from the main application
<smacfarl> it just launches like a shell command launch rather than using the other player within the main applicaiton
<smacfarl> Ok. Any video card recommendations. You guys seem to support more drivers than the default myth tv
<tgm4883_laptop> pvr-150
<tgm4883_laptop> or the pvr-500 if you want 2 tuners in one card
<tgm4883_laptop> and if your looking a saving money you can use the pvr remote, but if you want a nicer remote i recommend the MCE remote
<smacfarl> is that the hauppage wintv pvr-500 you are recommending?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a cable box?
<smacfarl> You can get the mce remote in the kit hauppage offers. That's the one you are talking about right?
<smacfarl> no I don't.
<smacfarl> I don't actually have cable. All my video is internet or from my dvd collection
<smacfarl> what were you wondering about the cable box?
<smacfarl> myth tv replaces the cable box right? It does schedule browsing and the like?
<tgm4883_laptop> yeah, but if you have a cable box you can stream via firewire
<tgm4883_laptop> if you don't have cable, what are you going to record?
<smacfarl> nothing. I actually don't need the recorder.
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<smacfarl> I just need something to playback the video, and and do an out to a tv. Cheaply
<smacfarl> It seemed like there were some driver problems with Myth TV and cards so I was hoping to get the Viideo card(s) that would have the least problems
<smacfarl> In fact. I was originally hoping I could get a bare motherboard with video and sound onboard, and just plug that into the tv
<tgm4883_laptop> I use to use an nVidia Geforce 7300GS, it had a dongle that output component and svideo
<tgm4883_laptop> it worked pretty well
<smacfarl> are there video cards to avoid?
<tgm4883_laptop> ati
<tgm4883_laptop> and any $400 cards as that is overkill
<smacfarl> so any low end nvidia card is good. Does it need to do mpeg2 decoding?
<smacfarl> Will myth tv be smart enough to use mpeg-2 decoding on the video card rather than the cpu
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe so
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe that it is compiled to do that
<needinfo> Still seeking help! Would there be any available?
<needinfo> Help??
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the question?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<superm1> laga, Daviey DaveMorris ping
<laga> pong
<superm1> laga, any luck on the mythweb postrm on trunk?
<DaveMorris> ping
<laga> no, doesn't seem so :( haven't investigarted much more due to RL interferences :(
<superm1> DaveMorris, i was going to see if you knew how to make the latex files make links in that index
<superm1> i've seen some latex made pdfs that do that
<DaveMorris> clickable links
<DaveMorris> I'll investigate
<superm1> OpenMedia, man am i exhausted.  i didn't sleep more than 1 hr on the plane yesterday
<superm1> er well today i guess - since it was a 12:30am flight
<OpenMedia> superm1: I'm beginning to feel like my body is pickled.
<superm1> haha
<OpenMedia> As long as you had a "good time" ;)
<superm1> did you make it out to the google awards thing yesterday evening?
<superm1> yea
<OpenMedia> Yeah, it was a bit quiet though.
<superm1> where was it?  Andrew and i walked around for a few, but didn't know where to head
<superm1> and there was a guard standing post, so it would have looked fishy for us to just start checking rooms
<DaveMorris> you could of asked ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-21
<Tuv0k> now MCC won't install packages
<Tuv0k> Hardy is the buggiest
<hads> Works well here.
<Tuv0k> try enabling xfs optimizations if you can?
<Tuv0k> it won't download xfsdump
<Tuv0k> it thinks other software managers are running
<hads> I don't use XFS
<BoxOfSnoo> Hi, does anyone else have crackly audio issues with the latest release?  In everything, not just live tv or playback.
<Tuv0k> used to
<Tuv0k> goto sound settings and change the defaults
<BoxOfSnoo> from/to...?
<Tuv0k> from whatever it is now to anything that does nto give scratchy sound
<Tuv0k> or search the forums for the known issue and get your read on
<Tuv0k> whichever is easiest
<BoxOfSnoo> super unhelpful.  Done all that,  thanks.
<Tuv0k> then it'd be fixed
<Tuv0k> don't cry because you can follow diretions
<Tuv0k> not
<BoxOfSnoo> apparently not.  You didn't really read my question right either.  Never mind, you can sit here and act superior I'll try other stuff.
<Tuv0k> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/196287
<Tuv0k> lazy
<hads> You scared them off already
<Tuv0k> yeah right
<Tuv0k> they bit the hand that fed them
<Tuv0k> and I still was proving the link
<Tuv0k> go figure
<rhpot1991> my main pc has always done that, through different iterations of mobos and speakers, I've always assumed it was something related to the case introducing interference
<frozenskunk1> Can someone give me a hand getting lirc to work with a command IR mini? It hasn't worked wince the upgrade to 8.04. I can see input using mode2 -m -d /dev/lirc1, but can never see anything using irw.  I've tried multiple hardware.conf and lircd.conf files.
<Tuv0k> while palying regular sound you heard crackling?
<rhpot1991> mostly music, and popping
<Tuv0k> frozenskunk1, I feel for you
<frozenskunk1> others have this joy then?
<Tuv0k> I just have had issues before with lirc and my remote
<Tuv0k> but I guess mythbuntu got it covered now
<Tuv0k> even after a fresh kernel
<Tuv0k> but that was when I was running unstable
<Tuv0k> Hardy Alpha
<frozenskunk1> I had gotten it working without too much trouble when I switched to the commandIR under 7.10, but when I upgraded to 8.04 it broke, and I STILL haven't gotten it working...
<frozenskunk1> I've tried everything I can find and gone through all the steps on the commandIR troubleshooting section, but just can't get it going...
<Tuv0k> and he logs off like that?
<frozenskunk> Sorry, router crashed, did I miss any ideas on my lirc issue?
<Tuv0k> negative
<frozenskunk> any ideas on where I might look for answers, other than the usual places? I've scoured them pretty well over the last 3 months...
<superm1> frozenskunk, using the new driver?
<superm1> or the old one?
<frozenskunk> not sure, everything is up to date on update manager...
<frozenskunk> haw can a verify?
<superm1> frozenskunk, well if you aren't intentionally using it, then you dont have it
<superm1> i'm notsure how well the old style commandir is supported on it anyhow
<superm1> so whats happening with yoru device though?
<superm1> dont see anything on irw, so maybe try to re-record your lircd.conf for your remote
<frozenskunk> basically it hasn't worked since I upgraded to 8.04, i've tried several lircd.conf files from the internet which appear to be well supported, and I never had problems iwth that before ,I am using a hauppage A415 remote
<frozenskunk> I can see input using mode2 -m -d /dev/lirc0, but nothing in irw.
<frozenskunk> although since you mentioned the driver, I've been poking around looking at that, and when I check the syslog, I never see this: COMMANDIR USB device now attached to commandir0
<frozenskunk>  Receiving on #1 Transmitting on #1 2 3 4, which according to a web page I found, I should
<superm1> well so do try to record with irrecord
<superm1> see if the lircd.conf that it spits out is anybetter
<frozenskunk> ok, i haven't done that yet, let me give it a shot
<frozenskunk> any idea if I should chase down the syslog issue?
<frozenskunk> superm1: I tried to do an irrecord on a lircd.conf file I had downloaded to use with my remote, when i do 'irrecord testlirc' I get the following:
<frozenskunk> irrecrod: could not get file information for /dev/lirc
<frozenskunk> irrecord: default_init(): NO such file or directory
<frozenskunk> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<superm1> frozenskunk, you have to provide -d /dev/lirc0
<superm1> or similar
<ian_001> i just enabled network control but when trying to connect to the machine over telnet i am getting connection refused, i checked iptables and it seems to have no rules installed, is there something i could be missing?
<frozenskunk> superm1: that got me started, thanks!
<ian_001> sorry for the question, of cours ethe second i asked i solve dmy issue, i had changed the port and didnt realize i needed a reboot
<superm1> ian_001, most people use SSH instead of telnet though
<superm1> in an effort to be more secure
<ian_001> ill be honest, im somewhat new to network control, if i use ssh does it become ssh->telnet ?
<ian_001> or is ssh a replacement for telnet?
<defendguin> yup
<defendguin> its a secure replacement for telnet
<defendguin> telnet = not encrypted
<ian_001> ok, i wasnt sure if ssh was a wrapper around telnet
<defendguin> afik its a completely different project
<hads> ian_001: You mean network control in mythfrontend? If so you'll need to restart the frontend.
<hads> And you can't use ssh for that.
<hads> SSH is a replacement for telnet, but controlling mythfrontend via telnet is something different again.
<ian_001> sadly i just tried connecting remotely and was unable to do it
<ian_001> locally it works absolutely fine
<hads> You mean on the frontend `telnet localhost 6546` ?
<superm1> oh didnt realize you were trying to do remote control of mythfrontend via telnet
<superm1> defendguin, you pung earlier?
<hads> superm1: That's what I'm guessing
<ian_001> ok, i had left the local connection open, closing that allowed the remote connection, i assumed multiple connections were allowed
<defendguin> yeah i was reading some ubuntu forums and i saw a post of yours about how you were configuring your mouse and i thought you might be able to shed some light on something
<defendguin> let me find the post
<defendguin> superm1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217086&highlight=cm3000
<defendguin> i was using the mouse driver in my xorg file but i switched to evdev after reading this post and it seems as though each time i try to use the tilt wheel or middle click x crashes
<defendguin> Option "WHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "4 5"   can you use these options if you use the mouse driver?
<frozenskunk> superm1: I've tried to irrecord and it goes through the motions, but never saves any changes to the file I am running it on, I'm doing 'sudo irrecord -d /dev/lirc0 testlirc' and when I check test lirc after running there are no changes.
<frozenskunk> superm1: never mind, I just saw it was output as testlirc.conf
<SHADOW__X> hello everyone
<SHADOW__X> i was wondering how i can fix ntsc audio using a pinnacle pctv hd 800i because of an also issue i do not hear anything
<SHADOW__X> i am currently using mythbuntu 8.04
<ian_001> using the telnet control of mythtv is there a way to get a list of the songs or play a specific song? i see that i can jump to mythmusic and use the key command to change the song but i dont see a way to jump to a specific song
<doje> hi all, I just installed mythbuntu 8.04 and the install failed during install packages select.  can I get back to that from the CLI now that it's booted up ?
<superm1> doje, sure
<superm1> you can look at the log in /var/log/syslog first though
<superm1> and see if it tells you where went wrong
<superm1> but the command is "ubiquity"
<superm1> which should automatically choose the mythbuntu frontend
<doje> I have the log console here - "Couldn't find task mythbuntu-frontend"
<doje> superm1: I was using the alternate CD so I could PXE boot it - I also tried burning it but the result was the same
<doje> superm1: I'm buring the "Desktop" version now
<doje> superm1: there's nothing starting with "ub" in root or user paths - I'm going to try the other CD
<doje> superm1: I saved the /var/log directory and a dmesg if you want me to check for anything
<sebrock> from where is the x11vnc server started in 8.04? I need to change a option parameter
<superm1> its started from the /usr/share/mythtv/session.sh i think
<superm1> or at least some script /usr/share/mythtv
<superm1> sebrock, ^
<ron_> whats the trick to getting the audio output louder? i have tried 2 sound cards and now have a sb live
<tgm4883_laptop> ron_, you could try a couple things
<tgm4883_laptop> first, have you increased the volume in alsamixer?
<tgm4883_laptop> second, make sure mythtv volume is up
<tgm4883_laptop> last you could increase the volume that mythtv records shows at
<gregL> <tgm4883_laptop how do you increase the volume that mythtv records at?
<tgm4883_laptop> gregL, it's either in the recording profiles found in the frontend or it's tuner specific and found in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> default is 70
<tgm4883_laptop> which i've found is good, but some tv's don't have very good speakers
<tgm4883_laptop> that only will increase the volume on the recordings though, so if you have trouble hearing dvd's too it wont help that
<gregL> Ok yeah i seen that..My dvb card is always low for some reason...
<gregL> Sometimes to the point that you really have to strain to hear...
<tgm4883_laptop> oh
<tgm4883_laptop> that you probably won't be able to fix
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, i always forget the disclaimer about preencoded content
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, I'd look anyway though, just in case
<gregL> I like the card, it's an air2pc and it work's well except for the sound.
<gregL> Thanks...
<sebrock> superm1, thanks
<sebrock> superm1, sorry cant fint anything x11vnc in any script
<sebrock> nervermind I found it
<sebrock> /usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<Seeker`> how do you setup mythfilldatabase to grab only the channels found by the tuner
<Seeker`> if I have a nova-t 500, why is it that when I have something due to record and I am watching tuner 1, with nothing happening on tuner 2, it doesn't automatically start recording on tuner 2, and instead takes over tuner 1 for recording and leaves tuner 2 doing nothing
<zabbadapp> Seeker`: there is an option "minimize live-tv collision" or some such, which will pick recordings from the beginning of available tuners, and live-tv from the end of available tuners (if the have the same channels) ... it is not perfect, and live-tv may pick a currently recording tuner if multirec is enabled and if the default channel is available within that mux. Someone else may explain better, because I always
<zabbadapp> record a show to avoid any surprises if more than one recording starts.
<tgm4883_laptop> Seeker`, zabbadapp another solution that exists right next to that option is to allow live tv to move scheduled recordings to different tuners.
<dschan> anyone here?
<zabbadapp> yes
<dschan> hi! great!
<dschan> can you help me with my mythbuntu setup?
<zabbadapp> what is the problem
<dschan> got a new mboard today and try to set it up from the scratch. however, channelscan does not work (dvb-t germany ruhrgebiet)
<dschan> ...it DID work with a former installation...
<dschan> ﻿zabbadapp? still there or not interested? need more info?
<zabbadapp> sorry, was looking at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcQ7RkyBoBc ...
<zabbadapp> anyway, was that the channelscan from within mythtv?
<dschan> yes
<dschan> sry, dont have flash support, yet...
<dschan> i tried to import a channels.conf but mythtv told me that it's not able to parse the file.
<zabbadapp> ok, have you tried just letting it scan the entier frequency range? it will find your channels, even if it take longer time
<zabbadapp> i had problems importing any kind of frequencies also and gave up ... until i realised i didn't need one
<dschan> i'll try again, but i'm sure that i tried everything for about a thousand times... anyway... just a sec
<dschan> got the german version installed. I tried sth like "entire scan of all known transponders" and it returns sth like "error adjusting transponder frequency" then the next dialogue box appears and does ... nothing...
<zabbadapp> else you can install "apt-get install dvb-utils" to use the command "scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/de-NameOfClosestTransmitter" ... you may get better error messages from the commandline
<dschan> how can i find out about my closest transmitter?
<zabbadapp> it has a normal name ... tab to see all de-(something)
<zabbadapp> de-Hamburg or whatever
<dschan> scanning /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/de-Ruhrgebiet
<dschan> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<dschan> main:2247: FATAL: failed to open '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0': 16 Device or resource busy
<zabbadapp> ok, you got mythtv running and it locks all ..
<dschan> ok. mom
<zabbadapp> there is an option to have it releas a tuner if it not is in use
<dschan> cant i just close mythtv?
<zabbadapp> yes .. that works too
<dschan> scanning /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/de-Ruhrgebiet
<dschan> using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'
<dschan> initial transponder 538000000 0 2 9 1 1 3 0
<dschan> initial transponder 586000000 0 2 9 1 1 3 0
<zabbadapp> a working channel should give a line like this: "0x0000 0x0316: pmt_pid 0x0316 D -- SILVER (running, scrambled)"
<zabbadapp> ah! i think I know the problem, have you enabled the internal amplifier of the T-500 ?
<dschan> ok. hmmm. how can i get this ;-)   ....  however, thanks for your help so far!
<dschan> internal amplifier? i don't think so. never heard of it
<dschan> had good reception(?) during scan (99%)
<zabbadapp> do you have a line "options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1" in the file /etc/modprobe.d/options ?
<dschan> where should i look for this line?
<zabbadapp> less /etc/modprobe.d/options
<dschan> not at all
<dschan> shall i add?
<zabbadapp> yes, do that -- it can't get any worse .... lna = low noise amplifier (or something like that .. I have a T-500 too, and without that line it didn't work at all for me .. and it is a common knowledge for this card)
<dschan> wow. didnt know that... how can i load the new options
<dschan> by the way: Great to have a patient and nice helper online! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<zabbadapp> i don't know, i would do the windows way (reboot) ...
<dschan> ok, then I'll be off for a couple of minutes... cheers and cu later
<zabbadapp> do you have the T-500 firmware in /lib/firmware/2.6.xxxx-generci/ also?
<dschan> just a sec
<zabbadapp> called dvb-usb-dib0700-(something).fw  .... dmesg | grep -i dvb will show if it is loaded (and what name your version of v4l expects it to be named)
<dschan> i hae got that le. hoi am u th pceson oth crd
<zabbadapp> it should be ok, because i don't think you would have any dvb-device else
<dschan> sorry, again
<dschan> i have got that file. however i have the pci version
<zabbadapp> yes, but the T-500 has an usb-device built in to the pci card (really!) .. som the dvb-hardware is actually two usb-dongles put on a pci-card
<dschan> ok?! wow...
<zabbadapp> confusing but nothing to care about .. it works, and was probably a lot cheaper/faster for Hauppage to manufacture
<dschan> jack@mediencenter:/lib/firmware/2.6.24-19-generic$ dmesg | grep -i dvb
<dschan> [   42.488577] saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.
<dschan> [   42.488686] DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget/WinTV-NOVA-T	 PCI)
<dschan> [   42.525717] input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:06.0/input/input5
<dschan> [   42.749957] DVB: registering frontend 0 (Philips TDA10045H DVB-T)...
<dschan> [ 2575.585949] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2607.633577] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2676.281124] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2753.649676] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2851.362137] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2878.953401] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2893.998147] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<dschan> [ 2982.336375] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<hads> !pastebin
<zabbadapp> hmm, is that a T-500 ? ...
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<dschan> however, i have got a directoy 2.6.24-16-generic too
<zabbadapp> i think i mixed you up with someone else, i see you never said it was a T-500 :-( sorry ... so the LNA-amplifier was wrong for you
<dschan> ﻿DVB: registering new adapter (TT-Budget/WinTV-NOVA-T	 PCI)
<dschan> ...is what i have
<zabbadapp> yes, sorry once again .. nova-T is not one of those pci-usb cards .. so forget my ramblings about that :)   ... however, the "scan" command is real and works just as good for you as for my nova T-500
<dschan> sure ... had a vdr vefore and used it there. however i seem to be too stupid to apply old knowledge (or patience...) :D
<zabbadapp> what kind of antenna do you have? does it require a power inserter and is it running? to me it seems like you are getting extremely bad reception so even channel scans fail
<zabbadapp> (you know, like if you forgot to plug in the aerial :) )
<dschan> i played a lot with that and in the mythtv channel scan (backend) i had brilliant reception
<dschan> antenna type ...
<dschan> http://www.vdr-wiki.de/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_Antennen
<dschan> just checked the plug again .. was fine
<zabbadapp> did the scan command say anything important at all? use the pastebin if needed: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<dschan> i'll try ... can i delete options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1
<zabbadapp> yes, but i don't think it makes any difference, so you don't need to reboot right now
<zabbadapp> (since you dont have that module at all)
<dschan> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d1ce49f1a
<dschan> ok, so i'll throw it out again .. for the cleanliness :-)
<zabbadapp> yes, you should remove it...  :-) i have no idea what could be wrong ... when I had a really bad directional antenna, i would get the channels of at least one mux (depending on how I pointed it), so I knew that my card wasn't completly dead ... but you get nothing :-(
<zabbadapp> i mean, i got the channels of one mux when doing scan ... i could never watch them because there were so many errors in the reception :-) ... bought a new antenna then
<dschan> ??? Maybe something wrong with drivers or so? the ardware should be fine... This antenna is a lot better than an amplidied one I tried.
<zabbadapp> especially since you know it has worked before
<zabbadapp> i have to give up, maybe someone else can step up and resolve this?
<dschan> yep. and the area i live in is only a couple of kilometres out of a major city. i had about 25 perfect programmes
<dschan> however: thank you so much for your help!!
<zabbadapp> no problem, good luck
<dschan> thx
<dschan> anyone else any idea?
<dschan> can anybody help? signal strenght: 99% ...
<dschan> timeout scan no signal
<Seeker`> is there a way to get xmltv to download only the listings for channels that can be found by scanning
<zabbadapp> Seeker`: during the configuration of xmltv, you should have answered "yes" only to channels you wanted, you can correct that by editing  .mythtv/<name_of_source>.xmltv so that channel=tv1.com becomes channel!tv1.com to disable a certain xmltv channel
<Seeker`> is there a way of doing it automatically, so I dont have to go through the 250 or so channels
<zabbadapp> there is most certainly some way to automate that :-) but i don't think there is a ready solution for it
<zabbadapp> see it as a chance to flex those scripting skills a bit :D
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-22
<DurtDiggler> anybody know of any obvious reasons that my mythtv seems as if it's recording my programs, but all the .nuv files are only about 57.3KB in size and the png files are just black
<hads> What type of capture card?
<hads> Also
<DurtDiggler> pvr 250
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<hads> At a guess, you've got it setup as the wrong type of card in mythtv-setup
<DurtDiggler> hm
<hads> Recordings from a PVRx50 should be mpg
<tgm4883_laptop> yea the pvr 250 shouldn't make .nuv files
<DurtDiggler> ohh
<DurtDiggler> whats the name of the log I should be checking
<hads> the backend one, but I'd guess that's your issue.
<tgm4883_laptop> it would be the backend log, but i'd just fix the card type
<hads> snap :)
<DurtDiggler> right now I only have a backend
<DurtDiggler> I should still be able to record and see my recordings thorugh mythweb right?
<tgm4883_laptop> it's /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<tgm4883_laptop> not if it's not recording
<tgm4883_laptop> which i assume it's not
<DurtDiggler> well yah
<hads> But yes
<DurtDiggler> lemme check the card settings
<DurtDiggler> what shoudl the card type be
<DurtDiggler> for a pvr 250
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<DurtDiggler> card type should be
<tgm4883_laptop> hardware encoder card?
<DurtDiggler> *
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe it says something to the effect of (PVR-XXX)
<hads> Yeah, Hardware MPEG (PVR-x50) or something to that effect.
<DurtDiggler> well Im looking through the drop down in the mythtv setup
<hads> Yes
<DurtDiggler> oh duh
<DurtDiggler> yeah I missed that one
<hads> :)
<SHADOW__X> whats settings need to be used inside xorg to get dvi and tv out in a asus m2npv-vm
<DurtDiggler> no wonder this things not working
<DurtDiggler> is it true you can run a front end just from a CD?
<DurtDiggler> I thought I read that somewhere
<SHADOW__X> using mythbuntu
<SHADOW__X> yes
<DurtDiggler> ohh yeah
<DurtDiggler> thats why I didn't see that option
<DurtDiggler> I have mythdora
<SHADOW__X> :)
<DurtDiggler> they werent too big on the web design part of this it seems
<SHADOW__X> i feel like it is quite functional
<SHADOW__X> :_)
<SHADOW__X> :)
<hads> I'm sure patches would be welcome.
<DurtDiggler> oh yeah it's functional for sure
<DurtDiggler> I think I might have to make a really nice skin for this thing
<DurtDiggler> would my recordings come out ok if my storage is a cifs mount from my file server
<SHADOW__X> should be asong as its auto mounted and speed is good
<DurtDiggler> yeah Im figuring my network speed is much faster than the bitrate
<tgm4883_laptop> with a PVR 250, as long as you got at least wireless G you should be fine
<DurtDiggler> haha wireless
<DurtDiggler> is that saying something bad about pvr 250?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm just giving the minimum specs
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> the recommended specs
<tgm4883_laptop> since it's SD not HD
<tgm4883_laptop> HD you need to be wired
<DurtDiggler> oh well yeah
<DurtDiggler> I jsut read a whole lot about the cards and it seemed that most poeple go with the pvr 250
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the 250 have that the 150 doesn't?
<tgm4883_laptop> I have a 150 and a 500
<DurtDiggler> yeah I want a 500
<hads> Yeah, I'd say the 150 is probably most common.
<DurtDiggler> but it's so hard to find
<DurtDiggler> oh yeah I think 150 and 250 were pretty close
<DurtDiggler> I forgot what was different
<hads> They 250 and 150 do the same thing, I think the 150 is newer.
<hads> (and still old now)
<DurtDiggler> I read that the quality is slightly better with the 250
<tgm4883_laptop> iirc they are end of life now
<hads> Yup
<DurtDiggler> the 500 looked really nice
<DurtDiggler> as long as you don't have the samsung tuner I guess
<DurtDiggler> type b or something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> honestly i'd prefer if the digital mandate was sooner
<DurtDiggler> hah yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> the pvr cards are nice, but once you go digital there is no comparison
<DurtDiggler> wahts your opinion on hardware encoding
<DurtDiggler> does it really take a lot of cpu without it
<tgm4883_laptop> its a must.  Thats why the PVR cards are so popular
<DurtDiggler> ah
<DurtDiggler> thats what I figured
<tgm4883_laptop> software encoders (besides the higher cpu) have other issues as well
<DurtDiggler> I felt like I needed a card that does it's own encoding, but wasnt sure how important it was
<tgm4883_laptop> it's pretty important, although that will confuse people when things are digital
<DurtDiggler> probably so much easier with digital
<tgm4883_laptop> well it's not necessary with digital
<DurtDiggler> thers no converting though right
<tgm4883_laptop> it comes pre-encoded
<hads> You receive it and put it on the disk. That's it.
<DurtDiggler> nice thats what I figured
<DurtDiggler> less heat less power consumption
<DurtDiggler> for some reason after I changed my card type my upcoming recordings page is empty
<tgm4883_laptop> DurtDiggler, did you also do steps 3 and 4?
<DurtDiggler> oh oops I didn't follow through it
<tgm4883_laptop> thats probably it
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not connected to the lineup anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> you should only need to do step 4
<DurtDiggler> oh wait
<DurtDiggler> there was nothing else to do
<gndprx> Evening.  I am going through an install from 8.04.1 Live CD.  It goes through the motions to install and then returns to the LiveCD X desktop and never launches a Myth Setup.  Did I miss something?
<gndprx> If I remove the CD and reboot, it boots to a terminal login rather than into ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, let me run through a quick install
<gndprx> thx
<DurtDiggler> I thought it's supposed to check for duplicates
<DurtDiggler> it seems it keeps trying to record the same show over if it shows for a second time
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, did you boot into the live environment or just the installer?
<gndprx> I've tried both ways and both end with the same result
<gndprx> If I boot directly to the installer, it installs and then drops me to the live cd desktop
<gndprx> if I go through the live environment, it just returns me to the same after the install
<gndprx> I just did a sudo startx from the terminal, went to the mythbuntu control center and it won't let me launch mythtv setup
<gndprx> interesting.  hardly anything loaded when I launched X.  No network or anything
<tgm4883_laptop> did you verify your cd burn?
<gndprx> yes
<gndprx> actually
<gndprx> I verified the iso
<gndprx> didn't verify the burn
<gndprx> let me do that now
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, is it the i386 or amd64 disk?
<gndprx> i386
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> did that cd check out?
<tgm4883_laptop> i just did a virtualbox install here just fine
<gndprx> I can run it against the iso and get a hash. How do I check the burn?
<gndprx> I'm assuming your talking about md5sum
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<DurtDiggler> what is supposed to happen when there is a conflict
<DurtDiggler> does it not record any of them?
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20CD
<tgm4883_laptop> DurtDiggler, it will record which ever one has a higher priority
<DurtDiggler> oh ok
<tgm4883_laptop> DurtDiggler, i'm not sure what happens if they have the same priority
<DurtDiggler> it seems I had 2 and they jsut disapeared
<gndprx> just waiting for it to finish
<gndprx> ran md5sum per that page and it returned nothing.  Just back to a prompt
<gndprx> so looks like it's good
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well maybe not
<gndprx> should it return any values?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea it should return ok
<tgm4883_laptop> let me check something
<tgm4883_laptop> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, boot the live cd, there should be a verify cd on the boot menu
<gndprx> k
<gndprx> Check CD for Defects - and it's running now
<gndprx> Check finished, no errors found
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<gndprx> Is there a benefit to installing the mythbuntu cd over installing Heron and then putting myth over top of it?
<gndprx> I do know that Heron will install
<tgm4883_laptop> gndprx, well you wouldn't have the extra gnome stuff installed
<tgm4883_laptop> although you could do a number of things
<tgm4883_laptop> if you are not worried about the disk space, do it that way
<tgm4883_laptop> if you are, then install either xubuntu (since we use the xfce desktop) or install the command line system and apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could try the alternate cd
<gndprx> What is the alternate cd anyway?
<tgm4883_laptop> non live cd install
<gndprx> maybe I'll give that a try before I do anything else
<tgm4883_laptop> it usually is used to for people who have graphical issues when installing, but may fix your problem
<gndprx> setup to download now and I'll give that a try later or tomorrow.  If not, I'll drop back by again
<gndprx> thanks for your help so far
<gndprx> back tomorrow...thx
<doje_> hi, I'm having trouble getting my ATI remote working. I've tried both the kernel and userspace drivers
<doje_> it shows up in lsusb and lsmod, but irw gives no output.  what am I missing ?
<DurtDiggler> hey it's recording now :)
<zabbadapp> doje_: is lirc configured correct?
<doje_> zabbadapp: I configured it from the control center.  it's running and the various files look ok from I can tell
<zabbadapp> do you have the ati listed when you do "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" .. i don't use an ati (radio controlled, right?) remote, so i'm not sure it should show up there
<doje_> zabbadapp: no, it's not listed there
<doje_> zabbadapp: I see it in lsusb though
<zabbadapp> IF it had been listed there, I would have asked you to check /etc/lirc/hardware.conf to see if the event<number> matched between the two ... but i don't know if lirc work like that for that remote
<doje_> zabbadapp: I've had it working with lirc before
<cr3ol> Can someone help me with a flash problem? I want to be able to play flash from watchtvsitcoms.com via mythtv. I can watch them via firefox. any ideas?
<tgm4883_laptop> cr3ol, you could initiate a download to your mythvideo directory via wget then watch it with mythvideo
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could possibly write a parser for mythstream
<tgm4883_laptop> thats how i watched the nba vegas summer league games, by wgetting the stream
<cr3ol> sounds like I need to get a little dirty. I am fairly noob to this. could you provide an example... I can probably go from there.
<tgm4883_laptop> well the way i did it was I used firefox and looked at the page info which showed me the media stream (in this case, it was the one ending in .asx)
<tgm4883_laptop> then I just used wget to start grabbing that stream and downloaded it to my mythvideo directory
<tgm4883_laptop> then used mythvideo start it and as long as I didn't get ahead of the download I was fine
<tgm4883_laptop> A better solution would be to write a parser and not bother with the wget part, but you have to write the code for that ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> actually i take that back
<tgm4883_laptop> i used mimms
<tgm4883_laptop> which is a stream downloader
<tgm4883_laptop> not wget
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry about that
<tgm4883_laptop> this is the command I used from my mythvideo directory
<tgm4883_laptop> mimms http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9929/500_nba-league_pass_phoenix_051201.asx BasketballSat.asx
<cr3ol> im looking all this up while you are typing
<cr3ol> cool
<cr3ol> I try that
<tgm4883_laptop> that downloaded to a file called BasketballSat.asx
<tgm4883_laptop> then just use mythvideo
<zabbadapp> doje_: what does you /etc/lirc/hardware.conf say then? does it have reasonable info?
<cr3ol> thanks tgm Im trying it now
<doje_> zabbadapp: mods: lirc_dev lirc_atiusb (both are loaded), dev=/dev/lirc0 (exists)
<doje_> zabbadapp: START_LIRCMD is commented - not sure what is
<zabbadapp> like that for me too
<zabbadapp> is REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="/etc/lirc/lircd.conf" correct? was wrong for me anyway before I edited it
<zabbadapp> it used to point to a relative path that would be wrong from lircs point of view upon start (LIRCD_CONF="hauppauge/lircd.conf.hauppauge_novat500" ... nothing there)
<doje_> zabbadapp: I was just noticing that - it's a relative path atiusb/lircd.conf.atiusb - should be /usr/share/lirc... ?
<zabbadapp> i pointed it to the only file i had, which was /etc/lirc/lircd.conf ... it has the key sequences mapped to button name for the remote
<doje_> zabbadapp: i have that file as well - points to the other - i'll try that
<doje_> zabbadapp: I pulled a lircd.conf from my old setup and that's working - at least with irw
<zabbadapp> then you're ok
<doje_> zabbadapp: it's not controlling myth yet, but I should be able to fix that.
<doje_> zabbadapp: Thanks for your help :-)
<zabbadapp> that's the lircrc for myth that's wrong i guess .. bring it out from your old sys also :)
<doje_> zabbadapp: actually, I think my button names were different so they aren't binding
<mnishizawa> anyone else have a problem playing dvds on a clean install of mythbuntu?
<mnishizawa> is there something extra that needs to be done?
<DurtDiggler> for some reason my recordings have just a buzzing noise for their audio
<DurtDiggler> why would that be happening
<DurtDiggler> picture looks good, but the sound is like a pizo buzzer going non stop
<tgm4883_laptop> mnishizawa, you need to install the extra codecs in mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> libdvdcss2 to be exact
<DurtDiggler> oh it only happened on my first recording
<DurtDiggler> I wonder if it's the channel
<mnishizawa> I think I've done that, but I'll check
<mnishizawa> tgm4883_laptop, good call
<mnishizawa> any reason I wouldn't be able to download them?
<mnishizawa> I get 404 errors... so whatever repo it's using, they are missing
<mnishizawa> I assume I should be able to get them with synaptic
<tgm4883_laptop> what repo is it trying to use?
<mnishizawa> packages.medibuntu.org
<mnishizawa> heh... someone must have restarted the server :)
<tgm4883_laptop> mnishizawa, working now?
<DurtDiggler> why would the sound just cut out in the middle of a recording
<mnishizawa> libdvdcss2 successfully installed... going to try to do the w32codecs
<mnishizawa> that one still fails
<DurtDiggler> this sucks
<hads> Shame
<DurtDiggler> this thing has audio problems
<mnishizawa> DurtDiggler, I have noticed similar issues with other videos... non-myth related
<DurtDiggler> what videos
<mnishizawa> stuff I shot on a camera phone
<mnishizawa> buzzing and sparse audio
<DurtDiggler> I've only recorded 2 so far and the fist one only has a noise through the entire thing and the second has audio for half of it and nothing for the rest
<mnishizawa> so you get audio sometimes?
<DurtDiggler> so far
<DurtDiggler> pretty much get exactly what I said
<mnishizawa> tgm4883_laptop, dude, do you run that repo... because all of the sudden I could download the required codecs
<tgm4883_laptop> mnishizawa, yea it seems to be having some intermintent problems
<DurtDiggler> tgm4883_laptop: do you know why my audio is not working right
<mnishizawa> DurtDiggler, it's possible your audio issues are more to do with the sound system itself rather than myth
<cr3ol> @tgm well it does not like it. I was reading that because it is embeded in flash that it cannot be downloaded. If anyone else knows how to do this let me know! thanks  ﻿I want to be able to play flash from watchtvsitcoms.com via mythtv. I can watch them via firefox. any ideas?
<DurtDiggler> mnishizawa: no it's the recording
<DurtDiggler> not the computer
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<tgm4883_laptop> DurtDiggler, no, although it could be a certain audio issue
<tgm4883_laptop> try starting up live tv, let me know if you have the buzzing sound
<tgm4883_laptop> you need the buzzing sound to test this
<DurtDiggler> well I don't have a front end yet
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<DurtDiggler> I can't watch live tv
<tgm4883_laptop> well you will need one ;)
<DurtDiggler> Ill get one once the backend starts working
<DurtDiggler> so far these recordings arent cutting it for me
<tgm4883_laptop> basically switch the audio input off and back on again
<tgm4883_laptop> using
<tgm4883_laptop> v4l2-ctl -d 0 --set-audio-input=0
<tgm4883_laptop> while you have the buzzing sound on live tv
<DurtDiggler> hm
<DurtDiggler> well one of them had the buzzing sound
<hads> You need a frontend.
<DurtDiggler> the other sounded fine for the first half then the sound just shut off for the rest
<DurtDiggler> why would I need a front end to get my recordings to have decent audio
<hads> To help you get recordings with decent audio.
<DurtDiggler> oh well yeah
<DurtDiggler> I'll have to go throw together another computer
<DurtDiggler> just for testing
<hads> For starters that's how myth is designed to work so if you've got a problem then you'll want to be using it as designed so people can help you.
<DurtDiggler> it should still record the same
<DurtDiggler> I'll get the front end so I can troubleshoot it
<hads> Otherwise you may be stuck on your own sorting it out.
<mnishizawa> tgm4883_laptop, do I need to restart my session after installing those codecs?
<mnishizawa> still can't play dvds
<mnishizawa> I got the dvd to play in mplayer though
<DurtDiggler> would you have a need for a capture card on a front end
<mnishizawa> I think the capture card is only required on the back end
<DurtDiggler> yeah my third recording sounds like crap too
<DurtDiggler> more of a chirping sound
<DurtDiggler> well the same buz just not solid
<mnishizawa> anyone know if installing the suggested updates will break myth?
<DurtDiggler> would I be ok running a mythbuntu front end and a mythdora backend
<tgm4883_laptop> DurtDiggler, in theory, yea
<DurtDiggler> ok cause I only have a CD player for this thing
<DurtDiggler> used up all my DVD drives
<mnishizawa> in theory, you could use the live cd as a front-end temporarily, right?
<mnishizawa> I have to say, even with these troubles, mythbuntu is a lot easier to install than LMCE
<tgm4883_laptop> don't get me started on LMCE ;)
<mnishizawa> restart worked... dvds now playing :D
<mnishizawa> import failed though... "Cannot connect to your Myth Transcoding daemon..."
<tgm4883_laptop> mnishizawa, try starting mtd from a command line
<mnishizawa> ok... to get the entire dvd(menus, special features, etc) do you just select everything?
<tgm4883_laptop> that seems logical, haven't tried that though
<tgm4883_laptop> i usually just do the movie
<mnishizawa> k... I'll keep it simple for now :)
<mnishizawa> I says no jobs
<mnishizawa> it*
<tgm4883_laptop> errors?
<mnishizawa> I think it's a permission issue tho
<mnishizawa> I started mtd as me, instead of mythtv, I made the output directory owned by mythtv
<mnishizawa> cool, that was the problem... thanks for the help tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<sebrock> sigh... anyone else experiencing sound issues on latest kernel?
<hads> PVR150?
<sebrock> yup PVR-500
<sebrock> but its the same as two 150...
<sebrock> hads^^
<hads> 2.6.24 has the tinny audio problem back agian.
<hads> Occasionally
<sebrock> Strange is that one of the tuners works fine
<sebrock> *sort of*
<sebrock> a few channles have crap sound
<sebrock> and then the other tuner no sound at all
<DapOrp> anyone here use a twinhan 102g card?
<sebrock> what is the "tinny" problem hads?
<DapOrp> i had this working about a year ago, but now I cannot for the life of me remember how I got it working.
<hads> http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=ivtv+tinny+audio
<DapOrp> dvb_bt8xx: unable to determine DMA core of card 0, dvb_bt8xx: if you have the ALSA bt87x audio driver installed, try removing it. dvb-bt8xx: probe of dvb0 failed with error -14 <- don't know if this is what's fouling it up but i have no /dev/dvb :(
<sebrock> lol, as soon as I fix something, something else gets broken...
<sebrock> Hardy has sucked so far...
<hads> Works well for me.
<sebrock> you have pvr-500/1500?
<sebrock> you have pvr-500/150?
<sebrock> why is the vnc so extremely slow in 8.04.1? Was way faster in 7.10. And this is on the desktop. Not inside mythfrontend with any OpenGL stuff
<spanther> hello there :) i've installed mythbuntu theme from the repositorys and i saw that it looks really good :) similiar with XP Zune theme hehe. is there a way to download the complete theme to save it for later use ?
<dschan> Hi everybody
<jphillip> spanther not sure what you are getting at, but if you installed the theme, its on your box
<spanther> jphillip, well i can give you a screenshot if you like :)
<dschan> hi everybody
<dschan> anybody here who can give me advice on firmware update?
<spanther> jphillip, its the mythbuntu theme http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/6363/bildschirmfotobx2.png
<jphillip> dschan firmware update of what?
<dschan> hey jphii! thak you
<dschan> for novt-t pci card
<gndprx> Good morning.  Did an install of 8.04.1 and after troubles last night am finally able to boot to the xfce desktop but myth does not seem to be configured.  How can I kick off the back end setup?
<dschan> but ... jack@mediencenter:/lib/firmware$ dmesg | grep dvb
<dschan> [   42.386490] saa7146: register extension 'budget_ci dvb'.
<dschan> [   42.421756] input: Budget-CI dvb ir receiver saa7146 (0) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.4/0000:03:06.0/input/input5
<dschan> [  112.085742] tda1004x: waiting for firmware upload (dvb-fe-tda10045.fw)...
<gndprx> when I try, it just complains about database connection problems
<dschan> gndprx ... had that too. have a crappy workaround and would be glad about help, too
<gndprx> That would be wonderful.  It's not been going well so far
<jphillip> are you entering the correct password when it asks you for it?
<gndprx> I'm entering the random generated password that it provided me during the install
<dschan> yes, i found out that mysql does not even have a mythtv-user... using as root at th mom
<gndprx> I've tried to run some of the mysql commands but get access denied even as root
<jphillip> its been a while since I did a fresh install but I recall that mysql will ask you if you want to set a root password, then mythtv-database will ask you for that root password and generat you a mythtv mysql user which is the random password
<dschan> ...did all that but somehow the mythtv-user dies not exist
<gndprx> let me try with root in the setup and see what happens
<jphillip> try to `mysql -uroot -p mythconverg`
<jphillip> or leave out the p if you didn't set a root password
<gndprx> unknown database mythconverg
<dschan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-common    helps me, too
<gndprx> hrmm, how can I get a list of mysql databases configured?  It looks like it may not have installed the myth database
<gndprx> I'm used to having the mysql admin tools rather than command line
<dschan> sorry, dunno. jphillip?
<gndprx> nm, google is good
<jphillip> looks like your mythtv db isn't there
<gndprx> the only db installed is the information_schema
<gndprx> no myth database listed
<jphillip> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<gndprx> for some reason it didn't install with the mythbuntu installation
<gndprx> trying that now
<jphillip> gndprx it prob asked you for the root password and you gave it the wrong one
<dschan> me, too
<jphillip> also if you want a mysql tool sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<gndprx> hrmm, might have to reset the root password.  Doesn't like anything I give it at the moment
<dschan> how do i access it? only knwo the tool from ancient windows-xampp times
<gndprx> ahh, got it.  Now mythconverg is there
<dschan> how do you log into phpmyadmin?
<dschan> address?
<jphillip> http://IP_of_your_box/phpmyadmin
<dschan> thx
<gndprx> ahh, now this looks more familiar when running the backend setup
<gndprx> thanks!
<gndprx> not happy about it running as root, but it will work for now
<dschan> same for me. I'll try to create a mythtv-user.
<jphillip> gndprx you don't run as root, it just needs the mysql root to make the db/user
<jphillip> in mythtv-setup you should be using the mythtv user with the generated password
<gndprx> ahh, ok
<dschan> jphillip ... it does not for me, though. where can i find the mysql users?
<jphillip> dschan did you give mythtv-database the root password so it could create it?
<jphillip> also do you have a mythconverg database now?
<dschan> jack@mediencenter:/$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<dschan> Failed to execute SQL: GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON mythconverg.* TO root@localhost IDENTIFIED BY '***SECRET***'\nAccess denied for user 'root'@'%' to database 'mythconverg' at -e line 8, <> line 1.
<dschan> yes, have a mythconverg database, yes, typed in correct root-passwd
<jphillip> you didn't give it the right root password then
<jphillip> this is your mysql root password
<dschan> ok, i'll try again
<jphillip> not your sudo or root user password
<jphillip> its empty by default unless you chose one while setting up mysql
<dschan> !! I have another clue...
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ! I have another clue...
<jphillip> heh
<dschan> password semmed to be ok, but i told it thet the server runs at 192.168.0.103 (which should be correct), THEN it shows error, otherwise, with localhost, it seems to work...
<gndprx> One other quick question.  I have an external 500Gb that it saw during the initial setup, but now that I'm in Xfce it's nowhere to be found
<jphillip> ya, the root user is @loclhost
<gndprx> do I have to do something different to mount it on startup?
<jphillip> gndprx I'd mount it in fstab
<gndprx> the only trick is that it's an ntfs drive that I can't format until I get all of the data off of it
<gndprx> it has all of my old recordings from sagetv
<jphillip> go search the forums for how to mount an ntfs usb drive, or google
<gndprx> ok, just didn't know if there was a quick answer
<gndprx> I'll do and thanks
<dschan> or  try sudo thunar  and click on the drive if shown there
<jphillip> I Could tell you how to do something not ntfs :)
<gndprx> :P
<jphillip> !support | gndprx
<Zinn> gndprx: http://www.mythbuntu.com/support
<jphillip> link to the forums in there
<dschan> Hi! Can anyone help me with acpi? I found a vdr-thread that states that my mboard supports that; now i am trying to follow this: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ACPI_Wakeup#Introduction --- however, i have probs there (﻿FATAL: Module rtc_cmos not found. )
<buntumyth> hi guys , I had sound and all working, but audio was scratchy so I started looking into that, after some checking I lost audio. I can hear it in other apps (tvtime. kdetv... they both have delay of course) but nothing in mythtv (neither LiveTV or Videos that were recorded with sound). I have all the mixer settings set correctly, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Dapper_Backend_
<buntumyth> any no-audio tips
<gndprx> afternoon all.  Does mythfilldatabase have to run after every configuration change and if so is there a way to stop the lengthy schedules direct download every time?
<sebrock> isnt video supposed to be shown in upper right corner on EPG? It simply says "Not Recording" here, and audio stutters?
<zabbadapp> gndprx: no, you can skip mythfill ... it's just needed if you added new program sources and things like that ... i never run it after myth-setup except for the very first time after a complete install
<gndprx> good deal.  Thank you.
<CRXLPY> ok progress (of sorts)  I started with scratchy audio, I worked on that and then had no audio. I got audio back but it was very scratchy in only the left or right channel but fine in the other. Now I have clear audio in the left channel and no audio in the right. I have searched and searched, but most of the solutions are for the intel HDA soundchip. I am using a AGOGO (Maestro 1) with the snd_es1968 driver. I have blacklisted snd_
<CRXLPY> ok I just rebooted, I have sound in both sides, but it is scratchy again....grrrrrr
<sebrock> isnt video supposed to be shown in upper right corner on EPG? It simply says "Not Recording" here, and audio stutters? (bump)
<zippytech> how can i increase the audio output on my sb live card
<jphillip> zippytech alsamgr
<jphillip> there is also an option under setup>general where you can bump it
<sebrock> sigh
<jphillip> I'm not in front of mythy now though so I can't tell you exactly where, 3rd page comes to mind
<zippytech> full blast
<sebrock> zippytech, you have video in your EPG?
<sebrock> a scaled version in the upper right corner?
<zippytech> ?
<CRXLPY> ok w00t!!! just got my pvr-150 delivered and stuck it in the box. now I have a wintv tuner card and a pvr-150. but.....  now I am back to one channel audio. only the right spkr works. I have rebooted and no change
<sebrock> CRXLPY, which kernel_
<CRXLPY> I have it updated, lemme look
<CRXLPY> 2.6.24-19 generic
<sebrock> yup, broken IVTV driver
<CRXLPY> ok is there a fix?
<sebrock> welcome to the long line of pvr150 users with no/bad audio
<sebrock> revert your kernel
<CRXLPY> I had the same issue b4 I installed the pvr-150, only the hauppage tuner card. I got things happy by blacklisting the ac97 codec and rebooting a couple times. but that dont werk now. what ver kernel should I go back to?
<jphillip> I'm not sure thats right
<jphillip> I have 2.6.24-19-generic here, and my pvr-150 audio is fine
<CRXLPY> ok glad you said that, I was just about to mess up
<sebrock> jphillip, some have it some dont
<jphillip> have you verified outside of myth that the sytems audio works fine?
<CRXLPY> the audio in the spkr that has sound often sounds like a movie projector that has had the film jump the teeth (like every thing is gargling) it is echoing too
<sebrock> I got it when upgrading my kernel
<sebrock> but your problem might be alsa then
<CRXLPY>  jphillip yes it sounds fine in tvtime and kdetv (with the delay cuz they use the line in)
<sebrock> well then you are not one of us
<jphillip> CRXLPY 2 things I'd try, 1. mess with the audio settings in myth, setup>general> 3rd page I think
<jphillip> 2. record something, and then open it in mplayer or vlc, see if the audio is ok
<jphillip> will at least point you at whats wrong
<CRXLPY> so how do I load a nuv file in those players?
<jphillip> pvr-150 should give you mpeg files
<CRXLPY> ok I cant find this, how do I tell mythtv to record a file while I am watching live tv?  or do I need to set a scheduled record :(
<CRXLPY> I have tried "r" but that just starts recording, then cancels the recording when I hit is again
<CRXLPY> right channel only in mplayer too jphillip
<CRXLPY> I am installing the ivtv-utils pkg, some of the things I have seen use v4l2-ctl which I think is in that
<CRXLPY> before I try that tho   I am gonna un-blacklist the ac97-codec
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop any input on why one channel of audio would go away after adding a pvr-150 to a system that already had a tuner card?
<tgm4883_laptop> wheres the channel from?
<CRXLPY> livetv
<CRXLPY> is that what you meant?  recordings miss it too
<tgm4883_laptop> no, is it analog cable?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats the other tuner?
<CRXLPY> yes it ia a wintv 44327  analong tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> does that channel have audio on either tuner or on neither tuner?
<rhpot1991> I thought you said pvr150
<CRXLPY> I just rebooted and now the dead chennel has swapped sides
<CRXLPY> rhpot1991 I did
<CRXLPY> that is the 2nd card
<rhpot1991> ah other tuner
 * rhpot1991 needs to learn to read
<CRXLPY> I just loaded tvtime and both sides are fine through it
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, what do the logs say?
<buntumyth> http://pastebin.com/d699d2693
<buntumyth> there is the last chunk of mythbackend.log tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> buntumyth, hmm, doesn't say anything about the audio, but I do notice two things
<tgm4883_laptop> the -ps -ts thing
<tgm4883_laptop> and setting your video bitrate to 5900000
<CRXLPY> hmmm frontend log says unable to open mixer: ALSA:default
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<tgm4883_laptop> it plays audio though?
<CRXLPY> through on spkr
<CRXLPY> one spkr
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's mono
<tgm4883_laptop> and thats a mythtv thing?  as other players are stereo?
<CRXLPY> yes other players use bothe spkrs
<tgm4883_laptop> just out of curiousity, what happens if you try and play the recording from that channel that doesn't have audio in mythtv, what happens if you play it outside of mythtv?
<CRXLPY> recordings from mythtv played in mplayer are one spkr only
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, is there a setting for that either in recording profiles or mythtv setup for setting the tuner to stereo?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not at home, or i'd check
<CRXLPY> yes and it is set to stereo
<vbman11_> Hi I'm having trouble setting up sound on my saa7134 card with mythtv, it works perfectly with tvtime
<CRXLPY> interesting thing. I changed mixer from ALSA:default to /dev/mixer  and the audio in the spkr that works has less scratch in it
<CRXLPY> but I still have the error about it not opening, let me pastebin that
<rhpot1991> tuner drivers it sounds like
<buntumyth> http://pastebin.com/d4773dedf
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop^^
<CRXLPY> who made your saa7134 card vbman11_?
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, looks like it doesn't like /dev/mixer
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop at the top of that you can see what it said when I had it set to ALSA:default tgm4883_laptop
<CRXLPY> I also was trying /dev/dsp as the output instead of ALSA:default at that point but got the same results
<tgm4883_laptop> I think trying to fix that is putting the horse before the cart.  The recordings themselves are only mono right?
<tgm4883_laptop> and
<tgm4883_laptop> <tgm4883_laptop> just out of curiousity, what happens if you try and play the recording from that channel that doesn't have audio in mythtv, what happens if you play it outside of mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> <CRXLPY> recordings from mythtv played in mplayer are one spkr only
<CRXLPY> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ is that true even for the channel that have no audio at all in mythtv?
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: just a sec
<CRXLPY> umm not sure what you mean...   I record livetv (only left spkr) I exit myth and play recording in mplayer and only left spkr has sound
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: Sabrent
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: it was like $16 off newegg
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: mythtv just isn't reading the sound, I've also read that I need to patch mythtv to unmute my card?
<CRXLPY> what cpu are you gonna use that on vbman11_
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: processor? 32bit
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, you said that you have 1 channel with no audio right?
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop yes only left spkr  (if I reboot it may swap sides, but still only one spkr)
<CRXLPY> vbman11_ what speed?
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, so all channels have audio in at least one speaker?
<vbman11_> 500 megahertz x2
<CRXLPY> by channel do you mean tv channels? or input channels?
<vbman11_> really old server
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, tv channels
<CRXLPY> ewwww vbman11_ I hope you dont plan to record
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: just messing arround with it
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, AFAIK, there is no 500 megahertz X2
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<rhpot1991_phone> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<vbman11_> two intel pentium 3's
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop same on all channels I just when too
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, oh, see when you say x2, people tend to think of an AMD processor
<vbman11_> ohh
<CRXLPY> thats what I thought
<CRXLPY> since I am working on my system I had not gotten to noting a 500x2 did not exist
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, fix the other 2 issues on your backend, see if it's somehow related to your current issue
<CRXLPY> yeah I was thinking that, I hope it is a simple perm issue, although it saying /dev/mixer does not exist is troubling
<CRXLPY> hmm /dev/mixer is there and perms are good
<vbman11_> tgm4883_laptop: any idea on how to get my sound to work, btw I can hear the sound through the speakers on my server
<CRXLPY> I am fighting the same demon now vbman11_
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: ahh, I see
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: what card
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLNAWAY, actually I was talking about this error
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop> MPEGRec(/dev/video1) Warning: Stream type 'MPEG-2 TS'
<tgm4883_laptop> #
<tgm4883_laptop>                         is not supported by ivtv driver, using 'MPEG-2 PS' instead.
<CRXLPY> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> and
<tgm4883_laptop> MPEGRec(/dev/video1) Error: Could not set Video Peak Bitrate to 5900000
<tgm4883_laptop> and NVR(/dev/video0) Error: Can't open vbi device: '/dev/vbi'
<CRXLPY> yeah it has never opened /dev/vbi even b4 the 150 was added,  since I dont care about cc I just ignored that. I had sound going while that error was going on
<tgm4883_laptop> gotta reboot
<vbman11_> guys! I got mine to kinda work!
<CRXLPY> u r ahead of me then vbman11_
<vbman11_> I just opened up tvtime on the server and I got sound!
<vbman11_> It's really quiet though
<vbman11_> I have everything turned up too
<buntumyth> tgm4883_laptop: this is with bitrate=11000 and max bitrate=22000   I havent found where it is looking for /dev/vbi    /dev/vbi0 is what is in the settings
<buntumyth> http://pastebin.com/d12d66b5a
<vbman11_> tgm4883_laptop: I kinda got mine to work
<buntumyth> tgm4883_laptop: this is my backend log from the same run http://pastebin.com/m4cb8ef
<CRXLPY> vbman11_ you arent the only one with this card that has low audio  http://forum.byopvr.com/dvr/index.php/topic,1708.0.html
<CRXLPY> I am just going to type none into the vbi blank
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll think about it while I drive home
<vbman11_> CRXLPY: but the card works perfectly in tvtime
<CRXLPY> vbman11_ it has good audio level?
<vbman11_> in tvtime yes
<vbman11_> well mabey I should explain more
<CRXLPY> always
<vbman11_> the audio input works
<vbman11_> I can't really know if tvtime is actually reading the audio
<CRXLPY> you can, is the audio in sync?
<vbman11_> on my card I use an external cord to connect the audio to the line in, and yes
<CRXLPY> my tuner card connects the same way
<CRXLPY> but the newly added pvr-150 does not
<CRXLPY> but in mythtv your audio going to the spkrs comes after the capture, not b4(which is where tvtime gets it)
<vbman11_> is there a way to list the /dev/* audio files and what they are linked to (master, line-in, etc)
<CRXLPY> you would need to google that one, I dont know.   why would you need to?
<vbman11_> to give mythtv the correct audio device
<vbman11_> to read from
<CRXLPY> how many soundcards do you have installed?
<CRXLPY> it is alsa that needs to know, not mythtv
<vbman11_> one sound card
<CRXLPY> enter "asoundconf list"
<CRXLPY> you should see a device for your sndcard and one for your tuner
<CRXLPY> tic toc
<vbman11_> riptide and saa7134\
<vbman11_> and sry vnc is slow
<CRXLPY> ok "asoundconf set-default-card riptide"
<CRXLPY> why are you on vnc? you at werk?
<vbman11_> no just don't want to walk over to the tv and try to read the small text
<vbman11_> and done
<CRXLPY> you should ssh
<vbman11_> faster?
<vbman11_> and how?
<CRXLPY> no reason to have your whole screen going across the lan when you can see the tv, ssh will just open a shell  (are you in linux or windows on the system in front of you?)
<vbman11_> linux of course
<vbman11_> windows sucks
<CRXLPY> I dont assume, I cant see through irc, if I guess wrong I would waste both our time
<vbman11_> ohh
<vbman11_> sry
<CRXLPY> close vnc for now, you can always reopen it
<vbman11_> ok
<vbman11_> done
<CRXLPY> now enter "ssh <ip of mythbox>
<CRXLPY> "
<vbman11_> cool
<CRXLPY> if it fails you may need to include a username local to the mythbox
<vbman11_> it worked
<CRXLPY> btw ssh (secure shell)  this is ssl encrypted
<vbman11_> very nice
<vbman11_> is there a way to edit the settings of the myth backend in terminal
<CRXLPY> it can be set up to do Xforwarding  which lets you run x on mythbox but it uses the display on the local box
<CRXLPY> yes there is
<vbman11_> how
<CRXLPY> we havent gotten there
<vbman11_> ohh
<CRXLPY> if you are getting audio out of mythtv from your tuner card AND the audio is in sync then it has the right device
<vbman11_> yeah
<CRXLPY> so no settings to adjust
<vbman11_> so how do I make it louder
<vbman11_> do you know?
<CRXLPY> that card just has low audio.  did you read the link I posted a while ago?
<vbman11_> well then how is it loud when I plug speakers into the audio out of the card
<vbman11_> and also I can just barely hear a whisper with alot of noise
<CRXLPY> google "mythtv sabient sa1134" ............... that is pre-capture. you are hearing the volume of the soundcard, not the volume of the tuner card
<vbman11_> over the network through myth
<CRXLPY> that is 3 separate issues
<vbman11_> you got a point
<CRXLPY> I have a sa1134 card and junked it
<vbman11_> well I guess I'm off to google
<CRXLPY> google is your friend
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-23
<MythbuntuGuest24> How do I set up TV out with invidia if my monitor is larger than my TV?
<ian_001> is there a way through mythtv to modify id3 tags?
<DurtDiggler> for some reason my front end is not connecting to my backend
<DurtDiggler> oh.. fixed it
<DurtDiggler> anybody know why I am getting either no sound at all or just a buzzing noise
<DurtDiggler> I think I got a jacked up card
<szakulec> I'm not sure if anyone has had this problem, but I couldn't get the audio synced up from my PVR-250 recordings unless I used mytharchive (different set of issues there); I recently found ProjectX, and it just works- go here for details on it: http://avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=Project_X:
<szakulec> IcedTea will work in place of Sun's Java (at least for what I did anyway)
<DurtDiggler> at least you have audio
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop hi
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<CRXLPY> I just got bak from work, while you were gone this afternoon I got both channels to play, I blacklisted ac97 and I think something else but I cant remember now
<CRXLPY> the tuner card is scratchy and the pvr gets gurgly. so I still dont have good sound, but I do have bad sound out of both speakers.  thats progress eh? tgm4883_laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I suppose that is progress
<DurtDiggler> hey tgm4883_laptop I have a font end now
<CRXLPY> I am making a recording from each card. I will be playing them in mplayer to see in the sound is the same
<DurtDiggler> and the sound is messed up with live tv
<CRXLPY> how would I play the recording from the tunercard? it is an nuv file
<DurtDiggler> it just makes buzzing sounds or nothing at all totally randomly
<szakulec> DurtDiggler: actually, I either can have audio or internet access on that box
<DurtDiggler> sometimes people sound like aliens on mine
<DurtDiggler> if I hear anything at all
<szakulec> if nothing else works, you can do what I did and buy a USB soundcard- it sounds good, and works perfectly
<DurtDiggler> I just bought a brand new pvr 250
<DurtDiggler> usually when I buy stuff it's broken
<DurtDiggler> I almost always have to return it
<DurtDiggler> is there driver problems maybe with the pvr 250
<DurtDiggler> I thought a lotta poeple used that card
<szakulec> no- but you might want the firmware
<DurtDiggler> do I need to download different drivers
<DurtDiggler> it seems like a driver problem
<DurtDiggler> or a card problem
<CRXLPY> firmware is part of the driver, you need to look up how to get the firmware.  not a driver problem, you just dont have the complete driver yet
<DurtDiggler> oh I didn't know anything about getting new firmware
<CRXLPY> not firmware as in "flashing bios" this is something that is loaded as part of the driver(it isnt flashed to the card)
<CRXLPY> usually you extract it from the windows driver file on the cd
<DurtDiggler> do you know anywhere I can get instructions on this
<CRXLPY> one sec, lemme ask google
<DurtDiggler> oh I'm asking him already
<DurtDiggler> just thought Ide ask IRC also :)
<CRXLPY> apparently you will need to match your revision(of which there are many) http://ivtv.writeme.ch/tiki-index.php?page=FirmwareVersions
<hads> Firmware is included now IIRC
<DurtDiggler> I can't find my firmware
<DurtDiggler> n/m I found it
<MythbuntuGuest61> i accidentally clicked the wrong language for the mythbuntu backend setup, and I'd like to change it back to English; is there any way to do this without having to reinstall the entire thing?
<MythbuntuGuest61> i followed the instructions found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418768, but it didn't work
<DapOrp> it's gotta be stored in the mysql database somewhere.  can prolly change it there.
<MythbuntuGuest61> yeah, thats what that thread said to do
<MythbuntuGuest61> but i have no idea where the hell it would be or even what to look for
<DurtDiggler> hey CRXLPY
<DurtDiggler> my firmware doesnt match any of those on that list
<CRXLPY> hads said the firmware is included now
<DurtDiggler> oh
<DurtDiggler> does this apply for mythdora too
<CRXLPY> it applies for the card and driver, regardless of the distro
<DurtDiggler> damn
<DurtDiggler> then I must have a bad card
<DurtDiggler> figures
<MythbuntuGuest68> yeah
<CRXLPY> have you tested in multiple tv apps?
<DurtDiggler> when I order stuff I should just have them ship it to their rma department
<CRXLPY> have you tested in multiple tv apps?
<DurtDiggler> no not yet
<CRXLPY> dont say you have a bad card then
<DurtDiggler> thats gonna be so much trouble
<CRXLPY> try tvtime
<DurtDiggler> oh ok
<DurtDiggler> how do I shut down mythtv
<CRXLPY> esc
<DurtDiggler> the backend
<CRXLPY> dont worry bout it
<MythbuntuGuest68> how do you show the data in a table in SQL?
<DurtDiggler> it's wierd.. when I try to start it it just pops up for a split second then shuts down
<CRXLPY> tvtime?
<DurtDiggler> yeah
<CRXLPY> try running it in a terminal
<DurtDiggler> same
<CRXLPY> and what does it say in the term?
<DurtDiggler> it pops the screen up for a split second
<DurtDiggler> and then shuts down
<CRXLPY> and what does it say in the term?    anything?
<DurtDiggler> nope
<CRXLPY> does it just go to another prompt
<DurtDiggler> oh now it's doing somthing
<DurtDiggler> I rebooted
<CRXLPY> you gotta tell me these things, I wont help you if you only tell me bits
<DurtDiggler> extension xvideo missing on display ":0.0"
<DurtDiggler> you gotta give me a second to get the info
<CRXLPY> and you are of course in X right?
<DurtDiggler> yeah
<DurtDiggler> xvoutput: XVIDEO extension not found
<DurtDiggler> X too old? didn't load extmod?
<DurtDiggler> thats what it says
<CRXLPY> does not mean x too old
<DurtDiggler> those questions were part of the error
<CRXLPY> what version *buntu are you running
<DurtDiggler> I'm on fedora actually
<CRXLPY> oh no wonder, you are in the wrong channel
<DurtDiggler> haha well Im trying to get help with mythtv
<DurtDiggler> I don't know what happened to the mythtv channel
<DurtDiggler> I thought there used to be one
<CRXLPY> mythtv-users
<DurtDiggler> yah
<CRXLPY> it is on the mythtv website
<CRXLPY> that is the channel
<CRXLPY> but
<CRXLPY> you need x fixed first
<DurtDiggler> oh I see my irc didn't show it in the list
<DurtDiggler> yeah Ill go to fedora and get it fixed
<CRXLPY> not sure what rpm it would be but something like xf86-video-xv
<CRXLPY> you need the xv driver installed
<CRXLPY> then hopfully tvtime will work and you will have a test tool
<DurtDiggler> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest68> so does anyone know exactly where the language setting is in the mysql db?
<CRXLPY> the link you were given earlier shows how very plainly MythbuntuGuest68
<MythbuntuGuest68> yeah, i saw that, but it didn't work for some reason; its still a different language
<MythbuntuGuest68> grr....its probably easiest to reinstall :(
<CRXLPY> now you sound like a windows user    lol
<MythbuntuGuest68> lol
<MythbuntuGuest68> i'm trying to get rid of Windows and move over to ubuntu
<MythbuntuGuest68> xp was alright, but vista...ugh
<DurtDiggler> it would probablyu be faster for me jsut to take the damn card out and put it in my windows machine and test it
<DurtDiggler> I'll spend the next 2 weeks trying to get that TV program working in linux
<MythbuntuGuest68> you shouldn't have to save the DB or anything when you make changes, right? it should just be instant?
<CRXLPY> not fixing stuff is never faster DurtDiggler
<DurtDiggler> I'm not worried about tvtime
<DurtDiggler> I just want mythtv to work
<CRXLPY> ok fine
<CRXLPY> the other channels are going to ask you the same thing
<DurtDiggler> whats that
<CRXLPY> does it do the same thing in another app
<DurtDiggler> yeah Ill find out on my windows box
<CRXLPY> basic troubleshooting 101
<DurtDiggler> the easiest woudl be if I had another card
<CRXLPY> you will still be asked it when you are doing config
<CRXLPY> you are making this hard. what is hard about installing the xv driver and running tvtime?
<DurtDiggler> the fact that I use windows
<DurtDiggler> and I'm new to linux
<CRXLPY> ok  dont ask for help with linux then
<DurtDiggler> haha why would I not ask for help
<DurtDiggler> I know everything about windows
<CRXLPY> because you dont want to take it
<DurtDiggler> linux is where I need help
<CRXLPY> but when I try to help you just run to windows and say linux is too hard
<DurtDiggler> well I think testing the card is windows will be faster at this point
<DurtDiggler> in windows*
<CRXLPY> besides you are in the wrong channel. I cant even tell you how to install the xv driver
<DurtDiggler> exactly
<rhpot1991> DurtDiggler: launch the restricted drivers manager and install whatever 3rd party graphics drivers you need
<DurtDiggler> and #fedora wasnt give me any kind of response
<CRXLPY> he isnt using buntu rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> heh, perhaps I should have read all the way up then
<CRXLPY> rhpot1991 that is why I said wrong channel
<CRXLPY> he just wants to do his testing in windows to figure out why linux doesnt work......if that makes sense rhpot1991
<DurtDiggler> to figure out why the card doesnt work
<DurtDiggler> if it doesnt work
<CRXLPY> ok cul8tr
<DurtDiggler> god I completely forgot I have a techstation just for this purpose
<DurtDiggler> inside out computer
<DurtDiggler> yup my cards broken
<DurtDiggler> I wish just once I could get a working piece of merchandise the first time it's sent to me
<anubis> my transcodes are eroring out
<anubis> erroring
<anubis> exit status 255, job status was "Errored"
<rhpot1991> multiple backends?
<DurtDiggler> does anyone know where I can buy a pvr-500
<anubis> rhpot1991, only one backend. Going to check the recording prefs
<anubis> rhpot1991, I did not have the transcoder set to lossless
<anubis> I normally do so I can edit and transcode out the commercials with the cutlist
<dschan> Hi everybody. Can anyone help me with my lirc setup for nova-t pci card (with inbuilt receiver)? Number keys are working already, however the arrow keys don't ... Cheers
<strikegun> hi, I wouldlike to know if anyone got mythbuntu to work in a openvz- VE or under Xen. If Xen,then as HVM or PVM? thx
<strikegun> if I have a naked ubutnu 8.04 System without any xwindow, do I only need for the beginnig the mythbuntu-desktop package to have a install like by mythbuntucd?
<strikegun> can nobody help or is anybody afk? ;-)
<laga2> mroning.
<laga2> err, morning
<tom_> I have purchased a Compro E800F Hybrid D/A HW2 PCIe card.  The chips on the card include:
<tom_>         Conexant PCIe A/V decoder: CX23885-132
<tom_>         Conexant MPEG II A/V/Encoder CX23417-11Z
<tom_>         Zarlink ZL10353 Demodulator
<tom_>         Xceiver XC3008ACQ Video Tuner
<tom_> I have tried a number of solutions including building the latest copy of v4l-dvb and using the cx23885 module with card=4 option.
<tom_> The problem I am having is that the lgdt330x module is being loaded with the cx23885, however my demodulator is the zarlink ZL10353.  I am
<tom_>  not sure on how to proceed.  Please see below for output of lspci -vvnn.
<tom_> 03:00.0 Multimedia video controller [0400]: Conexant Unknown device [14f1:8852] (rev 02)
<tom_>         Subsystem: Compro Technology, Inc. Unknown device [185b:e800]
<tom_>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<tom_>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-
<tom_>         Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 32 bytes
<tom_>         Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 17
<tom_>         Region 0: Memory at fe800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
<tom_>         Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint IRQ 0
<tom_>                 Device: Supported: MaxPayload 128 bytes, PhantFunc 0, ExtTag-
<tom_>                 Device: Latency L0s <64ns, L1 <1us
<tom_>                 Device: AtnBtn- AtnInd- PwrInd-
<tom_>                 Device: Errors: Correctable- Non-Fatal- Fatal- Unsupported-
<tom_>                 Device: RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop+
<tom_>                 Device: MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes
<tom_> any help appreciated
<MythbuntuGuest59> hi there
<MythbuntuGuest59> is this the right place for mythubuntu support?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | MythbuntuGuest59
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest59: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest59> alright, sorry. i'm new to mythubuntu. can i connect to my mythubuntu server using mythtv on windows for example? or is it a completely different project?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest59, yes you can
<tgm4883_laptop> tom_, random stab in the dark, have you tried blacklisting the lgdt330x module?
<MythbuntuGuest59> thanks alot and have a nice day
<tom_> tgm4883_laptop, no I havent.  I will try however the cx23885 code does not contain any linkage to the zarlink module ie zl10353
<Seeker`> is it possible to change what user mythtv runs as
<Seeker`> I am logged in as "chris", but all the files are owned by mythtv, wich seems to make mythtranscode and mytharchive fail, as the files are owned by "mythtv"
<tom_> tgm4883_laptop, I have tried blacklisting the lgdt330x module.  This prevents it from loading but as expected no other demodulator is loaded and thus /dev/dvb is not created. Thanks anyway.
<sabhain> Seeker, have you added chris to the mythtv group?
<sabhain> and also, check that the "group" can write to those directories / files .. then you should be ok.
<Seeker`> mythtranscode keeps on failing to run when trying to use mytharchive
<Seeker`> and the resulting dvd is jerky
<mythuser23__> high i'm trying to get my PVR 350 to display on my tv using its out. i'm running on mythbuntu. anyone have any ideas?
<jphillip> mythuser23__ go buy a real video card, and thank me later?
<jphillip> the 350's out is neat, but once you realize how limited it is, its not worth the hastle
<CRXLPY> mythuser23__ here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_hardware_pvr-350_TV-out
<laga> i guess if he's got the card, why not give it a try?
<CRXLPY> although there may be better cards I understand it is what you have so I used google(hint)  and found the above link at the top of the list
<CRXLPY> good man laga much batter answer than the earlier one
<Seeker`> how long does it take to download 42 channels over xmltv?
<jphillip> CRXLPY I'd disagree, as someone who has  used that, I think he should know the downfalls before he wastes time getting it working
<jphillip> seems he doesn't want to discuss it though :)
<CRXLPY> you could have stated it more constructively at least
<laga> jphillip: you didn't mention the downfalls. you just said it was limited
<CRXLPY> maybe let him try to get the 350 going and realize this aint gonna do
<CRXLPY> "go buy a real video card"  is more a comment on him than on the video card.  I dont blame him for retreating
<dmz> howdy! anyone here using mythbuntu on a EVIA-M board?
<CRXLPY> what arch is that board?
<dmz> 600MHz Fanless VIA Eden™ Processor (x86 compat)
<CRXLPY> ahh neato.   and no I havent (lol)
<dmz> i can't seem to get video playback to work, i can get mplayer w/avi working but internal player doesn't seem to know the mpeg decoder / video out and whenever i play a recording or video it kills mythfrontend and drops back to gdm logon
<dmz> :(
<dmz> oops, dinner time, if anyone answers i'll check for response when i get back
<dmz> http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/mainboards/motherboards.jsp?motherboard_id=81  (lots of them on ebay:)
<rhpot1991> 350 downfalls is that it can ONLY do mpeg2, so if you want to do anything else it wont cut it, xwindows control on it is very very limited and configuration is a pain
<rhpot1991> it can only do SD as well, but that may not be an issue for him
<laga> it can do Xv
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pvr350
<rhpot1991> outlined there
<mythuser23__> what do you mean buy a real card?
<mythuser23__> like what kind of card? the PVR's are highly recomended
<rhpot1991> actual video card that can do other things, didn't mean to come off as mean or anything, just was busy at work
<rhpot1991> well yes, for a capture card
<rhpot1991> and the 350 outputs SD video captured from it quite nicely, but if you want to do anything else, then it will not cut it
<mythuser23__> i just want to be able to display my mythtv and video on my older tv, when i finally get my 42" hdtv than i'll just use vga to rgb
<laga> just use VGA to VGA or DVI?
<rhpot1991> it will do for that, that ubuntu wiki link above looks reasonable, but I recall seeing words about it being harder to do in newer mythbuntu revisions so you may want to check the forums if you run into problems
<mythuser23__> older machine, onboard video card. thinking about putting a nicer video card in though, heard Nvidia works better with linux
<mythuser23__> right now i have a 150 and a 350 in my machine. building a mythbox for my parents though and put a 350 in there because they have an older big screen with no VGA input so i was counting on and trying to get the video out to work
<rhpot1991> 350 can't do HD output
<rhpot1991> keep that in mind
<mythuser23__> yea, i was going to get a 3rd HD card when i come to that point
<rhpot1991> laga: I ordered an eeepc today
<laga> nice
<laga> amazon shipped my copy of "American Nerd" today :)
<laga> rhpot1991: the 901?
<mythuser23__> Another qusetion. for some reason when i go into the backend and try to setup the capture card on my parents box its unable to see it! any suggestions on how to fix it?
<mythuser23__> on mine it found it right away
<rhpot1991> laga a 1000
<rhpot1991> hopefully I can stop being a slacker now
<laga> rhpot1991: regarding what? mythbuntu? ;)
<mythuser23__> i'm sorry what are you asking?
<rhpot1991> laga: yep, I have a bunch of stuff half way done that I just don't feel like working on when I get home from work
<laga> rhpot1991: heh.. i've got some spare time now and the MCC revamp is actually progressing.. i hope to have the first plugin completely converted & functional by sunday
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-24
<kirkland> superm1: ping when you come around
<dmz> anyone have any thoughts on where i set the output "decoder" type (to support hw mpg decoder in frontend)?
<Jorophose> Uhh, this is more of a MythTV question than anything else, but there are no mythtv IRC channels, so... My cable company gave me a cablebox for digital TV, because we're affected by the analog TV shutdown as well... According to the mythtv FAQ, for digital channels with digital cable, you need the box, but it says you need an analog card; is it just that the signal is transfered as analog in the end? If not, 
<Jorophose> ATSC card, assuming that's the digital tuner?
<hads> Jorophose: There is a mythtv channel - #mythtv-users
<Jorophose> on Freenode NA? It's not coming up for me =/
<Jorophose> regardless, I think I solved my own problem; the tuner card I'm looking at is analog only, so if the cablebox outputs to analog, all the better I guess...
<hads> OK then.
<SHADOW__X1> hello i am trying to run mysqldump but i am having an issue is it different for mybuntu
<hads> What's the issue?
<SHADOW__X1> error 1045
<SHADOW__X1> access dennied
<hads> So you're not using correct authentication credentials.
<SHADOW__X1> which ok so i changed the -u command to --user and -p to --password=
<SHADOW__X1> yeah well i am pulling it from the front end and its not working
<SHADOW__X1> unless one char isnt right
<hads> cat /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<hads> The credentials are in there.
<SHADOW__X1> now i get a 1044 error and i was wrong on the pass the letter was different then it appeared
<SHADOW__X1> nvm
<SHADOW__X1> my bad i fixed it
<SHADOW__X1> thanks hads
<hads> np
<dmz> question...where does mythbuntu save it's X settings? /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't show the driver or resolution settings
<hads> X now does magic stuff to figure that out automatically.
<dmz> well that magic stuff isn't working :)
<dmz> i'm running on a via evia board
<hads> You can override it by putting things in xorg.conf
<SHADOW__X1> hey hads where are recordings saved again
<hads> SHADOW__X1: Whereever you setup
<dmz> and the only video playback that works is when i use mplayer, live tv, recordings and non-mplayer recordings all cause frontend to die & it goes back to gdm
<SHADOW__X1> by default using mythbuntu
<hads> Not sure
<dmz> the little preview window works in the recordings list, but whenever i choose a recording frontned dies and drops back to gdm
<dmz> i've turned on "-v most" for the log (btw /var/log/mythtv isn't created w/frontend only so frontend logs are not created by default)
<SHADOW__X1> hads va/lib/mythtv
<dmz> but the last message in the frontend log is that it's XvMC is the VideoOutputXV, then it starts to read/write then borks X :(
<dmz> mplayer works great, but i can't use that for my recordings
<dmz> X appears to be using XvMC drivers, so this makes no sense
<superm1> kirkland, pong
<dmz> also i've modified the gdm config (both /etc/gdm/gdm.conf & /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf) and changed GdmXserverTimeout to be 10 instead of 30 and whenever it dies it still waits 30 seconds to autologon
<dmz> oh well guess i can try another distro for my frontend if it doesn't work on via boards, should i try mythbuntu 7 before i give up on mythbuntu 8?
<dmz> no thoughts?
<dmz> ok i think it's the XvMC drivers in mythbuntu, i just retested with minimyth and it works "great"
<dmz> ok mythbuntu does not work on via boards
<MythbuntuGuest31> booting diskless frontend gives the following 2 errors;  PXE-T02 : Forbidden Directory, PCE-E3C: TFTP error - access violation
<MythbuntuGuest31> any ideas,  thanks
<MythbuntuGuest37> I've got 8.04.1 running and it records just fine.... but the playback is really bad... Xine plays the recordings just fine. What did I do wrong?
<SHADOW__X1> hey hads how do i restore the database
<MythbuntuGuest37> googling "restoring database mythtv" turned up
<MythbuntuGuest37> mysqldump -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg -c > mythtv_backup.sql
<SHADOW__X1> thats backing up
<MythbuntuGuest31> got past that by editing /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf, now I see the mythbuntu boot screen the transtions to a fast blink cursor
<MythbuntuGuest37> right
<MythbuntuGuest37> there a bunch more....
<MythbuntuGuest37> here's the link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384511
<MythbuntuGuest31> looks like it about to start x but instead it dies on a fast blink _
<MythbuntuGuest31> how can I debug the front end at this point
<MythbuntuGuest37> The playback in mythtv stutters horribly... so far I've tried changing in the config to a lower cpu setting and that helped some... but it played using 7.10 just fine and xine does too...
<MythbuntuGuest31> fast blink transitioned to ; Busy box cv1.1.3 (Debien 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12)built-in shell (ash)  (initramfs)_
<MythbuntuGuest37> I think I have to make my default player xine...
<MythbuntuGuest37> there appears to be no way to change the which player should playback the 'recordings'.  Please correct me..
<rhpot1991> it shouldn't be
<rhpot1991> re mysql dump
<MythbuntuGuest37> could the proprietary ATI drivers be a problem with mythtv's internal player?
<superm1> depends on the type of problem
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest37, ^
<doje> hi, where should I put a bootup script in ubuntu ?  in suse I would put things in /etc/init.d/boot.local to avoid making an rc script.
<DurtDiggler> what would be the best possible card I could get for mythtv
<superm1> doje, depends
<superm1> doje, if you need something at "login"
<superm1> eg with a gui
<superm1> then it will be part of your profile
<superm1> if its adding a small action /etc/rc.local is a good place to modify
<doje> superm1: someone told me in #ubuntu - /etc/rs.local was what I was looking for.
<superm1> rc.local is what they mean
<doje> superm1: my typo
<doje> thanks
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> DurtDiggler, that's a pretty big opinionated question
<superm1> and depends a lot on your locale, your goals
<superm1> and your budget
<DurtDiggler> I know that
<DurtDiggler> but there can still be some obvious answers
<superm1> you are probably best summarizing the things i just mentioned in a form post
<superm1> and having people respond to that
<doje> superm1: is there any kind of GUI for configing LCD proc yet ?
<superm1> doje, dont believe so
<doje> superm1: who should I talk to if I wanted to work on such a thing ?
<superm1> doje, well you can talk to the lcdproc authors
<superm1> and see if one was in process already
<doje> superm1: I guess I was thinking in terms of the mythbuntu control panel - are those panels authored by app authors ?
<superm1> doje, ah if you'd like to add a panel to MCC, we are quite open to that
<superm1> doje, the app is in the process of being overhauled to allow those things to be added on in separate packages
<doje> superm1: cool. it would be nice to add some gui support for that i think
<superm1> laga, is demonolithicizing it right now
<superm1> and yes, that is a word starting now
<superm1> doje, so you can either start and add the panel now, or wait a few weeks for the demonolithization to complete
<superm1> and then there will be a good API for adding additional plugins without breaking or modifying existing things
<doje> superm1: "demonolithization" hehe
<doje> superm1: I think I'd be interested in learning what the new way of doing things will be
<superm1> doje, okay well if you come back in a few weeks, we'd be glad to guide you into writing the first non monolithic plugin for it
<doje> superm1:  Sweet!
<doje> superm1: to boldly go...
<kirkland> superm1: sorry, was out at dinner late tonight.  was just pinging about my patches to bug #251325 and bug #251330
<superm1> kirkland, ah no problem.  i commented on one of those bugs, and someone else commented on the other
<superm1> i was wondering about if those lsb functions are in < intrepid too
 * kirkland checks his mail now
<kirkland> superm1: no, they're not
<superm1> kirkland, any chances of a backport?
<kirkland> superm1: well, it's really compact
<kirkland> superm1: i'll bring it up in our next meeting
<superm1> kirkland, okay great.  backportability is an important thing for myth folk
<kirkland> superm1: yeah, good point
<superm1> kirkland, they dont seem to want to jump to ubuntu+1 crack but just want to update myth sometimes
<kirkland> superm1: well, one option would be to just drag-n-drop the status_of_proc() function itself into the downlevel myth init scripts
<kirkland> superm1: that's what I did on my local setup :-)
<superm1> kirkland, yeah that's a possible solution too, albeit a bit ugly
<kirkland> superm1: ugly, agreed.
<superm1> especially if a real backport can be done by the lsb stuff
<kirkland> superm1: let me talk to slangasek
<superm1> okay sounds good
<kirkland> superm1: or even kees might have an opinion
<kirkland> superm1: can you take the patch for intrepid going forward?
<kirkland> superm1: or do you want to wait on the backport question?
<superm1> lets hold off on the backport question
<superm1> and then we'll see the right way to go
<kirkland> superm1: k
<kirkland> superm1: you know, backporting might be possible now that Debian took the patches
<superm1> as for mythtv-status, was that the maintainer, Andrew who responded?
<kirkland> lemme go read that one now
<kirkland> superm1: okay he has a point on the mythtv-status bit
<kirkland> looking more closely at the script
<superm1> yeah
<kirkland> superm1: okay, i marked that one invalid and retracted my patch
<SHADOW__X1> hey where is the mysql password kept
<strikegun> Hat jemand mythbuntu in XEN laufen? Was ist besser? Als PVM oder HVM laufen zulassen? danke
<strikegun> does anyone uses mythbuntu in XEN? wich mode is better for use? HVM or PVM for mythbuntu?
<zwolle> hello, does anybody know if it's possible to use mythbuntu with a floppydtv card?
<TheChad> Where do I set the recording format to TS for my DVB cards?
<TheChad> Where do I set the recording format to TS for my DVB cards?
<baalsgate> hi
<baalsgate> i have had the mythtv backend  remote front end working in the past but after upgrading both now cant connect ? i have added a pin 0000
<baalsgate> still will not connect ?
<baalsgate> some quick help would be good if anyone knows what its doing ?
<strikegun> did you set the pin in the mythbackend?
<baalsgate> yes i said that i did that
<jphillip> can the frontend ping the backend, have you checked the logs?
<baalsgate> ok and so now its running a different x my xorg.conf isnt being used no dual monitor :(
<baalsgate> which makes debugging easier on the lcd
<baalsgate> yea they all ping find local network , logs dont say anything
<dmandell> I've got an interesting/weird problem with the CPU usage of mythfrontend in Mythbuntu... it's a little bit long but I'll try to explain it as best I can.
<dmandell> I started using Ubuntu for MythTV with Feisty, and have been upgrading regularly with each release... but it's not really a "mythbuntu" box, it's ubuntu with all of the Myth stuff added.
<dmandell> I recently decided I wanted to increase the hard drive space on my machine and add mirroring, so I bought two 1tb drives and installed Mythbuntu using the alt install disk.  Other than the hard drives, all of the other hardware is the same.
<dmandell> After the installation completed I installed the same version of the NVidia driver I was using on the old hard drive, copied xorg.conf from the old machine, backed up mythconverg from the old hard drive and restored it on the new hard drive.
<dmandell> Everything works really well, but whereas before mythfrontend used between 35-50% of one CPU for HD playback, now it uses between 80 and 100.
<dmandell> With the same xorg.conf, nvidia drivers, and playback settings in Mythtv, I'm not sure what else to do... anybody have any idea of what would cause the vastly different cpu utilization?
<dmandell> Hardware for the machine (other than the hard drives): M2NPV-VM mb with onboard nvidia 6150, AMD x2 4600+ dual core cpu, 2gb memory.
<tgm4883_laptop> dmandell, did you use xvmc on the previous system?
<darthanubis> does mythzmserver start itself after install or do I have to make it a service?
<sebrock> is screensaver after 10 minutes a feature or a bug...
<dmandell> tgm4883:  I did not, no.
<dmandell> tgm4883_laptop: no
<tgm4883_laptop> dmandell, and you used MythTV .21 before?
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, IIRC mythzmserver should start itself
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, I haven't played with it all that much recently though
<tgm4883_laptop> sebrock, during playback, or at the menu screen?
<darthanubis> thx:)
<darthanubis> Its been a year since I used it
<darthanubis> and I don't remember having to start it tmanually
<sebrock> tgm4883_laptop, all the time
<sebrock> I suspended the screensaver and did xset dpms instead
<TheBlasphemer> On an I386 server I can't seem to start the Mythbuntu Control Centre for my diskless client image, has anyone else had a problem like that ?
<tgm4883_laptop> TheBlasphemer, error messages?
<TheBlasphemer> Oh, wait, I think I've traced down the problem :/
<TheBlasphemer> GTK can't seem to open the display on a system-wide VNC :/
<TheBlasphemer> on a user tightvnc server it seems fine
<TheBlasphemer> Odd, but manageable
<TheBlasphemer> Might be related to everything being oddly colored on the system-wide VNC :/
<dmandell> tgm4883_laptop: Yes, I was using .21 before.
<dmandell> All of the myth packages are what's included in hardy.
<TheBlasphemer> Hmmm, for sharing the movies and music dirs, what would be a better option, samba or nfs ?
<hads> NFS
<TheChad> Where do I set the recording format to TS for my DVB cards?
<darthanubis> this shit is nasty
<darthanubis> oops
<darthanubis> wrong window
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> so sorry
 * darthanubis hides
<WcktKlwn> I'm guessing your eating seafood
<darthanubis> lol
<darthanubis> no, I love seafood
<darthanubis> but I just upgraded my desktop
<darthanubis> desktop/mythtvboxen
<darthanubis> os[Linux 2.6.24-20-generic x86_64] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 75.7% free] disk[Total: 445.1GB, 92.5% free] video[Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<darthanubis> Best box I ever had, and I love it
<SHADOW__X> i am installing the 2.6.26 kernel on mythbuntu does anyone know where the iirc option is for my mce remote to work i have done this before and last time my remote didnt work
<TheBlasphemer> Eeeek, how do I install the nVidia restricted drivers from a terminal? It refuses to produce a reasonable image with the standard drivers here :/
<SHADOW__X> what card do you have
<SHADOW__X> TheBlasphemer: what card do you have
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-25
<MythbuntuGuest44> Hi there guys. Please could someone suggest a really good sound card and tv card. I've been saving for a while now and am looking to spend it on building a top quality htpc rig.
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have been looking but I'll admit I'm a bit of a newbie. Any suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I'm thinking dual pvr-150's or should I go for something else?
<hads> MythbuntuGuest44: Capturing SD or HD?
<hads> MythbuntuGuest44: The PVR500 is like two PVR150 cards on one board which might appeal.
<MythbuntuGuest44> SD but hopefully will be upgrading to HD. Is there a card that'll do both?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I was looking at the pvr-500. I read there were some quality problems but couldn't find any info if that's been sorted. You have any problems?
<hads> It depends where you are/what kind of HD etc.
<hads> I don't use a PVR500
<SHADOW__X> MythbuntuGuest44: the pvr 500 issues where resolved
<SHADOW__X> that was along time ago
<MythbuntuGuest44> I'm living in Ireland and will be connected to sky tv
<hads> Sky who normally use NDS encryption?
<SHADOW__X> sattelite?
<MythbuntuGuest44> Thanks SHADOW_X
<hads> If so you'll need to go from their STB to analog to the analog input on your PVR150/etc.
<MythbuntuGuest44> Now I'm entering the realm of I don't know.
<SHADOW__X> are you using sattelite cable
<SHADOW__X> satellite tv*
<hads> Using a Sky box?
<MythbuntuGuest44> All I have at the moment is sky tv. I would like to build a box that'll take over all my media content and if possible record tv.
<MythbuntuGuest44> Yea using a sky box.
<hads> Then you'll have to output from the Sky box (like you currently do to the TV) into the analog input on a capture card.
<hads> The PVR150 is a good choice for that.
<SHADOW__X> does your box have a firewire port?
<MythbuntuGuest44> Thank you hads, that sounds great!
<TheBlasphemer> Ok, got the nvidia drivers loaded, but now I can't pick a HD resolution :( I need either 1920x1080p, any idea how I can set that up? I tried editing xorg.conf but all it does is have gdm start in low-graphics mode :(
<hads> SHADOW__X: I've not heard of firewire outside the US really. Not Sky anyway.
<SHADOW__X> oh so we win?
<MythbuntuGuest44> I haven't bought a box yet. I'll be buying and building everything from scratch. I'm pretty sure fire wire will be an option.
<SHADOW__X> well if your box has firewire there isnt a garrruuntteee
<SHADOW__X> that it will work
<SHADOW__X> it might might not
<MythbuntuGuest44> What about the sond card. Creative sucks when it comes to linux support. No probs on the firewire.
<hads> Firewire output from the STB is a FCC thing, so only places which are covered by the FCC will have it.
<SHADOW__X> oh
<SHADOW__X> so if your outside the us and it has it itll worjk
<SHADOW__X> ?
<SHADOW__X> maybe we lose then
<MythbuntuGuest44> In Ireland we're pretty much stuck with Sky or Ntl. Unless you set up your own satellite for free view, which is looking like a plan at the moment.
<SHADOW__X> do all 3
<hads> Here you can get Sky and then use their satellite for Freeview also.
<MythbuntuGuest44> I'm looking for an up to date site that has pretty much everything in one place to choose from. I'm having a hard time making sense of the wiki's and then there's trying to get suppoert for PAL over NTSC.
<MythbuntuGuest44> Thanks hads. Here we have pretty much the same. I'm happy with two pvr-150's or a pvr-500. I'll shop around. It's jusst a good sound card I need now.
<MythbuntuGuest44> Any idea on the Hauppauge hybrid receivers?
<SHADOW__X> i have a hvr 1800
<hads> Some of the HVR cards will work from 2.6.26
<hads> Some work now.
<SHADOW__X> but if you can only use satellite then i dont think digital is for you
<hads> Hauppauge has a page on it somewhere.
<hads> SHADOW__X: satellite is digital
<hads> DVB-S
<MythbuntuGuest44> Sorry guys when you say didital...?
<SHADOW__X> can you record straight from there
<SHADOW__X> hads: ?
<hads> MythbuntuGuest44 will be able to record via analog from his Sky box and DVB-S from Freeview.
<hads> DVB is like ASwhatever you guys have in the US
<MythbuntuGuest44> Things are starting to make sense. Thaks guys!
<SHADOW__X> qam is over the cable line vsb is atsc over the air
<hads> SHADOW__X: DVB-S is digital satellite, DVB-T over the air
<SHADOW__X> ah ok
<hads> (in the rest of the world)
<SHADOW__X> gotcha
<SHADOW__X> is our satellite system the same
<SHADOW__X> ?
<hads> Not sure
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have a hell of a lot to learn...
<hads> SHADOW__X: ATSC and DVB are similar standards
<MythbuntuGuest44> Could you guys suggest a sound card? I was looking at the Chaintech AV-710. great reviews and supported under linux. Can't find a plave to buy it.
<SHADOW__X> ah ok hads
<hads> MythbuntuGuest44: Pretty much anything works these days.
<MythbuntuGuest44> Thanks hads. Ibelieve Creative is the best but they really don't supprt linux. What are you using?
<hads> Whatever is onboard
<MythbuntuGuest44> I have a nice Sound Blaster X-fi that's just a paper weight waiting for the day drivers will be released for linux. Still just a beta. I thought onboard wasn't always the best. Or is that pretty much in the past?
<TheBlasphemer> How can I enable the "nvidia" restricted driver from the console ? (the screen is completely garbled, so I need to get it enabled without a UI :/)
<SHADOW__X> TheBlasphemer: what video card do you have
<MythbuntuGuest44> Thnaks for all the help hads and SHADOW_X, gnite!
<SHADOW__X> mhm
<TheBlasphemer> SHADOW__X: A recent nVidia one, don't know the exact model, but I think it's either a 6XXX or 7XXX
<SHADOW__X> alright
<SHADOW__X> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<TheBlasphemer> Is that all there is to it? simply installing that package is enough :/?
<SHADOW__X> si senor
<TheBlasphemer> hmmmz, display still garbled after a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<TheBlasphemer> I'm pretty sure that actually enabling those drivers will fix things (I
<TheBlasphemer> (I've done so with a lots of trouble on the garbled display, but that's not something I want to write down for my dad to remember if I ever have to clean the overlay directory :/)
<TheBlasphemer> Ah
<TheBlasphemer> sudo nvidia-xconfig fixed it :)
<TheBlasphemer> Thanks for getting me started though :)
<stevetv> hi.  id like to access the media on my external hhd connected to my laptop from my mythbox
<stevetv> im not clever enough to know where to start :(
<stevetv> and i do love the time difference between australia and the rest of the world :( .. i'll check back later. danke
<dmandell> quit
<dmandell> exit
<SQLDb> is there a common issue or page I can refer to on fairly poor quality live / recorded TV on mythbuntu using a pvr-150? I see lines whenever there's a lot of action, and, in general it seems a tiny bit blurry.
<tgm4883_laptop> SQLDb, increase your video bitrate in recording profiles
<SQLDb> tgm4883_laptop: I did that, hit the one for 'Live TV' right? Bumped it to 10000
<SQLDb> IDK how much it matters, but, I'm displaying to the 42" screen via VGA out / in
<tgm4883_laptop> screenshot?
<SQLDb> don't have one right now, I let me see if I can grab one from one of the recorded vids
<SQLDb> got one, give me a second (I'm displaying this on another computer this time, so, I'm pretty sure it's not my display hardware)
<SQLDb> tgm4883_laptop: here ya go http://i34.tinypic.com/dm8zzd.png
<tgm4883_laptop> I take it the interlacing issue is just because it's a screenshot?  ie, not visable to the naked eye?
<SQLDb> tgm4883_laptop: it's pretty noticable on either the TV or this CRT monitor
<vbman11_> Hi all! How do I enable EIT in mythtv?
<SQLDb> Hardware on the recording box is: AMD XP 2800+ 2.5Ghz (I think), 640Mb DDR2 ram, 250Gb SATA HDD, 128Mb ATI Radeom 9200 (I think)
 * SQLDb goes to cat /proc/cpuinfo
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, that a frontend too?
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: it pulls double-duty, and, I sometimes use a couple other boxes as frontends (never at the same time)
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, you on 8.04?
<foxbuntu> if so switch your playback profile to cpu--
<foxbuntu> or slim
<bex> is this channel for user support?
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: I just downloaded it yesterday.... is there an easy way to tell?
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, your on 8.04
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: cpu-- resulted in more lines
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, try slim
<bex> what are the default storage group directories?
<foxbuntu> bex, you have to create them
<bex> yeah i did but there were problems
<vbman11_> bex, explain
<bex> said they didnt exist, do i want to fix that? yes. didn't fix that.
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: that's the stuff :) Thank you so much!
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, no problem
<tgm4883_laptop> bex, you have to create the directory
<SQLDb> also stopped the minor screen shake :)
<bex> ok
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, common issue
<tgm4883_laptop> and don't create it in your home directory
<bex> oh
<bex> where then?
<SQLDb> one more question, when I go to the guide, or, leave 'Watch TV', the screen gets all garbled until I drop (cntrl-alt-f1) to console, then skip (alt-f7) back to X, easy fix for that too?
<foxbuntu> bex, anywhere you like other than there
<vbman11_> tgm4883_laptop: how do you enable EIT
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, err, in mythtv-setup?
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, switch your guide profile to low CPU
<vbman11_> tgm4883_laptop: I can't get mine to grab data
<tgm4883_laptop> bex, you could use /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, where do you live?
<bex> ok
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: ahh, I thought 2800xp was pretty beefy, I'll have to upgrade I guess :)
<vbman11_> Colorado
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, I build machines as a side business
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, are you sure your cable company is broadcasting EIT data?
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, my lowest proc is a the 5000+ X2 (dual core)
<vbman11_>  Yea my tv gets the data
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure then, i don't use EIT myself
<foxbuntu> vbman11_, you have to have a tuner that supports EIT
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: still garbled in the live guide. I've got a box with the TV that I can see on the top left and everything else is garbage
<vbman11_> I have a sabrent saa7134
<SQLDb> if there's a hotkey for screenshot, I can take one
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, I think you are just too under powered for that machine
<SQLDb> if I drop to con, then, back to X, it's just fine...
<vbman11_> but I'm looking at this (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/EIT) page and I don't know how to get to the mythweb settings
<SQLDb> almost smells like a resolution issue
<foxbuntu> the guide that was released in MythTV .21 is more cpu intensive than before
<tgm4883_laptop> SQLDb, printscreen
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, what video card do you ahve?
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: ATI radeon 9200SE 128Mb
<foxbuntu> ahh
<foxbuntu> did you enable the ATI drivers?
<foxbuntu> or just use what came with it?
<foxbuntu> (I mean the default install)
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: It appeared to already be set to ATI when I was poking around
<SQLDb> tgm4883_laptop: where's that save to, do you know? :)
<vbman11_> foxbuntu or tgm4883_laptop: do you know how to get to the mythweb settings
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, there is ATI.Radeon, and FGLRX
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: fglrx I believe
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, pastebin the output of glxinfo
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: sure, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> vbman11_, go to http://backendip/mythweb/settings
<vbman11_> ohh thanks
<SQLDb> lol, The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<SQLDb>  
<SQLDb> hang on while I do that
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, you dont have the fglrx driver setup correctly then
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: fair enough, I did not do anything to it other than change the resolution
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, go to the restricted drivers manager
<SQLDb> k
<foxbuntu> enable the restricted ATI driver
<SQLDb> restricted drivers manager is empty?
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, hmm
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<SQLDb> k, working on that...
<SQLDb> (First time on unbuntu, long time debian user, so at least this isn't TOO confusing :P )
<foxbuntu> yea...its pretty close
<SQLDb> alright, installed the xorg driver
<SQLDb> re-enter the restricted driver mgr?
<foxbuntu> edit your xorg.conf to enable fglrx
<SQLDb> ahh
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxbuntu> in the device section make the driver fglrx
<SQLDb> All I have is:        Identifier      "Configured Video Device" in that section... Should I add a driver stanza?
<foxbuntu> oh yeah, your xorg isnt right
<foxbuntu> hmm
<SQLDb> nice :)
<foxbuntu> let me post mine and it should __work__ as I am running ATI on this machine
<SQLDb> oh well, added, I'll restart X
<SQLDb> (maybe re-install)
<foxbuntu> no no
<foxbuntu> dont restart X
<foxbuntu> not yet
<SQLDb> k
<baalsgate> any one help me get my front end to connect , i have run all the updates and my remote front end seems to get the recorded program listings but will not stream the video
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<Zinn> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/
<foxbuntu> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m39ce8030
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, no you need to modify the driver on that to fglrx and set the default resolution
<baalsgate> so at some point it must be talking to the sql at the other end but maybe something else is wrong I have set the pin to 0001 and using other pin it says access denied using 0001 it says cant connect to database
<vbman11_> is anyone using eit
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: k, got that, restart X now?
<baalsgate> i could really use some help
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, yeah give it a try now
<SQLDb> k
<SQLDb> (thanks again so far btw!)
<baalsgate> I had it working before upgrading to the latest version
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, no problem
<baalsgate> and yes i upgraded both remote frontend and backend
<baalsgate> yes they can ping eachother
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, make sure your db username and password match the conf in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt on your frontend
<baalsgate> and yes they have unique host names
<SQLDb> "Low graphics mode"
<SQLDb> interesting, never seen that one before :)
<baalsgate> yes the passwords match
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, did you make it so SQL is not bound to loopback on your backend?
<SQLDb> (I know, the rez is off probably)
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, it means your X conf is still off
<baalsgate> foxbuntu ooow can that change in the upgrade i think i had to do that before
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, try this: sudo aticonfig --initial
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, it can
<SQLDb> nothing to do, terminating
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, you can change it in MCC easy now
<baalsgate> foxbuntu where is it set ?
<baalsgate> MCC ?
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, MCC > Services > MySQL service > Enable
<foxbuntu> mythbuntu contol centre
<baalsgate> oh
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, will it let you change the res?
<SQLDb> lemme try, sec
<foxbuntu> prob not
<baalsgate> hmm could have something there back in a sec
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, in that low graphics mode, try selecting a monitor and such that matches up and it should fix your xorg
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, you might need to restart too
<SQLDb> hmm, yeah, it's only offering 800x600 and 640x480 now, will try a reboot
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, yeah might have a hung up module
<SQLDb> indeed
<SQLDb> still low-graphics mode, tossed me back into 'vesa' from fglrx
<foxbuntu> try just selecting the stuff from those menus
<SQLDb> I think, K, trying 'ati' (what it was set at iirc)
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, yeah...ati is the open source version
<SQLDb> yeah, I'm more of an nvidia person myself, so, if it's anything like nv, it sucks :P
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, it will prob work better anyways because fglrx install glx
<SQLDb> I think I might try a fresh download and a re-install, it smells like something went horribly wrong here...
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, its not bad
<foxbuntu> the non oss version just has better controls really
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, if you are going to reload the system there is an option in advanced install where you can enable the real ati drivers
<foxbuntu> and it will build properly then
<foxbuntu> SQLDb, or I know this company, yeah they are pretty cool www.foxmediasystems.com
<foxbuntu> ;)
<SQLDb> foxbuntu: oh, cool, I'll try that, thanks :) I'm definately going to re-install at this point :P
<foxbuntu> I saw this leaked post that they will have a Phenom 9850 based system
<baalsgate> ok thanks made some progress can now play streems that are listed in recorded programs :)
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, there ya go :)
<baalsgate> no live tv still :(
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, check the Wiki's
<baalsgate> but its closer :)
<baalsgate> thanks for that foxbuntu your tip was on the money !
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, every once in a while
<foxbuntu> :)(
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> :)
<baalsgate> music having DecoderMAD failed to open input error 5
<baalsgate> but it is playing videos from the remote backend which it would not do before
<baalsgate> strange that works but not live tv which should then also work
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, prob need to make sure everything on the backend is setup correctly
<baalsgate> live tv works on the local front end but not the remote front end
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, make sure the IP's match on the first page of general in mythtv-setup
<foxbuntu> when using a remote frontend they need to be the smae, neither can be 127.0.0.1
<baalsgate> yea i got that
<baalsgate> hows vnc connect ? instead of me having to go to the other end of the house to work the x console up there
<baalsgate> i saw the option in the MCC
<baalsgate> tightvnc connect to that ?
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, yeah, any vnc viewer will work
<foxbuntu> baalsgate, personally I use gnome-rdp but thats so I can have my RDP and VNC in the same place
<ian_001> i am using an hauppauge remote and wondered if there was a default to bring up the search menu when in the music player?
<foxbuntu> ian_001, no
<foxbuntu> unless its some key Im not aware of
<bex> I F'ed something up and now myth is not detecting my tuner card
<bex> could someone help maybe?
<tgm4883_laptop> bex what did you do?
<TheBlasphemer> Where are the default settings stored in the MySQL database (the settings that any new client will take) ?
<tgm4883_laptop> TheBlasphemer, don't know, you could look here http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:DB_Table
<hads> They aren't stored in the DB AFAIK
<hads> Myth doesn't make much use of database default values either, the defaults are mostly coded into the source.
<bex> well  changed back what i changed
<bex> but for probed info it says "failed to open"
<bex> the only other thing i did was set the directories
<bex> what do i need to install a  .tar.gz?
<darthanubis> to read a faq?
<darthanubis> maybe try google?
<darthanubis> linux is going to be rough if you start out asking how to open archives
<tgm4883_laptop> darthanubis, we all start somewhere
<bex> i think somehow i dont have the bttv driver anymore
<darthanubis> my new video card for my build made mythtv work like it should
<darthanubis> the onboard card worked
<darthanubis> but I had to use "normal" as opposed to "cpu++"
<darthanubis> I could not use sync with opengl to refuce jitter
<darthanubis> I can turn all that stuff on now
<darthanubis> mythtvzmserver is not starting upon boot
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythplugins/+bug/212460/
<bex> how do i get it to detect my tuner card?
<doje> superm1: you around ?
<darthanubis> One way to do this is to modify the ZM startup script to also start/stop mythzmserver.
<darthanubis> How does one do this exactly?
<vbman11_> how can I tell if my card supports EIT?
<vbman11_> anyone?
<vbman11_> please?
<vbman11_> foxbuntu or tgm4883_laptop: are you still on?
<stevetv> hi.  id like to access the media on my external hhd connected to my laptop from my mythbox
<stevetv> im not clever enough to work out where to start :(
<stevetv> was hoping to get some advice here?
<doje> stevetv: what os is on the laptop ?
<stevetv> doje.. hi. thanks. its windowsxp
<doje> stevetv: ok, did you share the drive / folder from xp ?
<stevetv> i have samba working.. so i can easily transfer files from my lappy to /myth/video .. but i dont want to need to do that all the time unless i need to
<stevetv> yes its shared
<doje> so you want to access without copying?
<stevetv> yeah.  i can watch media stored in my /video directory on my laptop, i want to go the other way and watch media stored on my laptop on my myth box
<doje> your original quest said you wanted to "access" it - sounds like you can copy the files ?
<doje> ah
<stevetv> doje.. my bad. sorry
<doje> np
<doje> I'm sorta new to ubuntu, do you know how to get to the package installer ?
<stevetv> yup
<doje> search for cifs
<stevetv> or i can apt-get .. whatever
<stevetv> cifs? .. what does it do?
<doje> well, like a samba client
<doje> if you have samba working you prolly have the samba client installed - I don't know how to work that as well
<doje> with cifs, you can mount the windows drive into your video directory
<stevetv> yeah samba works.  i believe that i'll need to mount the laptop drive within linux, and then tell mythtv to look there for media
<stevetv> oh .. right so seemingly i do need cifs then.
<stevetv> can i ask.. mythtv is able to look in multiple directories for videos correct?
<doje> stevetv: I can probably walk you though that
<doje> no, but you can add a symbolic link or mount the samba share right in the video directory myth is using
<stevetv> ok.. ill just add the cifs packages.
<doje> stevetv:  let me know when you done
<stevetv> ok.. im looking for it now
<doje> my system reports it as cifs-mount (openSUSE)
<stevetv> err.. i cant find it in package manager :(
<doje> stevetv: how do you search for things with apt-get ?
<stevetv> oh wait.. is it part of samba
<doje> ok, what's you laptop's name ?
<stevetv> i found libjcifs-java
<stevetv> but...
<doje> try this:  mount -t cifs //laptopname/sharename /mnt
<stevetv> and smbclient
<doje> smbclient is like ftp - put, get, etc... - I think you need cifs
<doje> did you try the mount command (needs root)
<doje> >
<doje> ?
<stevetv> yeah i tried it as sudo.
<doje> what happened ? error ?
<doje> if it worked, ls /mnt should show the share contents
<stevetv> err.. sorry im slightly retarded :D ... im not great with networking.. in my network places in windows, i'd like to mounts \\BRIAN\Downloads
<doje> ok, in linux you have to replace all the \ with /
<doje> so mount -t cifs //BRIAN/Downloads /mnt
<stevetv> so sudo mount -t cifs //BRIAN/Dowloads
<stevetv> haha.. yeah.. i'll try
<doje> it might be easier to do: sodu bash
<stevetv> mount error: could not find target server.  TP name BRIAN/Downloads not found
<doje> that will give you a root shell so you don't have to keep styping sudo
<doje> ok
<stevetv> :(
<doje> are you on a home network ?
<stevetv> yeah
<doje> ok, do you know the IP of the laptop ?
<stevetv> for example, i can ssh into my mythbox with no problem, and access mythweb from my laptop
<stevetv> yes
<doje> edit /etc/hosts (editor of your choice)
<doje> add a new line with the IP of the machine and the name (BRIAN)
<doje> I suggest lower case though
<stevetv> ok..
<doje> so like: 192.168.1.99        brian
<doje> save it and try the mount command again  (  !mount  )
<stevetv> ok .. so i added my laptops ip to hosts
<doje> you added the IP and name right ?
<stevetv> try the same command as before?
<stevetv> yes ip and name
<doje> try ping brian
<doje> scratch that - just try the mount command again
<doje> is there a password on the share at all ?
<stevetv> yeah theres a password
<stevetv> which i get asked for and enter
<doje> that's a good sign!
<stevetv> mount error 113 = no route to host
<doje> hmmm, wasn't expecting that one...
<stevetv> haha..
<doje> ok,let's verify IP addys
<doje> on the xp machine, open a command prompt and type: ipconfig
<stevetv> haha.. sorry. i entered the wrong ip address into hosts
<stevetv> ive corrected it
<stevetv> now i think that i mounted the directory
<doje> yeah, that's what "no route to host" means
<stevetv> :)
<stevetv> so... its mounted.
<doje> cool.  1/2 there
<stevetv> i think.. wait.. how do i check if its mounted
<doje> you can see files ?
<doje> ls /mnt
<doje> also: mount
<doje> ls /mnt should list files on the share
<stevetv> it does
<doje> cool, now unmount it so we can put it where you really want it
<doje> umount /mnt
<stevetv> ... one question before we go on.  id need to remount this if i were to turn off my puter correct
<doje> we can have it auto mounted
<stevetv> ok.. well get to that.
<stevetv> its unmounted
<doje> where is your myth video directory ?
<doje> cd into it
<doje> basically, you need to create an empty directory where you want to mount that share to (instead of /mnt)
<doje> if you put it inside the myth video directory, then myth will see al the videos in it
<stevetv> doje.. ok.. im getting there :D
<doje> :)
<stevetv> ok.. so create a directory in ~/myth/video
<stevetv> i can call it anything yes?
<doje> yes
<stevetv> ok.. so i called it /mythtv/video/usbdrive
<doje> cool
<doje> now edit /etc/fstab
<doje> as root
<stevetv> oook
<stevetv> it looks complicated
<doje> that file tells the system what things get mounted where - we're going to add the parameters from that mount command u used
<doje> it's not that bad
<doje> they started using some kind if drive guids so there's a lot of crazy numbers now
<stevetv> totally
<doje> just add a new line at the end
<stevetv> do i just need to add a line with the mount command we used before?
<doje> sort of
<doje> what was the mount command that worked ?
<stevetv> mount -t cifs //BRIAN/Downloads /mnt
<doje> the fstab format goes:  remote_location     local_mount_point   fs_type  options   n1   n2
<doje> ok
<doje> one thing, ~ won't work in fstab
<doje> is it /home/mythtv   ?
<stevetv> my video directory?
<stevetv> not its /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<stevetv> its just the default for mythbuntu
<doje> cd ~/myth/video
<doje> pwd
<doje> should be like: /home/brian/myth/video
<stevetv> sweet.
<doje> yes ?
<stevetv> yes!
<stevetv> great
<doje> in fstab you need:  //BRIAN/Downloads      /home/brian/myth/videos    cifs     users,username=brian,password=asdf   0 0
<stevetv> doje... yep. got it
<doje> I think :)
<stevetv> so that mounts it correct?
<doje> adsf = actual password - you have to put it in there so it doesn't prompt
<doje> save fstab
<stevetv> and simlinks it to my /mythtv/video
<doje> CORRECTION:  //BRIAN/Downloads      /home/brian/myth/videos/usbdrive    cifs     users,username=brian,password=asdf   0 0
<doje> you don't need a symlink as we're mounting it right in myth's dir
<stevetv> oh.. great.
<doje> you should be able to then do: mount /home/brian/myth/videos/usbdrive
<stevetv> tick
<stevetv> ok.. thank. ive got it sorted from here.
<stevetv> haha.. woohoo. works!!
<doje> sweet!
<doje> I forgot to ask, do you want it to be read only or writeable ?
<stevetv> read only
<stevetv> just to watch the media on the drive
<doje> ok, in fstab, add ro as an option, ro,users,username.....
<doje> then umount and mount it again
<doje> you can do just 'mount' to see a list of everything mounted - you should then see "ro" listed for that share
<stevetv> ok. done
<stevetv> so.. fstab will run every time linux starts correct?
<doje> hehe, i was just going to say that (it doesn't really "run" though)
<stevetv> :S ... newbie
<doje> it will mount everything there unless you add option "noauto"
<stevetv> great.
<stevetv> perfect in fact
<doje> it will try to mount I should say
<stevetv> will the world end if for any reason the usb drive is unplugged.. or the laptop is off?
<stevetv> or will it just not be able to mount it
<doje> anything it can't it will skip, so if the laptop isn't on or the share isn't there all is well
<stevetv> great
<stevetv> thanks for your time doje
<doje> you'd have to call the mount /home/brian/.... to mount it
<doje> hey, no problem
<doje> just watching mythtv =P
<stevetv> :P
<doje> I finally got my nvidia running HD - i took a week
<sebrock> Are anyone else experiencing slow vnc connection to mythbuntu?
<sebrock> even on desktop
<sebrock_> ?
<SmokeyD> hey people, anybody knows if there is a multimedia device that is able to run mythtv?
<SmokeyD> I'd like to have a small device in my livingroom (preferably wifi enabled) that I can use to play music and videos on my tv/stereo. I don't like the firmware of most of the commercial systems. Maybe there is a commercial device which I can hack to run mythubuntu?
<SmokeyD> I can of course build my own system with a mini-atx board and stuff, but a pre existing device is cheaper and easier I guess
<sebrock_> Anyone else having slow VNC to mythbuntu 8.04.1? Even in desktop (ie not OpenGL)
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> is their anyway of adding more channels to mythstream?
<sebrock_> good question I would like to know that aswell.
<sebrock_> Sure I guess you can do it manually in the db, but there is maybe some easier way
<bsusa> i cant find anything about it
<sebrock_> checked mysql?
<sebrock_> bsusa, I guess I found it
<sebrock_> go to /usr/share/mythtv/mythstream
<sebrock_> and you'll have streams.res
<sebrock_> add your stream there
<sebrock_> and follow the syntax of the other items
<sebrock_> tell me if it worked
<bsusa> so do i edit the stream.res file and add the strems right
<sebrock_> bsusa, yes
<sebrock_> be sure to add it correct
<sebrock_> bsusa, did it work?
<bsusa> sry was doing it, might do it nex time. It didnt work
<TerryJo> hi
<TerryJo> i am installing mythbuntu from the live cd
<TerryJo> its asking to select a remote control but im not quite ure which to select
<TerryJo> can I have some help?
<laga> you can always decide later in the control centre.
<laga> it's best to select the remote you have :)
<TerryJo> thats the dilemna
<TerryJo> theres something royally odd about this control, im not entirely certain which one it is
<TerryJo> it came with the mce version of the pvr-150
<laga> well
<laga> is it an MCE remote?
<TerryJo> it almost looks like an mce remote, but it isnt
<TerryJo> but it works with ista media center
<TerryJo> not the xp media center though
<laga> no clue.. try the MCE option for now, you can always change it later
<TerryJo> alrighty
<TerryJo> just curious, does the remote work outside of mythtv (ie: do the direction buttons function as arrow keys etc.)?
<hads> Not by default
<TerryJo> but i can make i do that?
<hads> Quite possibly
<TerryJo> ok
<TerryJo> its not a big issue tho
<jphillip> if its the hauppauge grey then you want that hauppauge remote option
<TerryJo> nah its black one with a round gree start button
<jphillip> sounds like mce
<jphillip> hauppauge grey has a round green power button in the upper left
<TerryJo> http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggImage/productimage/15-116-015-11.jpg
<jphillip> ya thats mce
<TerryJo> okie
<TerryJo> another question
<TerryJo> im doing mythtv setup
<TerryJo> and its asking for a security pin
<TerryJo> but i have no idea what or where that is
<TerryJo> ooh never mind
<TerryJo> these options are a bit daunting
<TerryJo> vbi format channel frquency table
<laga> the defaults often work fine.
<TerryJo> ok
<laga> regarding frequency table: it's probably obvious what to use
<laga> especially if you live in europe ;)
<TerryJo> except
<jphillip> some of those tv options are so people from around the world can all use the same product
<TerryJo> lol to the europe part
<jphillip> filled with junk so laga can have tv
<TerryJo> but out of us-cale us-cable-hrc us-cable-irc?
<TerryJo> it can be changed later right?
<laga> yes
<TerryJo> ok
<jphillip> everything can be changed later, so don't worry if you do something wrong
<jphillip> you prob want us-cable
<TerryJo> uhm
<TerryJo> wat about channel data for non north america?
<TerryJo> non?
<TerryJo> *none
<jphillip> TerryJo ideally you should be using http://www.schedulesdirect.org/
<TerryJo> is that US and Canada? I'm not from there...
<laga> where are you from?
<TerryJo> St. Vincent/Grenadines
<TerryJo> in the caribbean
<laga> do you have local programmes? or satellite feeds?
<TerryJo> i suppose i can use the US listings (what i did in VMC was use a us listing provider, and edit the channels in VMC to match mine)
<TerryJo> im just not sure if the same is possible in Myth
<TerryJo> only two local channels
<TerryJo> but i dont care about the listings for them
<laga> how do the listings for the US channels differ? just a time offset?
<jphillip> ah my bad, thought you were in the us from the us-cable
<TerryJo> yes
<TerryJo> during DST they are the same
<TerryJo> like now
<laga> well, you can fiddle with the offset.. not sure if that's the best way, but you can do that in mythtv-setup
<TerryJo> hmm
<TerryJo> on the SD sign up page, cuntry drop down
<TerryJo> *country
<TerryJo> my country isn't there, i get that i would have to use US listings, but i wish there was a different drop down for me to select where i live and where I want the lisitings from
<TerryJo> i feel like it would be lying to put US
<jphillip> unfortunately there are no longer any free listings for the US
<TerryJo> i noticed that
<TerryJo> but i would still like listings
<laga> TerryJo: i guess you can talk to the SD guys
<TerryJo> ok
<TerryJo> thanks, both of you for the help
<mythuser23> Hi, is anyone there that could help me?
<laga> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<mythuser23> Ok, sorry. dont use IRC that much
<mythuser23> So i just put a Nvidia card in my mythbox machine to do video out and it worked just fine in the beging and displayed everything fine but after installing the drivers and restarting it didnt work so great and than started to display in black and white only. how can i get it to display with color and the right format on my tv?
<laga> you need to set the tv standard in xorg.conf. i guess nvidia-settings might have an option for this
<laga> (but it's possible it'll overwrite your keyboard definition, so you might have to fix that afterwards to get back a non US keyboard)
<mythuser23> so i do need to manually go into xorg.conf file? cause i've tried doing that before and it wont let me edit it
<laga> try nvidia-settings
<mythuser23> it says unable to assign attribute and repeats with specified on line X number
<laga> it should still give you a window?
<mythuser23> another user had suggested using envyg. said works better?
<mythuser23> it was fallowed by another error saying "unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap""
<laga> well, that'd be the difference between configuring your driver correctly and installing a newer version of the driver..
<mythuser23> is what?
<laga> nvidia-settings VS envy-ng
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-26
<ian_001> if i wanted to build mythtv from source would i be best to get the latest from myths repo or should i use source used to build the latest mythbuntu?
<hardlined> I just installed mythbuntu 8.04.1 with an analog tv attached. The picture is off to the right a little bit, and xrandr doesn't seem to be working, any ideas how I can move the screen over a bit?
<hardlined> only seems to happen with the proprietary nvidia driver, nv works fine
<UnNaturalHigh> is there a mythbuntu release for the ps3?
<XJman> Hi, I'm attempting to run a file server. We have one pc that will feed the video to our Home theater system directly, and of course the file server to hold the massive amount of data I've got
<XJman> I also would like to use the desktop as a regular pc. Will I be able to do that while streaming video to another pc over gigabit ethernet/
<tgm4883_laptop> XJman, I suppose
<joat> i don't have any trouble with other low bandwidth stuff...
<tgm4883_laptop> UnNaturalHigh, no
<joat> with another app that wants to use a sizeable chunk of bandwith the video playback gets a little jittery
<tgm4883_laptop> UnNaturalHigh, although you could see if there are the packages in the repo for it, you could install regular Ubuntu
<joat> then again, I'm usually pushing that video over 802.11g
<UnNaturalHigh> tgm4883_laptop, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> joat, SD should be fine over G
<joat> with gigabit, the bottleneck probably won't be the network
<joat> XJman was asking if he could use his box for other things while streaming
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> i was confused, as he has left
<joat> XJman, the answer is "probably yes" as long as you don't have to do any transcoding
<tgm4883_laptop> joat, again, he is not here anymore
<joat> ah
<joat> apologies!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<bmathis> i noticed on my PS3 that I can browse my myth recordings... while doing that I am able to watch shows that I didnt record but watched live instead. Is there anyway to flush that from my system?
<MythbuntuGuest15> hi guys
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest15> Have problem getting Audio?
<MythbuntuGuest15> I have VLC media Player and no Audio
<MythbuntuGuest48> so close.... Diskless frontend boots up and loads interface but cannot find content.  /var/lib/mythtv/ exisist but no content
<MythbuntuGuest48> where do I add my mount points for content?
<Mr_Bones_> Just curious.... why isn't the user created during the mythbuntu install process made to already be in the mythtv group.  That seems like an obvious step to increase the usability of the install.
<Mr_Bones_> if anyone in here is responsible for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Troubleshooting, under the root@localhost section, the last item recommends running /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, which isn't likely to work.
<MrChilly0> what's up all
<MrChilly0> just installed..watching tv on my lappy...but instead of 4:3 I have 2 views of the same channel, in the same window...one on top of the other...did I miss something in the setup?
<MrChilly0> if I change channels..as soon as the number appears in the corner the screen goes to just one view, but then back to 2 when the channel changes
<darthanubis> how does one start mythzmserver as a service?
<darthanubis> when I back out of a recording I don't get the option to remember location or delete?
<darthanubis> I forget where that is?
<doje> hi all, how do i enable visualizations ?
<doje> all I seem to have is "blank"
<doje> does gforce work ?
<MythbuntuGuest86> .
<laga> ..
<MythbuntuGuest86> I am setting up a diskless front end, I get the error cound not connect to the master backend server -- is it running/  the ip is correct in the general settings and in the control center the database connection test ok
<MythbuntuGuest86> and iders
<MythbuntuGuest86> where is this set 2008-07-26 12:42:30.257 Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543 (try 1 of 5)
<MythbuntuGuest86> .
<MythbuntuGuest64> .
<tgm4883_laptop> ..
<MythbuntuGuest64> when front end boots it shows error connecting to localhost.  is that information pulled from the backend when the image is built for the frontend?  thanks
<MythbuntuGuest64> is the fix as easy as changing localhost in the back end and rebuilt the frontend image?
<tgm4883_laptop> so i can assume that you are using diskless then?
<MythbuntuGuest64> correct
<c3rb3rus5> 2 questions...
<c3rb3rus5> 1) is there an easier way of importing lots of previously native archivedrecording other then one by one?
<c3rb3rus5> and a follow up to that - if i have the native exported files on a remote drive and i want to import them in to the local machine do i copy them over first, then import, or just import straight from the network drive
<c3rb3rus5> and 2) why would my channel icon download button be greyed out?
<JoshEngleman> I am curious as to how I can remove the commercials from the TV I have recorded. I have edited the stream and flagged the commercials. I want to take out the commercials and have the file be in a format where it can be placed on a DVD once i have enough episodes to fill the DVD. If anyone can help me, that would be great as I cant seem to figure out based on reading the Wiki
<MythbuntuGuest27> Hi, I have serveral questions 1) my video looks distored when I go to watch TV. Even the info boxes are distorted. However, the mythbuntu interface is fine 2) I am having trouble installing MythStreamTV. It cant find a template directory in the /var/www/mythweb directory. My goal is to broadcast my TV over the internet so I can watch it at another location. Thx Joseph
<Seeker`> JoshEngleman: If the episode has a "cut list" (i.e. the commercials have been flagged) they can be automatically be stripped out when you burn them to DVD using the archive function
<laga> if you have flagged the commercials *manually* - at least you need to load the commercial list into the cut list
<c3rb3rus5> this does not seem right:
<c3rb3rus5> 2008-07-26 17:08:56.479 copying from /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/2039_20080311220000.mpg
<c3rb3rus5> 2008-07-26 17:08:56.479 to /2039_20080311220000.mpg
<c3rb3rus5> i dont have any dir in mytharchive settings set to /
<c3rb3rus5> and its failing because there are not sufficient permissions to copy the file...
<sebrock> in which file is the menu "Watch recordings" in?
<JoshEngleman> Seeker`: sorry for not responding to your reply sooner. basically as long as i have the cut list set up, when i am ready to burn the DVD, it will take out all of the commercials for me. i dont have to do anythign else? just want to make sure im understanding you correctly
<c3rb3rus5> is there any way to do a batch import?
<MythbuntuGuest89> diskless frontend shows "Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543 (try 1 of 5)"  gui shows, "could not connect to the master backend--is it running?
<Seeker`> JoshEngleman: Yeah, there is a option in the archive option that obeys the cut list
<MythbuntuGuest89> You probably should modify the Master Server,  where are is this modification? db connection tests fine
<MythbuntuGuest89> frontend also shows "Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543"\
<laga> MythbuntuGuest89: in mythbuntu-control-centre
<laga> oh
<laga> wait
<laga> you can modify that in mythtv-setup
<yalu> I'm installing mythbuntu from the live cd, doing mythsetup now; and I'm stuck. I see the kernel recognises my nova-t usb dvb-t tuner, but in mythtv-setup when I select "dvb dtv tv-card" it says: "informatie over kaart #0 kon niet" (information about card #0 could not).
<yalu> the font is too big to display the entire message
<yalu> I have a dvb/adapter0 file in /dev
 * yalu in sleep mode. feel free to highlight.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-07-27
<MythbuntuGuest89> where do i modify it?
<MythbuntuGuest89> if I goto setup--> general it is the ip address of the backend.
<MythbuntuGuest89> Laga>is there another place?
<laga> there are two ip addresses listed there
<laga> what are these?
<MythbuntuGuest89> I only see the one in general.  Hostname: 192.168.0.156
<MythbuntuGuest89> which is the backend
<laga> there should be another one below
<MythbuntuGuest89> all on this page is ; ping test server port;database name; usre; password
<MythbuntuGuest89> laga, am i in the right place?
<laga> probably not ;) i can't look right now because i shut down my master backend
<laga> but your problem really is a FAQ, it'd be surprised if google didn't turn up something
<laga> "mythtv remote frontend" might be a good starting point for google
<MythbuntuGuest89> Ill see what turns up
<MythbuntuGuest89> is it located in the setup or in the control center?
<laga> setup usually, but you can also set it in the control centre. the problem is that mythtv also supports auto configuration over upnp which can mess things up ;)
<laga> it's necessary to configure your master backend correctly and to have the correct information for the mysql server on the remote frontend
<MythbuntuGuest89> in general setup on the server the is 2 ipaddress both the same as above
<jalex> Where may I get 8.04 instead of 8.04.1?
<laga> um. nowhere, probably. why would you want to do that?
<jalex> 8.04.1 install doesn't really work for me.  I tried multiple times but it has weird issues.
<jalex> I might just put ubuntu 8.04 and then add mythbuntu on there...that should work.
<laga> well, 8.04 shouldn't be much better - these point releases shouldn't introduce regressions
<laga> why don't you report these issues in the bug tracker? http://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<massi> please guys i need help
<hads> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<jalex> The 8.04.1 alt iso seems to have some inconsistencies with the cdrom identity and apt-get.
<massi> I run mythtv-setup for the first time but I get error about database
<jalex> xubuntu installed ok...I'll just add mythbuntu after the fact.
<jalex> massi: I've only setup mythtv form the source, so far.  you are using the mythbuntu packages?
<massi> jalex: yes
<jalex> and you put in the mysql info ?   mysql pass is in /etc/mysql.txt or somewhere like that.
<jalex> (in case you forgot from the install screen
<massi> I ve found 2 passw in mysql.txt
<massi> wich ones?
<jalex> maybe one is the username?
<massi> 1 pass is mythtv and tthe other one is h38jid or something
<massi> username is mythtv as well
<massi> so the correct one is "DBPassword" value?
<jalex> try them in the terminal
<jalex> mysql -u mythtv -p
<jalex> and enter what you think the pass is
<massi> i ve got ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<massi> i ve tried without password and I ve got "mysql>" prompt
<jalex> hah, that's funny.
<jalex> don't enter a mysql pass in mythtv-setup then
<massi> i've just tried but it does not change nothig - i ve got error "cannot find (ping) database host on the network"
<jalex> crud, what do you know.  my hard drive is going seriously bad...well, that accounts for the install issues.
<NTolerance_> just had a HDD die on my old Gutsy mythtv setup
<NTolerance_> restoring went beautifully
<NTolerance_> just copied the recording directory over and restored the mysql database
<chronographer> My via 12000 nehemiah locks up sometimes when playing videos. It locks up so that I can't restart X (ctrl alt backspace) nor switch to v.term (ctrl alt F1) anyone know what may be happening?
<hads> Possibly heat
<hads> (or many other things)
<levander> Alright, I've been trying to get off this Mythbuntu developers email list for months.  How the hell do I get off?
<hads> Look at the source of the email, it more than likely has unsubscribe instructions.
<chronographer> I don't think its heat... but it hasn't happened for a little while... I have removed my network card, will see if that fixs it.
<levander> I've followed those instructions about 10 times now.
<rhpot1991> levander: the one about the team meeting?
<levander> yeah
<rhpot1991> levander: you should be removed
<levander> I hope so.  They've said that the last 3 times I've come in here fussing.
<rhpot1991> you may still get an email tomorrow, but you shouldn't get them for any new meetings
<mAzGa> .
<TheBlasphemer> How can I change the subtitles in mplayer, or if that's not possible, switch to VLC as the standard video player?
<zabbadapp> TheBlasphemer: in your lircrc file, put (in a begin-end block like the other keys): config = sub_select and config = sub_select -1 for two different remote buttons, then you can switch between available subs back and forth
<olterman> anyone here know anything about mythbuntu 8.04 and Hauppauge dvb nova t 500
<olterman> I have installed a fresh install and can scan channels but cannot get mythtv to start up (ie show any tv )
<zabbadapp> olterman: i use mythbuntu 8.04 (upgraded from 7.10) and a T-500
<olterman> zabbadapp: cool
<olterman> zabbadapp: what did you have to do to get an image etc
<zabbadapp> do you know it works outside of myth?
<olterman> well not really
<olterman> new card
<olterman> and new install
<olterman> never had a tv card before
<olterman> how can i test it
<olterman> it seems to load fine in /var/log/messages
<olterman> and I can get channel names from it that is as far as I get
<olterman> but I dont know what to test really
<zabbadapp> do you have the following line in /etc/modprobe.d/options: "options dvb-usb-dib0700 force_lna_activation=1"
<olterman> yes
<olterman> ill dubbel check that I think I put that in another file
<olterman> hang on
<olterman> yes i do
<zabbadapp> and the firmware has loaded? (dmesg | grep -i dvb)
<olterman> yes
<olterman> it starts cold loads firmware states that it found it warm etc
<zabbadapp> "sudo apt-get install dvb-utils" ... stop mythbackend (or if you checked the option that myth should release the device if not in use) and then "scan scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/<country-code>-<geographic-location>"
<zabbadapp> (oops, two scan .. only one of course)
<zabbadapp> your closest transmitter should be in that dvb-t-directory
<olterman> hmm ok then I need to install my modem on that machine
<olterman> Ill try that and then come back
<zabbadapp> no net? :-)
<olterman> not on the mythbox
<zabbadapp> ok .. you don't have to if you can get a channels.conf file some other way
<olterman> isnt that what I get when I scan for channels ?
<zabbadapp> yes, but then you can put that in ~/.mplayer/channels.conf and run "mplayer dvb://<device-unit>@<channel-name> " ... i.e. mplayer dvb://1@TV3
<zabbadapp> you card has 0 and 1 available (but mplayer can't play video from both dvb-t devices at once .. an mplayer limit ... mythtv can of course do that) ... you maybe can get some sensible error output this way
<olterman> what does the internals of channel.conf look like
<zabbadapp> (btw: i never get any sound when I play tv with mplayer on the dvb-device like that,  but i get picture .. good enough)
<zabbadapp> each line per channel looks like this: SVT2:682000000:INVERSION_AUTO:BANDWIDTH_8_MHZ:FEC_2_3:FEC_1_2:QAM_64:TRANSMISSION_MODE_8K:GUARD_INTERVAL_1_8:HIERARCHY_NONE:1029:1028:5020
<olterman> you in sweden?
<olterman> kul
<zabbadapp> yes .. jaha
<olterman> jag är Svensk i exil (London)
<zabbadapp> ojoj, många freeview-kanaler där!! ("many freeview channels over there" -- for the non swedes)
<c3rb3rus5> can anyone explain to me the differences in playback profiles?
<zabbadapp> olterman: do you get absolutely no picture/sound at all, or do you get green-screen or black, with sound? ... some mpeg-decoding libraries won't work for me ... there are a few to select from in the myth-settings ... i've had moments with no picture because the video-acc layer seemed to be out of order .. but after i changed to libmpeg (or whatever it was) i've never had that problem
<zabbadapp> c3rb3rus5: a good deinterlacer takes more cpu, and a hw-accelerated decoder (xvmc) takes little cpu .. good for old 'puters. If you don't have enough power to use the best deinterlacer for HD-content you can set up rules for when to use a specific profile ... never used them since I don't have HD and my machine handle the load
<c3rb3rus5> hrm
<c3rb3rus5> well
<c3rb3rus5> i am using this for HD and SD
<c3rb3rus5> and i'm using an onboard geforece 6150
<zabbadapp> what cpu?
<c3rb3rus5> x2 3200+, i think
<c3rb3rus5> make that an x2 3600+
<c3rb3rus5> in any case on the CPU+ profile, there seems to be a slight audio sync problem
<c3rb3rus5> on high def stuff at least
<zabbadapp> yadiff x2 and the other ??? x2 deinterlacers produce a  progressive 50/60 fps (double rate) picture from the interlaced information, looks good for sports and such .. they take quite a lot of cpu ... maybe that + decoding HD is too much for your cpu? ... is the audio ok with lesser profiles?
<olterman_> ok intenet on the mythbuntu machine
<olterman_> could you give me that line to do with dvb-utils again
<olterman_> zabbadapp: ???
<zabbadapp> scan /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples/scan/dvb-t/se-Vannas > channels.txt
<c3rb3rus5> i had hd running correctly w/ xvmc before i updated / reinstalled in the box
<zabbadapp> well, is the cpu+ profile using xvmc? i don't think so .. the name suggests it's a heavy profile and xvmc is easy on the cpu (but can't be deinterlaced/postprocessed)
<zabbadapp> olterman_: apt-get install dvb-utils ?
<olterman_> done it
<olterman_> resource busy
<olterman_> need to kill myth I guess
<zabbadapp> mythbacknd is locking it
<c3rb3rus5> really? xvmc can't be deinterlaced?  thought that they had limited options, but still some
<zabbadapp> olterman_: (yes, and there is an option as i said to make myth release the dev when not recording anything)
<zabbadapp> c3rb3rus5: that's what i've read, but since i can't run xvmc anyway (only xv) i haven't tested. Anyway, simply xv (and probably xvmc) suck because it doesn't support more than 8bit color for overlays ontop of the video layer .. so the OSD becomes greyscale, if i remember correctly
<laga> 8 bit is grayscale? huh
<c3rb3rus5> yea, i think that i had it enabled for hd and disabled for sd
<c3rb3rus5> hmm
<zabbadapp> no, but it is the easiest way to convert a 24-bit osd-graphics into something that looks ok-ish in 256 colors
<zabbadapp> the myth-people never bothered to implement fancy dithering to make it look better, because 256 colors will still look bad :-)
<laga> ah
<laga> xvmc can be deinterlaced, AFAIK
<c3rb3rus5> the slim profile seems to work ok...
<c3rb3rus5> the options are bob and one field
<olterman_> zabbadapp: ok that works perfectly
<laga> yeah, the slim profile seems to work for most people.. it should be the default IMHO
<olterman_> still no go in myth
<olterman_> mplayer rocks with sound
<c3rb3rus5> so what is the diff between xvideo and xvmc?
<zabbadapp> c3rb3rus5: bob and one-field are not really deinterlacers .. bob is ok if you have a CRT-tv, because it is exactly how the picture is displayed (alternating fields) ... one-field is just skipping odd fields and gives you half the resolution of the lines.
<c3rb3rus5> i see
<olterman_> zabbadapp: got any advice now ta
<zabbadapp> c3rb3rus5: xvmc has Motion Compensation ... a process implemented in hardware in the graphics card to extrapolate the motion vectors of the mpeg-stream ...
<olterman_> zabbadapp: that I know the card works
<zabbadapp> olterman_: great ... hmm, what happens when you start live-tv?
<olterman_> I get blacksvcreen and then back to menu
<zabbadapp> if you start a recording? are you tail -f :ing the mythbackend-log?
<olterman_> I vcant start a recording I
<zabbadapp> do you have correct permissions so myth can store the stream to disk?
<olterman_> zabbadapp: hmm
<olterman_> my directoruy is in my home catalogue
<olterman_> that is
<olterman_> my user has permissions ... does myth run as me otr mythtv
<zabbadapp> as user mythtv
<olterman_> hmm
<olterman_> ok
<olterman_> ill try that then
<olterman_> ok it works now but how do I
<olterman_> change channels
<zabbadapp> arrow up/down
<zabbadapp> you should probably change a setting so that browsing channels doesn't change them until you hit enter (i don't remember if that is the default) ... channelchange is a bit on the slow side .. but with a good epg-source you can browse the channels and see what is on (whil still watching whats currently on) .. and the hit enter to finally actually change .. works great
<olterman_> I can only ewatch `
<olterman_> I cant change at all
<olterman_> I get teh view of all the channels and the shows
<olterman_> I can miove up and down
<olterman_> but when I hit enter I get a menu of do not record etc
<olterman_> any suggestions _
<zabbadapp> then you're in the epg? or?... i meant that arrorw down will show in the osd what the next channel is currently showing .. and if that is what you want, enter changes to the next channel
<zabbadapp> there is a key that changes to the channel the cursor is on, in the epg too .. but i don't remember ... (i have all keys a use mapped on the remote .. and that's not one of them)
<c3rb3rus5> do the myth-reboot and myth-halt scripts work?
<c3rb3rus5> nm... works when there is no ssh session connected
<miv2> Hi. Anybody ever experienced that using a remote control (in my case the one coming with a Hauppauge PVR-350) is kind of slow in Mythbuntu 8.04.1? Slow meaning I'm having quite a long delay after pressing the button until something happens. In TV mode, screen freezes for a second or so. When I use the PS/2 keyboard, everything is just fine ...
<superm1> just the guide miv2 ?
<superm1> or general usage in menus etc too?
<miv2> General use
<superm1> well so as to rule out mythtv bugs, i'd say go and give irw a shot
<miv2> in the menus it's not a big issue, but it is a bit of annoying if changing the volume freezes the movie
<superm1> and see if its reading delayed on those too
<miv2> irw workes in "realtime"
<miv2> as does MPlayer
<darthanubis> I'd like to know how to get mythzmserver to run upon boot like it used to before .21?
<superm1> miv2, then in your ~/.mythtv/lircrc, do you have repeat/delay in use at all?
<superm1> darthanubis, does it need user information?
<superm1> or is it just a daemon app
<miv2> superm1: Most buttons don't have repeat or delay, some do. I copied the configuration from my old debian mythtv box, but I also tested the supplied lircrc from mythbuntu, there is not difference in behaviour
<darthanubis> superm1, just a daemon app
<darthanubis> no user info
<miv2> the funny thing is also, that the CPU is not used while the system freezes ...
<darthanubis> I have to manually run mythzmserver from CLI
<superm1> darthanubis, then maybe just /etc/rc.local
<superm1> miv2, well that's crazyness then :)
<darthanubis> I thought of that
<darthanubis> but it really is not a script?
<darthanubis> its a binary
<darthanubis> the web says to have zoneminder start it from zm.conf. But I have yet to figure that one out?
<darthanubis> I just am wondering why do I have to do this now, when before just installing mythzmserver just ran
<darthanubis> zoneminder is set up and working
<darthanubis> there is a bug report about it
<darthanubis> does not look like it will ever get resolved though?
<superm1> well we are very far behind on bugs yes, but hopefully someday resolved :)
<superm1> you can launch binaries from /etc/rc.local though
<superm1> so that would work
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> I have to copy or symlink the bin to the script dir, then run update.rc or something?
<darthanubis> I don't manually play with scripts at all
<superm1> no just edit /etc/rc.local
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> never knew this was here
<superm1> :)
<olterman_> zabbadapp: hwhat steps tdo I need to take to get the remote working ?
<darthanubis> remember when mythtv-setup would stop the backend when it was started, and not just warn that the backend was still running?
<darthanubis> What happened to that functionality?
<darthanubis> Seems like some auto-functionailty I'm missing
<darthanubis> Liek when viewing a recording, then exiting, it used to ask me whether or not I wanted to bookmark/delete/or just leave?
<darthanubis> What happened to that?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I believe thats an option within mythtv itself
<rhpot1991_laptop> crawl the setup menu and see if you can find it
<darthanubis> I keep looking
<darthanubis> I'm pretty sure I have overlooked it
<darthanubis> but I must be going blind?
<darthanubis> setup>tv sttings.playback?
<darthanubis> excuse my wireless KB
<olterman_> anyone know how to get the remote to work on hauppauge nova t 500
<olterman> need help with hauppauge 500 nova t getting the roemote to work
<olterman>  Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [fail]
<olterman>  have followed every howto there is
<olterman> dont know where to get better feedback to troubleshoot
<olterman> any help with a tremote _ ?
<olterman> zabbadapp: e du daer ?
<olterman> anyone here ?
<MythbuntuGuest73> Hi there! Would anybody give me a hand trying to get a front-end running? I've got a realiable backend running
<MythbuntuGuest73> I followed the instructions of mythbuntu's page turn ubuntu into mythbuntu, when I type in the terminal mythfrontend I get no application opened.
<TheBlasphemer> I'm wondering if there is any way to easily watch videos from an external HDD from the MythFrontend UI...
<MythbuntuGuest73> .
<biohazard> ok, I messed up the database on my Mythbuntu 8.40 box
<biohazard> I have  a backend/fronend box, and a box currenly running the live CD
<biohazard> I could not get it to connect
<biohazard> the live cd to the backend server
<biohazard> I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, as recomended, and afterwords, neither is able to access the database
<MythbuntuGuest73> .
<MythbuntuGuest73> Hi there! Would anybody give me a hand trying to get a front-end running? I've got a realiable backend running
<MythbuntuGuest73> .
<bmathis> whatcha need help with?
<bmathis> its better to just ask your question then askin if anyones here to give you help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-20
<Guest92063> hi I need help for my first tv tuner on linux please !!!
<Guest92063> hey !!!
<Guest92063> hi
<Guest92063> Technophil are you good with tv tuners on linux ???
<Guest92063> hey !!!
<Guest92063> do we need to spam to be helped here ???
<Guest92063> hey noobs how are you going ?
<aliby--> ...
<Guest40885> hello |||
<Guest40885> ouou
<Guest40885> someone here ?
<Guest40885> can you answer ?
<tgm4883> !ask | Guest40885
<Zinn> Guest40885: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<Guest40885> are u shy ?
<Guest40885> I need help please !!!
<tgm4883> Guest40885, don't do that
<Guest40885> hey
<rhpot1991> !ask | tgm4883
<Zinn> tgm4883: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: it works
<Guest40885> rfdB
<Guest40885> df
<Guest40885> HBdf
<Guest40885> h
<Guest40885> fh
<Guest40885> h
<Guest40885> hdfs
<Guest40885> hdsf
<Guest40885> hsdt
<rhpot1991> ummm
<Guest40885> h
<rhpot1991> you should stop that
<rhpot1991> right now
<Guest40885> x
<Guest40885> f
<Guest40885> x
<tgm4883> and your done
<Guest40885> noobs !!!
<Guest40885> I hate noobs
<Guest40885> ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS x64 with kernel included tv tuner wintvpvr usb 2 ... how I install it ?
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, this is against my better judgement based on your previous actions in here. However here is the information you need: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_WinTV-PVR-USB2
<Guest40885> that don't tell me how to use it ...
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, it tells you exactly how to set it up
<Guest40885> exactly in geek language yes but not in mine
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, Im sorry, but I am not paid support. People in here are more likely t help if you are patient and at least try things that are documented prior to asking for someone to just set it up for you.
<Guest40885> Driver 	pvrusb2 from http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html (included with recent kernels).  does it need a driver or not ou hardy ?
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, please reference the document I sent you.
<Guest40885> I can't understand it so I asked a little question !!!
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, if you decide my advice is too complex or something you are not willing to do, I suggest either waiting for someone else in here or using http://www.google.com --or-- http://www.ubuntuforums.com/
<Guest40885> !ping
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ping
<Guest40885> !get ip
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about get ip
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, also for future reference, spaming the channel is rude and will not be tolerated
<Guest40885> foxbuntu remember the day that you don't help peoples cause I could be your life pain ...
<Guest40885> !kiss of death script
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about kiss of death script
<tgm4883> um, Guest40885 did you just threaten him
<Guest40885> your Zinn bot don't reply to this strict nice !!!
<foxbuntu> Guest40885, I highly suggest knowing who you are talking to before opening your mouth about something you don't understand
<rhpot1991> "please help me, or else..."
<Guest40885> script
<Guest40885> now your bot has a little something more enjoy
<foxbuntu> sure he does
<Guest40885> my name on it hahaha !!!
 * tgm4883 sighs
<Guest40885> tgm4883 hope you like instrusive scripts
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, let hm back for a sec
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> hes done
<foxbuntu> please
<foxbuntu> you can reban him in a sec
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> hes not getting back in
<tgm4883> if I see anyone unban him, they will be banned too
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> I told him to be civil
<foxbuntu> heh
<tgm4883> so for everyone else in the channel, that is your warning too
<tgm4883> alright, off to bed
<hansolo669> hello...
<hansolo669> night
<Totally_ZZzzzzzz> God morning. I am trying to configure an MCE Remote so that when I press the 'Recorded TV' button on the remote when in LiveTV the frontend displays the 'Recordings' screen. Is this possible? If it is can you tell me where to find the key binding for this? Thanks
<styelz> hello, is there an australian mirror for weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org ? or a list i can get
<wombo> no, but it would be really good to have one
<wombo> I wonder if iiNet would be interested
<Essobi> Goood morning!
<MythbuntuGuest45> Quick question for anyone who can help. I just upgraded to mythbuntu 9.04 and now my remote doesn't work. it is a dvico usb remote and when I run irw in the terminal I get connect: Connection refused
<MythbuntuGuest45> I try to restart lirc by using sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart and I get the following
<MythbuntuGuest45> * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<MythbuntuGuest45> It worked fine in 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest33> got disconnected. I was the one that asked the question about lirc earlier
<MythbuntuGuest95> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Velouria> hi there
<Velouria> i have some questions concerning mythtv and DVB-S, particularly using a CAM
<Velouria> I can get FTA channels to correctly tune and display, but am struggling with any encrypted channels
<Velouria> I have a Mystique SaTix DVB-S card with CI and Irdeto CAM, and have compiled the dvb kernel modules from the s2-liplianin sources
<Velouria> However, I can't for the life of me get any encrypted channels to work
<Velouria> This isn't limited to Mythtv though, VDR and Kaffeine also don't work
<Velouria> I have tested the card and CAM under windows and everything worked correctly...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-21
<mattano> i have just installed mythbuntu and i have no sound output i ran alsamixer and it finds C-Media CMI8738 the sliders move, and the mp3 plays but theres nothing coming out the speakers, anyone know what could be going on?
<rhpot1991> is https://help.ubuntu.com down for everyone else?
<hansolo669> rhpot1991: nope
<rhpot1991> hansolo669: came back up, hiccup or something
<hansolo669> rhpot1991: wierd....
<jnewt> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<jnewt> !X Error
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about X Error
<jnewt> !X
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about X
<jnewt> ok, i have tried the backend setup, i get http://pastebin.com/d7e6bc0ff in the terminal.  i have tried the frontend, just get a dark grey screen with a lighter grey bar near the bottom.  using ubuntu 9.04 with kde desktop.
<jnewt> when i click the frontent, it freezes the mouse and i can do anything without a alt+something to get out.
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 do you have the native dell wireless 1505 driver
<Shadow__X> i am installing 9.04
<jnewt> !ATI
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ATI
<superm1> Shadow__X, if it's supported by 'wl', then jockey should be able to enable it
<Shadow__X> jockey?
<Shadow__X> and how do i know if its supported by wl
<Shadow__X> because i am on the live cd and wireless isnt working
<superm1> you need to open hardware drivers to check and see if it's listed there
<superm1> it would be called "Broadcom STA driver"
<superm1> if it was supported
<Shadow__X> hardware drivers?
<superm1> it's a tool
<superm1> in the system menu
<Shadow__X> yeah i foud it it has the b43 fwcutter and the sta wireless driver
<Shadow__X> wil any of those give n speeds also is the sta driver the same driver from broadcomm
<superm1> the sta driver is the one from broadcom
<superm1> you should get closer to n speeds with it
<Shadow__X> yay dell finally stepped up and is replacing my extremely defective laptop
<Shadow__X> the next one will have intell wireless n
<Shadow__X> either 5100 or 5300
<Shadow__X> i think i am shooting for the 5300
<jnewt> anyone familiar with installing the package for the ati drivers from https://launchpad.net/~superm1/+archive/ppa.  i am not sure which files to get, i think i will need many, but not sure...
<jnewt> specifically, the difference between GLX runtime and open GL runtime...
<jnewt> n/m i found the (all) package that is what i think i need, hope it works.
<Shadow__X> superm1, how can i check what video drivers i am using
<Shadow__X> i have a x1400 and am on 9.04 what driver choices do i have
<jnewt> heh, what goes around...
<jnewt> that was the problem i ended up having when you told me to go read the manual....
<Shadow__X> jnewt, yeah but if i had a desktop i would get a new card
<jnewt> no need, got mine running...
<Shadow__X> jnewt, what did you do i did nothing just use export and it works
<nasha> Hello everyone. I am having some problems installing a new HVR2200, is anyone able to offer some help?
<Konvo_2221> Hi All. Does anyone know of a URL for how to setup twin-tuner picture-in-picture linux mythtv ?
<Konvo_2221> Can it actually be done ? And is there a list of digital tuner cards that are fully linux friendly ?
<Essobi_> WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  Mornings are fun.
<Shadow__X>  hello everyone i had ubuntu 9.04 last night and it worked fine i  shut off the machine by holding the power button and now i dont get a gui
<gregL> Shadow__X,  Check your database..You may have corrupted  it.
<Shadow__X> my db is fine x soesnt want to fully load
<Essobi> .... missing a module?
<Essobi> should  have a log in /var/log/ for X startup..
<Shadow__X> Essobi, thansk its fine i did things smarter this time but sep partitons for root /home so i can reinstall without lossing home
<Essobi> hehe
<Essobi> :)
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: don'
<rhpot1991> t shut off your computer like that :)
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991, yeah but come on it shouldnt break like that
<Shadow__X> fsck didnt turn up any problems
<meshe> Shadow__X: i had a problem like that once, it was a file called .xfce-session or something that was causing it
<Shadow__X> meshe, but it was gnoem
<Shadow__X> gnome*
<Shadow__X> or it could still be the same thing
<meshe> probably not, mine was a mythbuntu install
<Shadow__X> ah ok nope mine was a plain old ubuntu 9.04 isntall
<Shadow__X> i am returning this laptop in about 2 weeks and though i could throw a useable os on it
<Shadow__X> windows 7 worked except the wireless would go out every 30 minutes or so
<meshe> there's a setting in ubuntu that will initiate a proper shutdown with a single press of the power button, you may want to enable that
<Shadow__X> hmm maybe it seems to be working now no issue
<meshe> System -> Preferences -> Power Management -> General -> When the power button is pressed: Shutdown
<meshe> i set that on all my myth boxes
<Shadow__X> yeah
<Shadow__X> well for once sleep works
<Shadow__X> and resumes
<meshe> i set my laptops to sleep on cloding the lid
<Shadow__X> yeah same here
<Shadow__X> btw so my dell is getting replaced with a brand new one and i am going to try and get them to give me their promo pricing on their dell mini 10v and tri boot it
<gbee> DPMS etc is disabled by default in mythbuntu?
<superm1> gbee, controlled by gnome-screensaver
<superm1> (or should be at least)
<superm1> i know at some point it wasn't doing it's job and an extra hack got put into a script somewhere (session.sh i think), but i believe that's gone these days
<gbee> I've not explicitly enabled anything but it keeps kicking in which is pretty annoying, "xset -dpms" isn't doing it's job
<gbee> uninstalling gnome-screensaver should stop it?
<gbee> might file this under 'feature requests' disable DPMS/Screensaver in stock mythbuntu :)
<superm1> well there is a really weird interaction that goes on
<superm1> removing gnome-screensaver probably won't stop it
<superm1> no hack in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings/download/superm1%40ubuntu.com-20090214235950-ek9nnpgd7gcoculk/admin_session.sh-20070704025724-ke5marctr1h515o6-20/session.sh anymore
<superm1> so are you restarting mythfrontend after the session starts?
<gbee> I have today, but I've had this problem without doing that
<gbee> what would be the usual way of disabling dpms in Ubuntu?
<superm1> well the same as other distros, but i've found that it's not always effective
<superm1> couldn't ever figure out why
<superm1> xorg.conf is another way
<gbee> hmm, used to have it disabled in xorg.conf, seems to have gone missing so I've re-added it - will see if it has the desired effect
<mazda01> having trouble with sound in flash and pulseaudio
<mazda01> i have a hda-intel VIA-82XX onboard sound card. can someone please help me?
<mazda01> oops, wrong channel. sorry
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-22
<Essobi> Morning.
<leprasmurf> hello all, I have two issues, the second being prompted by my misguided attempt to fix the first
<leprasmurf> all of my recording schedules have dissappeared...they still appear in the database (so it seems) but they don't appear in the upcoming recordings or anywhere else
<leprasmurf> for some reason, I thought it would be a good idea to upgrade to 9.04 in an attempt to fix this, which subsequently broke my nvidia drivers.  Has anyone else run into this on an nvidia geforce 5200 FX?
<nawl> im having trouble with a fresh install of mythbuntu and my audio.  heres whats up, mythbuntu finds my on board card, play plays my file, alsamixer seems like it works, speakers are on, plug is in the right place.... no audio, am i missing something?
<leprasmurf> have you tried playing a file in a standard player outside of mythtv?
<leprasmurf> mplayer or vlc for example?
<nawl> yes, play
<nawl> from the command line
<leprasmurf> ah, haven't heard of that player, thought that was a typo
<nawl> no no audio from vlc either
<leprasmurf> ah, so it's not just mythtv
<nawl> no
<leprasmurf> in alsamixer, at the bottom of the column, do master or PCM show MM, or are they both OO?
<leprasmurf> nawl: might want to check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<nawl> 00
<leprasmurf> I recently upgraded to 9.04, and now two instances of myth-frontend are starting whenever I restart gdm.  can anyone tell me where to look for the autostart apps?  I already checked ~/.config/autostart and there's one instance there
<superm1> leprasmurf, clean up ~/.cache
<superm1> and then killall xfce4-session
<leprasmurf> thanks!
<netal> hi
<netal> wonder if someone could help here, am looking for an HD-PVR receiver but am left with only few choices
<netal> Topfield 7710, Humax iCord, Dreambox 800.... what do you guys recommend?
<SirSchwank> does anyone know if the onboard IR receiver on the hauppauge 2250 works in mythbuntu?  mine doesn't appear to be detecting.
<thedude_> Hey I have a good install onf mythbuntu 9.04 and was wondering of the streaming of the live video feed across the networks was possible, i have not been able to find a clear answer. thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-23
<bobbob1016> For some reason my mythbuntu has started shutting down on boot.  I started it in recovery and it seems that it is trying to fsck and then shuts down.  I did remove a drive before, but it booted fine after that.  Any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest60> hi does anyone know where the apple trailers grabber script is located in mythbuntu 9.04?  I have issues with streaming the trailers and want to increase the chache size to improve performance.  Downloaded 1080 files play no probs.
<mazda01> trying to play a downloaded asx file, vlc -vv returns these important messages. I trimmed it only relevant info (i thought to be relevant) http://pastebin.com/f7e1e671a
<bran> good morning. with kind of IR i must choose for my Hauppauge NOVA-HD-S2 in Controllcenter. "irw" in Terminal shows - the IR is working.
<bran> but NOVA is not in list
<mazda01> trying to play a downloaded asx file, vlc -vv returns these important messages. I trimmed it only relevant info (i thought to be relevant) http://pastebin.com/f7e1e671a
<sgtpepper> Hi ppl, I'm having the following issue. This is a new setup, using an saa7134 card, analog tuner, xmltv provides listing. When i go to live tv it works, but when I change channel I get the following error
<sgtpepper> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1be957d3
<sgtpepper> everything is on the same box
<Essobi> Good Morning
<sgtpepper> GM Essobi
<Guest6612> unable to record any tv programs
<Guest6612> when using mythweb it shows this program is set to never record
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-24
<thedude> Is there a way to use Titan TV schedule with Mythbuntu 9.04 instead of the scheduledirect.org?
<thedude> Hello
<thedude> >	Is there a way to use Titan TV schedule with Mythbuntu 9.04 instead of the scheduledirect.org?
<AId> Hi, i am running Mythbuntu on an asus m3n78 motherboard with 4gb ram
<AId> recentally it has got very slow ,
<AId> both live and playback, any ideas what i could try?
<AId> I had turned on mythwelcome to try and get acpi wakup but could not get working, since then i think everything has got slow
<ruskie> tried disableing it?
<AId> No , i have done nothing,
<AId> have to say it ran fine for a week or more on mythwelcome until this week
<AId> just wondering how do i check to see if everything is ok
<AId> its like its doing other jobs in the background
<Eltornado> hi all
<Eltornado> go a problem the mythbuntu is too slow dunno what i make change in the apearence menu , because before it was a normal an fluent .
<AId> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest91> hi does anyone know were the apple trailers grabber script is installed in mythbuntu 9,04
<Essobi> Morning!
<Essobi> Meh.. someone gimme a google voice invite. :\
<rhpot1991> Essobi: you request it from google, have you yet?
<Essobi> You go?  I thought it was invite only.. like.. someone else had to invite you.
<Essobi> do..
<Essobi> mmm
<rhpot1991> it is invite only: https://services.google.com/fb/forms/googlevoiceinvite/
<Essobi> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2009-07-20/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-25
<RockSoup> I am about to begin putting together a pvr for home.  I want to run mythbuntu and build it in a small form factor.  any sites I could look at to see systems/specs others have built and that people recommend?  Specifically looking for help with the case; re:fan noise
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-07-26
<McNever> Ok so here is the deal, after spending weeks working to get a front end and backend up I've got 2 issues i can't workout.
<McNever> with the specs below I've got a front end that wont play audio on analog channels. I would think it would be tuner related but if i download the mpgs off mythweb they have audio...
<McNever> choppy HD video (again i assume that is backend related to HD read speed maybe?). The lag seems to be pretty consistant, glitches for 1/10th of a second every second or so. Could this be some configuration problem on the backend? From the hardware specs i've seen both the frontend and backend look like they should be able to handle it
<McNever> frontend
<McNever> Zotac IONITX-C-U
<McNever> 2 Gig of Ram
<McNever> 8 Gig CP to Sata HD
<McNever> backend specs.
<McNever> Athalon XP 2000
<McNever> MSI KM4M-V
<McNever> 1.5Gig of Ram
<McNever> hauppauge HVR1600
<McNever> 250 Gig IDE Drive
<McNever> 500 Gig SATA Drive
<McNever> any help would be great guys.... thanks
<kees> McNever: are you doing audio passthru? i've seen cards lose their pcm on sd
<kees> McNever: some details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-388191.html
<kees> McNever: the video stalls sound like either deinterlacer choice issues or network delay.  HD playback issues can be very hard to debug.  :(
<shamusadamus> how many iptv channels ca u access with mythtv and are there any particular good one
<shamusadamus> s
<chipk> I have a fresh install of 9.04. with a hauppauge 1600 card.  My cable box is connected to the s-video port on the 1600 and I can scan channels successfully during setup.  When I select 'watch TV' from the front tend menu, the screen goes black for a second and then the menu re-appears.  I am unsure where to look or even what information might be relevent to this question... could someone give me
<chipk> a clue or a pointer to relevant documentation?
<shamusadamus> so you have it hooked to s-video in and getting this error?
<chipk> correct
<shamusadamus> ok, just making sure you didnt make a kick yourself mistake, other than that I will be no help i am waiting for a question of my own to be answered,
<shamusadamus> I thought myth tv was for iptv
<chipk> and.cable box is on & set yo a channel (obvious error)
<chipk> If you want iptv, check out HULU... hulu.com.
<shamusadamus> yeah i know about hulu, im not that much of an ungeek
<shamusadamus> thanks though
<shamusadamus> hulu does rock
<shamusadamus> I think im just gonna go the FTA route and buy a dish network box to softmod
<shamusadamus> one mans trash, my free pay per view
<chipk> yeah, my motivation is cheap
<chipk> manana
<chipk> New setup-I select watch tv and the screen blacks out then returns to menu.  I have a hauppauge 1600 connected to a cbl box via s-video.  The video is a integrated radeon hd3200.  the video srs in 'capture cards' = svideo1,Under video srs, I retrieved from sched dir. In setup -input conn, vid srs=scheddir;preset tuner to ch=3,start chan=3.
<chipk> If it isn't obvious from the above, I do a writeup for the forum.. the cable box is on and set to a channel...
<chipk> any clue where to look appreciated!
<chipk> .
<^Alita> hy to all
<^Alita> why, when i'm usin myth-tv to watch tv, i works like 2 seconds at double velocity, and 2 seconds paused and so on?
<^Alita> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<chipk> New setup-I select watch tv and the screen blacks out then returns to menu.  I have a hauppauge 1600 connected to a cbl box via s-video.  The video is a integrated radeon hd3200.  the video srs in 'capture cards' = svideo1,Under video srs, I retrieved from sched dir. In setup -input conn, vid srs=scheddir;preset tuner to ch=3,start chan=3.
<chipk> If it isn't obvious from the above, I do a writeup for the forum.. the cable box is on and set to a channel... any clue where to look appreciated!
<chipk> (repeat.. I got knocked off)
<tgm4883> chipk, logs
<tgm4883> !logs | chipk
<Zinn> chipk: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-26
<nwidger> hello, has anyone had problems with mysql not starting on boot up?  i can start it manually with 'sudo start mysql', but it's really annoying to do that everytime.  anyone know what might be wrong?  i've performed a 'sudo update-rc.d mysql defaults' and that didnt help
<tate> Oi, fresh mythbuntu installation and now I can't seem to get mythfrontend to see the backend unless I stop the backend and run it from the command line.
<tate> This is run on the same computer, localhosted backend.
<wootin> hello
<wootin> i have an imon ipad and each time i do a left or right press it jumps multiple times
<wootin> any ideas?
<JoshT76> anyone run mythbutnu across subnets?
<rickabillie> Hi, has anyone had any luck getting the nvidia 8400 svideo out working?
<rileyp> Im looking for ffmpeg settings to use in mythexport to use on mythtv's mpeg2 recordings to convert for an ipod  touch /Iphone all links Ive found thus far are for avi conversion..
<rileyp> err thats avi to .mov  not mpeg2 to mp4 or mpeg2 to mov
<rileyp> I dont know if the seetings even need be difernt but It would benice to know what to use jsut the same
<JoshT76> anyone run a backend and frontend from different subnets?
<JoshT76> hello!
<JoshT76> how can you configure x11vnc to be headless?
<JoshT76> i want to run a backend with no monitor, but still vnc into the bix
<JoshT76> anyone here?
<rickabillie> has anybody here had luck with getting svideo out to work with a 8400gs?
<rickabillie> can anyone recommend a reasonably (<$50) priced nvidia video card that does svideo out?
<mrand> rickabillie: If you are wanting new, Newegg has decent filters that might allow you to identify one.  Otherwise you'd need to search online (possibly mythtv wiki) and buy via ebay or someplace.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-27
<anon_bot> What does mythbuntu use as filesystem type for root partition?  Is it ext3 or ext4 now?
<anon_bot> hm, this channel isn't nearly as active as it used to be.
<coffmant> This might seem like a dumb question but I haven't seen any new myth binaries since 10.04 - is that correct - have there been zero updates?  I am gettting other OS patches normally
<rhpot1991> coffmant: if you want updates for myth packages you will need to enable the auto-builds
<rhpot1991> !auto | coffmant
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about auto
<rhpot1991> !auto% | coffmant
<Zinn> coffmant: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<coffmant> Thanks.  I'll check that out.  So the default is that mythbuntu myth binaries are frozen in time between releases?
<coffmant> That seems sub-optimal
<rhpot1991> coffmant: yes, generally unless a major bug is fixed
<coffmant> Ok thanks - I appreciate the info and help
<rhpot1991> unfortunately we need to document each bug and its fix, and thats very hard to do when there are changes to the upstream source constantly
<JoshT76> hello
<JoshT76> need help getting ati hdmi audio working
<JoshT76> !help ati hdmi
<Zinn> !help ati hdmi For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<JoshT76> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<JoshT76> anyone have ati hdmi audio working?
<anon_bot> I just installed a fresh copy of 10.04 LTS and Arclight has this crazy pixelated background.  Is it intentionally crippled or something?
<anon_bot> Everything else is working beautifully.  I'm so happy VDPAU is actually working now with nvidia 256.  Bad stuttering with 195.
<anon_bot> Oh, turns out it was intentional.  hm. guess I'll have to change it to something else :)
<Eklipski> I'm trying to change my videos directory to /share/MOVIES but mythbuntu is not picking up the directory change and not listing the directory when I go to watch videos. am i missing a step?
<Eklipski> I see scanning changed in .23 m > scan for changes
<JoshT76> hola!
<JoshT76> here's my frontend connection speeds 	Downstream: 3552 Upstream: 384
<JoshT76> is there a way to transcode to stream a better video than just changing the bit rates?
<JoshT76> like with a post recording transcode to a HD streamable format?
<Zinn> [freenode.net] freenode: frequently-asked questions
<superm1> rhpot1991, what's up with zinn talking about freenode?
<Zinn> Hi superm1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> superm1: I dunno, maybe he got a pm about something?
<rhpot1991> superm1: he is coming in with a different address on the new server too, so he lost his ops, I'll have to see if thats something I can specify or not
<superm1> easily fixed
<rhpot1991> superm1: ya, I'd like to look into if I can control it as well
<ryan> How does this log grabber work in MCC?  I'm on a fresh install, I checked off frontend and it just gives me "http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/" as the url
<ryan_555> oh hm, bug it seems
<ryan_555> can I update just that package with the fix?
<ryan_555> anyone know the syntax for applying diff patches?
<ryan_555> had to copy it to /usr/share/mythbuntu first and run patch -p0 < 57_56.diff
<Shadow__X> using filesystem permissions is there a way to stop users the ability to delete
<Shadow__X> i still want to read write and execute just not to delete
<Shadow__X> ryan_555: on mythbuntu we use the autobuilds repo
<Shadow__X> so updates are handled through aptitude
<ryan_555> would I be able to specifically update mythbuntu-log-grabber and mythnetvision?
<ryan_555> those seem to be the only issues I'm having at the moment.  not hugely concerned about netvision but would be cool to use.
<Shadow__X> or quit
<linxeh> hi there, I know this is a bit off topic, but is there any easy way to get vlc/mplayer to use vdpau on lucid?
<linxeh> or is there a more appropriate place to ask (other than the main ubuntu channel where nobody has a clue what I'm asking?)
<mrand> linxeh: If google doesn't turn up anything, I'd think you could find something searching ubuntu forums.  As a last resort, you could ask on #mythtv-users, but as you said, it's pretty off-topic.
<linxeh> :o all I've found in the forums is things for older versions of ubuntu, and compiling from source
<linxeh> ok, never mind :)
<linxeh> thanks
<rhpot1991> linxeh: google should point you at a ppa that has support for mplayer
<rhpot1991> I read that vlc got support at some point, dunno if thats been packaged anywhere though
<linxeh> ok, thanks, I hadnt thought of searching for PPAs
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-28
<tate> Hey, I've got a fresh mythbuntu installation and for some reason whenever I run mythfilldatabase it doesn't give me any new shows in the program guide, any hints?
<yodalives> anybody else having problems with the x & y offset not working?
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> can anyone confirm if there is a bug raised relating to the Video frame buffer failed too many times issue?
<hot_wheelz> I don't think i am the only one that see this error popup
<Essobi> Morning.
<Ridikuel> Hello, after the last upgrade mysql won't start on boot. Thus mythfrontend shows the server-selection. After sudo service mysql start i can start the frontend normally. FE and BE are on the same computer.
<gregl> Ridikuel, There was a big discussion on the mythtv-users mailing list with the solution just in the last week.. http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythTV | Users
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythTV | Users
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<gregl> zinn?
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> Hi gregl, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<gregl> zinn is broke
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> Hi gregl, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<gregl> superm1, If you are around Zinn seems to have gone nuts...
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> Hi gregl, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<36DAAB9FJ> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Gossamer Threads Inc. - Web Applications - Managed Hosting - Forum, Mail & Link Management Software
<rhpot1991> 36DAAB9FJ: stop it
<36DAAB9FJ> Hi rhpot1991, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> fixed
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> no?
<rhpot1991> thats one of the urls on my server
<tgm4883> odd
<rhpot1991> somehow there may have been 2 zinns or something
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> so I shouldn't ban that then
<rhpot1991> connection issues from yesterday or something
<rhpot1991> unban it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, all good now?
<rhpot1991> I think
<rhpot1991> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<superm1> wait Zinn had a kid?
<Zinn> Hi superm1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<superm1> Zinn, stop pretending your people
<Zinn> Hi superm1, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> superm1: I dunno what the heck happened, might be related to the server issues from yesterday
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-29
<nwidger> anyone here have troubles with mysql not starting on bootup?
<tgm4883> nwidger, not me, what seems to be the issue?
<nwidger> tgm4883: well... post boot i can start mysql fine with 'sudo start mysql'
<nwidger> but it's init config file /etc/init/mysql.conf has been untouched
<nwidger> but now mysql is not started after i boot up
<tgm4883> nwidger, is this mythbuntu or ubuntu+mythtv?
<tgm4883> and what release?
<nwidger> tgm4883: mythbuntu lucid
<tgm4883> hmm, odd
<tgm4883> I haven't heard of the issue, and I run 9.10 on my backend myself
<nwidger> oh
<tgm4883> nwidger, It's home time for myself, I'll think about it on my way home. Maybe someone else will chime in
<nwidger> ok thanks :)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: why haven't you upgraded?
<dewman> rhpot1991, I laughed when you said "stop it" (after I found out it was a bot) hehehe
<rhpot1991> dewman: ya makes sense thats what happened, no idea how we got a rogue bot copy in here though
<tv-freak> My mysql stopped to start during boot (upstart) after installing updates a couple of days ago. I have mysql-server 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.5 from lucid-proposed repository.
<tv-freak> I enabled the lucid-proposed to get my Fuj:tech usb (af9015.fw) to work again. It work for a while (many days) until the recent mysql updates.
<tv-freak> Manual start (sudo service mysql start) does MythTV to become "on the air".
<harrison> hello
<rhpot1991> !ask | harrison
<Zinn> harrison: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<qwebirc82222> Hi folks!  I've got Ubuntu Hardy Heron running (and I don't want to upgrade for many reasons - and I've just upgraded my Mythtv server to .23 - the .21 client mythtv-frontend in the client no longer likes the server as the database schema has changed - any suggestions?
<qwebirc82222> Got to take my son to soccer practise - I'll leave this channel live and read responses in an hour or two.  Cheers, folks.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc82222: upgrade your frontends to match the backends, versions of mythtv are not compatible with other versions
<rhpot1991> qwebirc82222: you can check out the autobuilds, but I don't think we do 0.23 for hardy
<rhpot1991> !auto% | qwebirc82222
<Zinn> qwebirc82222: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, hardy only has 0.21
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-30
<len_> I just added another hvr1250 card to my myth box, but it won't load the cx23885 driver because the card is reporting a new id number not listed in the list of reported id's the driver checks for.  The card reports an ID of 1259.  Does anyone know if the driver has been updated to include the new id reported by new hvr1250's, or do I need do mod and recompile the driver?
<len_> linuxtv.org seems to be down too.  Is there a mirror for v4l-dvb somewhere?
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] LinuxTV.org - Television with Linux
<len_> I can't get through to the site.
<len_> I don't know why the do the damn ID check anyway hauppauge is always adding new id's, even though there are no changes made that effect the drivers, so this keeps happening.
<Zinn> len_: Please watch your language.
<len_> I wonder if mythtv.org is paying their hosting fees.  The site is unreachable now.  Hope they are not gone for good.  Anyone know of an alternative repo?
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<dewman> len_, mythtv.org is up....
<Zinn> [mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<len_> Yeah, I just noticed that just came back up
<tgm4883> Zinn checks the site if you say the link, so if he responded then it's up
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<len_> He's an active little bot :)
<dewman> he also has 2 personality's at time...
<dewman> =)
<dewman> err some time
<dewman> anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot why my front end wont start up? Here is the issue...I installed a new video card and sense I have no clue what I was doing....6 hours later, I have the display working fantastic....But....mythfrontend is broke.... Here is the pastebin for my log collection.....   http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/6iJyQ7AQ
<hot_wheelz> How does somone attach a nick to the logs that mythbuntu log grabber produces and then posts to mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you can id them easyly rather than being Anonymous all the time?
<ryan_555> do I have to install any packages under 10.04 LTS if I wnat to play DVDS within MYTHTV frontend?
<ryan_555> such as xubuntu-restricted-extras or otherwise
<tgm4883> you would need to activate dvd support in MCC
<tgm4883> which basically just installs the css package that is needed
<ryan_555> where is that in MCC now?  I don't seei t
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-07-31
<tgm4883> ryan_555, there should be a tab called codecs
<tgm4883> or proprietary codecs
<ryan_555> hm don't have that tab listed
<tgm4883> odd
<ryan_555> The last ones is Themes, the button is slightly cutoff...
<ryan_555> maybe something to do with my DPI setting
<tgm4883> maybe further down?
<ryan_555> but I can't expand the window either.
<tgm4883> no scroll?
<ryan_555> nope
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<ryan_555> heh, I can tab through them
<ryan_555> I hit tab, and see the JAMU section
<tgm4883> ok, keep going
<tgm4883> I actually don't think they are in any particular order
<tgm4883> It's in a tab called 'Proprietary Codec Support'
<ryan_555> yup, got it.
<ryan_555> I knew something was odd about that.  I thought there was a scroll bar or you could expand the window in older versions of MCC.
<ryan_555> that's strange, I checked it off. hit apply. it seemed to install the package sucessfully but it leaves it unchecked.
<ryan_555> doh, had synaptic open. that would make sense
<tgm4883> ryan_555, yea that would cause problems
<ryan_555> mythfrontend crashes on me when I try to play dvd.  libdvdnav: ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed
<ryan_555> mythfrontend.real: dvdnav/vm/vm.c:1540: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<ryan_555> Aborted
<tgm4883> ryan_555, what version of mythfrontend?
<ryan_555> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/9awaEYLt
<ryan_555> that has version info at the top and error at the bottom
<tgm4883> odd, what dvd?
<ryan_555> Fellowship of the Ring Part Two Special Extended Edition
<ryan_555> Only one I tried so far.
<ryan_555> I'll try another
<tgm4883> ok, try another
<tgm4883> i'm at work right now and about to head home. =
<ryan_555> Sherlock Holmes worked
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> somesort of drm on the DVD then?
<tgm4883> try googling the error
<ryan_555> The dvdnav/vm/vm.c:1540: process_command: Assertion '0' failed part or the line before that?
<ryan_555> ifoRead_TITLE_VOBU_ADMAP vtsi failed
<tgm4883> try both
<tgm4883> and throw in mythtv in there
<tgm4883> also, try playing the dvd in vl
<tgm4883> vlc
<tgm4883> or some other one, see if it plays there
<ryan_555> I popped it in again. worked this time
<tgm4883> strange
<ryan_555> thanks for the help with getting libdvdcss2 installed. couldn't remember the package name
<tgm4883> np
<ryan_555> Is there some sort of bug related to MythWeb or the integrated browser in Mythtv?  I can open a bookmark such as Google.com but I can't even type into the search field. and if I navigate to a page with flash, mythfrontend crashes
<ryan_555> So MythNetVision crashes for me when it tries to load anything
<ryan_555> well the frontend crashes, but it pulls up the lists of videos and everything
<ryan_555> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/z4eUtN8B
<zuixro_> So I've got a MythTV box, and for some reason it gets to where it doesn't delete anything. The drive fills up, and it won't boot. It's happened 2 or three times, with different versions of ubuntu/mythtv. Anyone know why this would happen? Most of my shows are set to auto-expire.
<Technophil> Hi, Can someone point me to where the Page up / page down 10 min default setting is stored to change, I can't find it anywhere...or alterntively and perhaps even better a URL to add new jump / skip keys during playing a recording to a non-microsoft MCE remote to the coloured button keys?
<rileyp> what would start a root instnce of irexec in mythbuntu
<yates_> How do you change the time zone settings so the master backend and a stand-alone frontend are the same?
<yates_> Solved. Thanks.
<yates_> trying to connect standalone frontend. getting "no upnp found" upon start up.  Now what?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-08-01
<slyski> i am wanting to hook up an ups and wanted to make sure if powstatd is working ok with upstart now. anyone using an ups?
<qwebirc22452> Hello nice Mythbuntu people
<qwebirc22452> I am trying to get Mythbuntu up and running on an old box
<qwebirc22452> It already had Ubuntu 10.04 on it, so I just added Mythbuntu from your site
<qwebirc22452> Apparently there needs to be some sort of backend, which I would like the machine itself to be
<qwebirc22452> But when I try to add the Backend role using the Mythbuntu control panel, it tells me that the "MySQL plugin is not fully filled in"
<qwebirc22452> I would love to fill it in ... where is it?
<qwebirc22452> oh ... wait ... nevermind
<qwebirc22452> did a refresh, now it's gone to fetch more backend stuff
<qwebirc22452> yay progress :)
<buckeye> I am trying to get my hauppauge 150 to work, but I can't see /dev/video0. Any suggestions of what I can try? I see the device in lspci
<Trailer> Is there a alarm-clock plugin for mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-25
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, IDK, is ubuntu.media.mit.edu broke?
<Shadow__X> tried another one and had the same issues
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, did you try the official mirrors?
<Shadow__X> no but i will now
<tgm4883> I'll check my 10.04 machine
<tgm4883> yep seems to work for me
<tgm4883> i'm using ubuntu.osuosl.org
<Shadow__X> main server works fine
<Shadow__X> is that fast?
<Shadow__X> my biggest issue are the slow servers that do not max out my connection
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, could be something wrong with those other servers right now
<tgm4883> I'd bet they get fixed in the next 24 hours
<tgm4883> ubuntu.osuosl.org works fast for me, but might be because it's in the same state as me (oregon)
<Shadow__X> how fast is your mirror for you
<Shadow__X> why are the list of updates when i use update manager different than when i run apt-get upgrade?
<Shadow__X> apt-get upgrade is holding back kernel linux image and mythplugins
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, they shouldn't be different, although depending on which update list it is working with I can see it being different for a short time (if the repo isn't in sync)
<Shadow__X> i shouldnt have to run dist-upgrade to get those packages do i? I also dont want to upgrade past 10.04 yet
<Shadow__X> i did apt-get update then upgrade
<tgm4883> yes you would need to run dist-upgrade, it's important to know what dist-upgrade does versus just upgrade
<tgm4883> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the next distribution
<Shadow__X> it doesnt? thats how i have upgraded before
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, no it doesn't, are you sure that is how you upgraded before? And if so, how exactly did you get that to upgrade you?
<tgm4883> The only way that could upgrade you to the next distro release is if you changed your sources.list file
<Shadow__X> hmm maybe i did that then
<tgm4883> the difference between upgrade vs dist-upgrade is that upgrade doesn't have permission to add or remove packages (ie. new dependencies or conflicts) where dist-upgrade does have that permission
<tgm4883> that is why you will see packages being "held-back"
<Shadow__X> not bad apt said i pulled around 6.6MB/sec for your mirror
<Shadow__X> right i gotcha
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, another way to get quicker installs/updates is to use multiple mirrors
<Shadow__X> i found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<Shadow__X> so it can do parallel downloads?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yes
<Shadow__X> oh ok how would i go about doing that
<tgm4883> oh wow, that thread is interesting
<tgm4883> It might have worked that way in 2004, when the thread was started. But not now. I see someone brought that back from the dead 7 years later
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, you would need to edit sources.list and duplicate the list, then manually change the duplicates to another mirror
<Shadow__X> ah could that introduce other issues?
<tgm4883> I don't usually recommend doing it though, as once you are setup there isn't much necessary for super fast downloads of packages
<tgm4883> hmm
<Shadow__X> also how much space do you think it would take to create a local mirror?
<tgm4883> Depending if the mirrors weren't in sync, since they would be hosting the same packages it could cause dependency issues
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, a complete local mirror?
<Shadow__X> according to this just under 400gb
<tgm4883> A complete local mirror takes about 425 GB
<Shadow__X> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<Zinn> [wiki.ubuntu.com] Mirrors - Ubuntu Wiki
<Shadow__X> thats honestly less than i would of though
<Shadow__X> thought*
<tgm4883> yea thats about what it took when I did mine
<tgm4883> do you have a lot of systems you need to update?
<Shadow__X> you have a local mirror?
<tgm4883> I use too, but I didn't like having one
<Shadow__X> lol well as of right now i have 2 ubuntu servers
<Shadow__X> and 2 OI servers
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, might be better to use squid-deb-proxy
<tgm4883> it's what I use now
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah i have a dual p3 1ghz box but the issue is it uses more power than getting a i3 machine would
<Shadow__X> do you have any recommendations on what would be useful for a dual 1ghz p3 machine with 2gb of ecc ram?
<tgm4883> IMHO, The only benefit of having a local mirror is if you are installing new packages all the time
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah which i am not
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, so I say set up squid-deb-proxy and then it will cache the packages locally that you need
<Shadow__X> yeah that may not be a bad idea
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: any suggestions on what to do with the dual p3?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, minecraft server?
<tgm4883> you could have it transcode stuff
<tgm4883> or make it a ripping station, IDK
 * tgm4883 dinner
<Shadow__X> hmm yeah and ok enjoy
<Shadow__X> thanks for the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-27
<rhpot1991> 20% off hdhr3 @ newegg, Promo Code: EMCYTZT629
<sabhain> shouldn't I be able to boot a live cd without a HD device in a system?
<mendel_> guys lspci | grep -i Philips is showing my DVB-C TV card
<mendel_> but w_scan is saying there is no active tv card
<mendel_> could somebody point me in the right direction?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-28
<dkeith> was in the hote;
<dkeith> (oops - wrong window)
<qwebirc82452> I am running v0.24.1-58-g760c8db.  When I am launching my frontend I am getting errors about "ThemeInfo, Error: The theme (/usr/share/mythtv/themes/BlackCurves-OSD) is missing a themeinfo.xml file."
<qwebirc82452> Anyone else see this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-29
<lamont> why is it that the natty install cd believes that RAID is non-existant and resists my efforts to install on swraid1?
<superm1> lamont, i'm assuming you're meaning the graphical installer?
<lamont> yeah, I finally bludgeoned it into submission
<superm1> the partitioning code isn't specific to mythbuntu, so if there is a problem with it, it's more than likely a generic ubiquity or partman issue
<superm1> if you've still got some logs handy i'm sure cjwatson and ev would like to help debug them at some point
<lamont> I'll chat at him
<lamont> it presumes things about sda vs sdb vs md0
<lamont> but yeah, no logs
<lamont> and it was me going behind its back to create md0, so it's not exactly fair to blame it for not liking what I ddi
<lamont> did
<superm1> dang :( well presumably it shouldn't be too hard to reproduce then at least if you can get a set of steps in a bug for them
<lamont> the current answer, i expect, is "ubiquity does not support raid installs"
<superm1> it doesn't support creating raid setups, but it's not supposed to hate you if you make the raid array ahead of time i had thought
<lamont> well....
<lamont> the standard for disks is that you create a partition table.  the standard for raid is that you install on the unpartitioned drive
<lamont> that makes for in consistent requirements
<lamont> since the former seems to be a hard assumption that gets included regularly
<superm1> ah
<lamont> I suspect it would have worked just fine if I partitioned /dev/md0
<lamont> I don't even want to think about if I'd done lvm on raid
<superm1> haha
<lamont> though that might actually have worked
<lamont> and with that, I shall now sleep
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-30
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ops
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about staff
<sdhasu> !ops
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ops
<ceros> superm1: just so you know http://packages.qa.debian.org/l/lame.html
<Zinn> [packages.qa.debian.org] Debian Package Tracking System - lame
<ceros> superm1: i plan on uploading mythtv to debian soon, basing off of the packaging for ubuntu of course
<ceros> superm1: also, just to refresh your memory http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=570611
<Zinn> [bugs.debian.org] #570611 - ITP: mythtv -- A personal video recorder application - Debian Bug report logs
<superm1> ceros, ooh interesting
<superm1> that's great news
<superm1> let me know if you need any other help at all make the packaging any more debian friendly
<superm1> if at all possible i'd like to continue to store it in bzr, that's what our autobuilds grow around
<superm1> or at least allow an easy way to import bzr<->git between debian and ubuntu (i'm not sure if there is one)
<superm1> but i'd love to be able to keep the packages in debian and just sync to ubuntu on regular basis instead indeed
<rileyp> does irsend work with the mceusb in newer kernels (natty) as I cant seem to get my led to flash
<rileyp> i have lirc 090 installed and the reciever is working Its just sending not playing cricket
<danilom> hello, is possible to control mythbuntu using a wiiremote (bluetooth) tanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-07-31
<mcpenney> I'm using mythbuntu 10.10 (for the first time).  When I configure the backend to use IP 127.0.0.1 for the master and local backends I get "Could not connect to the master backend server.  Is it running?  Is the IP address set for it in mythtv-setup correct?"  Does anyone know why my front end won't communicate with the backend when their both on the same machine?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-23
<tgm4883> !repos | bkelly
<Zinn> bkelly: The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tgm4883> bkelly, dist-upgrade is needed when upgrading the major mythtv version (eg. 0.24 -> 0.25), but you should always look at what it's trying to do first before commiting that
<bkelly> thanks tgm4883, Zinn, so by implication anything delivered from those repos shouldn't break myth
<Zinn> Hi bkelly, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<tgm4883> bkelly, no it shouldn't. We recommend running from those repos
<bkelly> yup - cool, ta
<bkelly> fyi tgm4883 - also needed ot do dist-upgrade to get latest kernels
<tgm4883> bkelly, yes, you need to do a dist-upgrade whenever new packages need to be installed
<bkelly> right
<tgm4883> doing simply 'upgrade' only upgrades packages that are already installed
<bkelly> ok - and kernels are always installed rather than upgraded by policy - so as to provide a backout
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-24
<qwebirc58232> Hello. Name is Nelson Sanchez. I am new to Myth TV and Mythbuntu. As I test the system I can get it all to work when front and backend are in the same machine. When I try to access from another fronted, I can get a connection to the database, but not to the backend. I have tried to change from 127.0.0.1 to local host to 192.168.x.x to no avail. Any suggestions?
<qwebirc58232> Thank you!
<qwebirc58232> I figured it out.. Changed my.cnf binding address to 192.168..x.x and it worked. Now, I get audio but no video on the front end.
<neil2000> How can I configure 2 capture cards  Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP Expert & Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q ? V4L Probe failed, drivers loaded.
<neil2000> Hi, new MythBuntu with update but cannot configure 2 capture cards. Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP Expert & Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q. MythTVBackend setup V4L probe failed! What next?
<innatech> So, having updated to 12.04 with fixes, I'm having problems w/my HD-PVRs. The same LiveTV channel changing problems others have mentioned, but also something strange with the capture resolution--much of the image appears to be cropped, and it looks low res. I think perhaps the HD-PVRs are tuning to the SD subchannel of a given DirecTV channel number?
<innatech> Not sure what order I should go about testing things.
<innatech> Any suggestions appreciated.
<innatech> (that is, the receivers are tuning to the SD subchannel, which the HD-PVR captures.)
<innatech> So....the directv_http.pl scripts on the wiki error out on 12.04....
<tgm4883> innatech, errors?
<innatech> Warning: Use of "-x-perl" without parentheses is ambiguous at ./directv_http.pl line 138
<tgm4883> innatech, that isn't an error
<tgm4883> you can tell, because it says "Warning" ;)
<innatech> Well, this is: BEGIN not safe after errors-compilation aborted at ./directv_http.pl line 172
<innatech> Something probably got mangled. I'll recreate it.
<tgm4883> innatech, so I'm probably not going to be able to help you with perl errors. I'm definitely not going to be able to help you if you don't pastebin the entire output from running the command.
<innatech> Yeah, before I make anyone do that I'll tinker a bit first.
<innatech> Clearly something I've done b/c no one's complaining anywhere else.
<innatech> Yep, something got mangled in the cut/paste. It's running now.
<innatech> and working.
<innatech> So-- fyi -- had to disable native resolution on my DirecTV receivers (HD-PVRs on D* H23s) to get proper recordings after upgrading to 12.04 + fixes.
<innatech> Forcing everything to 1080i seems to have helped stabilize LiveTV.
<innatech> Also moved channel changes to the network ctl, rather than USB serial.
<innatech> On the upside, the memory allocation and driver recompiles I used to have to do to get the hvr1600 (cx18) to work properly seem to no longer be needed. Sweet!
<innatech> Seems like I may need to create udev assignment rules for ht HD-PVRs and hvr1600, however, as they keep changing /dev/video* nodes at boot. Is that a known issue?
<innatech> I don't recall needing to do that previously (on the same motherboard
<innatech> So, went ahead and got udev rules working. However, I note that the channel guide is showing incorrect format information (e.g. SD badge on CNN HD) .... is that a schedulesdirect lineup problem?
<innatech> Correction: the SD badge is incorrectly shown when switching inputs. If you change channels, or bring the info banner up, after the initial input switch then the correct format info shows.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-25
<dekarl> superm1: rsyslog for 0.26 with mythlogserver works like this
<dekarl> if $msg startswith ' mythbackend' then /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<dekarl> notice the leading space in $msg
<superm1> dekarl: so that conf file needs updating then basically?
<superm1> i haven't ran anything on 0.26 yet, so i don't have a good feel for everything broke thus far
<dekarl> aye, basically duplicate all rules in the "$msg startswith ' xxx'" form in addition to "$programname == 'xxx'"
<dekarl> so one config file will work with 0.25 and 0.26
<superm1> oh i guess that's possible - you think it's better to have the same config for both?
<superm1> i was gonna say just switch it out all together, no need to keep teh 0.25 syntax in
<superm1> just do http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110869/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> is the configuration file part of a mythtv version specific file or does it go with the {u,myth}buntu release specific files? in the former case just change it, in the latter case it should be duplicated
<superm1> well it's the same file name when the user upgrades from 0.25 to 0.26, but the package manager will just update teh conffile as long as you haven't changed it yourself
<superm1> if you changed it yourself, it's gonna require intervention either way it's done
<dekarl> ahh, I see. its in mythtv-common_0.26.0~master.20120725.643ad3e-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb. so just replace the lines and thats it
<superm1> exactly
<superm1> i'll commit that
<superm1> okay, should be in tonight's build now
<dekarl> ok, building now (seems your commit is already in)
<superm1> is there anything else with the logging that needs fixing?
<dekarl> nothing that I know of. maybe fixup the "last message repeated 10 times" but unfolding the copies is not getting us more information so I'd skip it
<superm1> cool.  yeah i think that it's more useful the way it's setup
<superm1> i committed your recmnded fix from #mythtv too for how to set up that buffer
<superm1> good call
<dekarl> I just stumbled over the suggested filename when looking if there is a sysctl.d similar to rsyslogd after hearing of the sysctl.conf file
<dekarl> I was positively surprised to find a README file explaining how its meant to work in there :)
<superm1> yeah i'm glad that readme explains the numbering to use as well
<dekarl> superm1: you missed mythfrontend?
<dekarl> hm, we could replace "#012" with "\n" in lines like http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110913/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> dekarl: whoops, good catch
<superm1> dekarl: do you know how to switch out the #012 with new lines like that?
<dekarl> not yet, was just thinking out aloud to see how it sounded
<dekarl> might also strip the "mythlogserver: "
<superm1> yeah i think stripping the mythlogserver: would  be a good idea
<dekarl> before and after http://code.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/10729
<Zinn> [code.mythtv.org] #10729 (HTTP Live Streaming not following IETF standard) – MythTV
<dekarl> meh http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110951/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<superm1> well that looks readable, that's with the #012->\n filtering?
<dekarl> no, just a sample for the "mythlogserver: "
<dekarl> which reminds me that the apport handler should strip all but the last run from the logfiles
<superm1> oh yeah that looks better with the mythlogserver: stuff gone
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-26
<frankster> got a wierd issue with a remote. evtest and keytable -t work. yet irw and mythtv don't work. lirc conf file has the exact key events that I see in evtest or keytable -t yet nothing comes through. if lirc is running, evtest complains about something locking the device, and when I stop lirc then evteest doesnt complain aany more so I know that lirc is listening to the right device.
<frankster> any thoughts why irw doesn't show anything?
<SteveGoodey> frankster: This of any use? http://linhes.org/projects/linhes/wiki/Architecture_and_Customization
<Zinn> [linhes.org] LinHES - Architecture and Customization
<frankster> SteveGoody: thanks for that. i'll work my way through it
<frankster> SteveGoodey: no joy with that, i'm gonna have to debug lircd
<SteveGoodey> frankster: Sorry about that, good luck.
<innatech> speaking of lircd, my windows remote stopped working after upgrading to 12.04. Haven't looked into it yet.
<frankster> innatech: mceusb remote?
<innatech> yep.
<frankster> does it use rc-6 protocol?
<frankster> one of the problems with my remote was that ubuntu's devinput keymap is out of date
<frankster> although you onyl see the message for this if you rebuild lirc with debugging on
<innatech> don't know what that is.
<innatech> it's a generic mediagate mce remote, IR w/a usb receiver.
<frankster> one thing I had to do was download http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput
<Zinn> [lirc.sourceforge.net] N/A
<frankster> and replace the one provided by ubuntu
<innatech> 'k.
<frankster> also i found that at least some of the time, lirc seemed to change the protocol on the remote (ir-keytable -r shows you) so that it onyl had the lirc protocol. but in fact I needed to have rc6 protocol
<innatech> I don't have a file by that name in /etc/lirc, just lircd.conf itself, which is blank but for an include of /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<innatech> oh, I think I get it.
<innatech> One sec.
<innatech> ok, I replaced that file and reloaded lirc but no joy.
<innatech> So...is there some reason my HDHR won't stop streaming to my backend, even when its not being watched?
<innatech> It
<innatech> never stops sending out data at about 38kib/s
<innatech> Googling suggests this is the backend scanning for EIT info? But I have this disabled.
<innatech> ah, toggling the setting did the trick.
<innatech> also, is there a metadata format I can use in sickbeard that Mythvideo will understand when it scans folders deposited in its hierarchy?
<innatech> XBMC's?
<frankster> ah ok you're using it slightly differntly to me
<frankster> you've got mceusb drive
<frankster> but mine is via linux inpuit layer
<frankster> so your /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb might not need replacinmg
<innatech> I didn't replace that, I replaced the devmap in /usr/share/lirc/remotes/ or whatever
<innatech> rather /usr/share/lirc/remotes/devinput/lircd.conf.devinput
<frankster> ah ok
<innatech> should I replace the included conf as well?
<frankster> well the way you have it configured it wont use that file
<innatech> ah.
<frankster> well you've configured lirc (presumably correctly) to use the mceusb driver rather than the input layer
<frankster> so your situation is a bit different to mine
<innatech> I'm doing what ever the mythbuntu control center did for me.
<frankster> you probably selected mceusb in that when you chose the remote
<innatech> yes.
<frankster> if you had it working like that before 12.04 then I assume thats correct
<innatech> yep.
<frankster> sorry i cant help :)
<innatech> that's OK. And for the record it's set to "Window Media Center Transceivers/Remotes (all)"
<innatech> which seems pretty clear.
<SteveGoodey> innatech: You might want to try mythtv-users.
<innatech> I could. The people there usually label problems like this distro-specific tho.
<SteveGoodey> They're normally pretty helpfull.
<innatech> Yeah, I'll try.
<innatech> Where do I alter the runtime options of lircd? In  /etc/init.d/ ?
<frankster> do you mean arguments?
<innatech> yep.
<innatech> found it.
<frankster> there is a setting in /etc/lirc/lirc/hardware./conf
<frankster> I mean /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<innatech> huh. "ls /etc/lir*" shows /etc/lircd.conf but I cant list the individual file or stat it.
<innatech> stat: cannot stat `lircd.conf': No such file or directory
<innatech> nm, I'm stupid bash mistake.
<innatech> same as this unanswered question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166812/after-upgrading-to-12-04-from-10-10-my-mythbuntu-standard-mceusb-remote-no-longe
<Zinn> [askubuntu.com] After upgrading to 12.04 from 10.10 my mythbuntu standard MCEUSB remote no longer works - Ask Ubuntu
<innatech> I'll duplicate the irw test.
<innatech> yeah, it's receiving the keycodes fine
<innatech> mythfrontend is just ignoring them
<innatech> and nothing shows in the frontend log.
<innatech> that does seem like a question for myth-users.
<frankster> is your lirc mapping setup>?
<frankster> mythbuntu-lirc-generator or something like that
<innatech> yeah, that's what reapplying the dynamic mapping setting did.
<innatech> the upgrade dance apparently wipes the old one, and reactivates LIRC post upgrade without regenerating it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-27
<ahhughes> hey, I just found a DAB+ usb stick with linux drivers... but what software/client could I use for a HMI?
<tgm4883> Can I get some testing on https://launchpad.net/~tgm4883/+archive/ppa/+build/3686510/+files/ubuntu-tv-testcard_12.07_all.deb
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] N/A
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-28
<dekarl> tgm4883: what is Ubuntu TV Testcard?
<dekarl> might help to decide if one can test it ;)
<dekarl> Ahh, making that line more prominent would do: layout.set_text("Welcome to Ubuntu TV Testcard.\nUse this utility to finetune your TV settings.", -1)
<dekarl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115309/ trying to run it with remote X on my backend
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> i first thought its a UbuntuTV Testcard, but its a Ubuntu TVTestcard ... just getting a gray screen though
<n1md4> Installed today, nicely put together.  I've gone through the setup wizard, and can playback the video tests, but can't watch live tv, it says 'no tuner configured', any help please?
<SteveGoodey> n1md4: You have a wintv nova-t 500?
<n1md4> Sorry, yes, I have.  I've enabled the proprietory drive too, but have not yet rebooted.
<n1md4> Hey SteveGoodey thanks for replying the dev thread, it was a bit tricky for me to get it working on arch so moved to ubuntu :)
<SteveGoodey> Card recognised in dmesg and firmware loaded OK?
<n1md4> dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T successfully initialized and connected.
<n1md4> dib0700: rc submit urb failed
<SteveGoodey> n1md4: Have you gone through mythtv-setup?
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: I installed Mythbuntu, activated the proprietory driver, and then launched mythtv frontend ... I guess that counts as a no?
<n1md4> I went through the setup wizard from the frontend.
<SteveGoodey> No, you need to come out of the frontend and do   http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythtv-setup
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythtv-setup - MythTV Official Wiki
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: I don't suppose you know what the Card Type is for the Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T ?
<SteveGoodey> Is that in capture card setup?
<n1md4> Yes, it is.  I've read so far that Happauge cards are MPEG-2 encoder card, but then I'm unsure what to kill in the rest?
<SteveGoodey> Try Card Type to "DVB DTV capture card (v3.x)"
<n1md4> I can only assume Video device is /dev/dvb/adapter0 or adapter1
<n1md4> Oo DVB device automatically appears :)
<SteveGoodey> You should be able to cycle through till you find the one you want
<n1md4> bleb.org or radiotimes, for a video source?
<SteveGoodey> Radio Times I use, you're UK?
<n1md4> I am.
<SteveGoodey> Did you go through capture card bit ok?
<n1md4> Oh yes, I'd have thought so.  The DVB DTV capture card option sounded right, and the DVB device was automatically probed.
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: I'm now getting 'mythtv-backend respawning too fast, stopped' in dmesg
<SteveGoodey> Tried a reboot?!
<n1md4> ... might as well give it a go!
<n1md4> Not cool :( http://pastie.org/4349175
<Zinn> [pastie.org] #4349175 - Pastie
<n1md4> "Could not connect to the master backend server. Is it running? Is the IP address set for it in mythtv-setpu correct" yes, and yes.
<SteveGoodey> MythBackend: No valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<SteveGoodey> Scheduler: Listings source 'RadioTimes' is defined, but is not attached to a card p.
<SteveGoodey> Did you go through the mythtv-setup completely, that's the secret. Capture cards, Video sources, Input connections, etc....
<n1md4> Compeletly, yes, but perhaps not correctly :\
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: I've got it working now, thanks for the assist.  Last question though, the colours are all off.  i.e. skin is light blue.  What might be the problem there?
<SteveGoodey> Hang on that sounds familiar.
<n1md4> I'm in the process of sourcing a card decent enough to be both moderate for gaming, and silent for htpc use.
<SteveGoodey> "It seems that the Hue was up to high after the upgrade."
<n1md4> Ah ... so where can I change colour?
<n1md4> Found something here http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html  I'll give it a go when I'm back on the myth box
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<SteveGoodey> What video, not capture card, are you using?
<n1md4> I'm unsure, how could I tell?
<SteveGoodey> During playback hit 'm' to get menu, could be colour settings in there.
<SteveGoodey> Did you build this system from scratch?
<n1md4> From the mythbuntu live CD.
<n1md4> The hardware is just bits I had lying around at work, that weren't being used.
<SteveGoodey> No I mean hardware wise. What graphics card did you install? What card is driving the display?
<dekarl> n1md4: btw, the Nova cards are all DTV receivers. The MPEG encoding happens at the broadcast centers. (opposed to Hauppauge PVR-xxx cards that are MPEG encoders)
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: It's an integrated gigabyte graphics.
<SteveGoodey> Ok. Think you need to hunt around to find a hue setting you can change. That page you mentioned suggests 'F' could be the one.
<SteveGoodey> On a keyboard.
<n1md4> dekarl: Okay.  I'm new to tuning card jargon.  I'd read Happauge cards used MPEG card, don't know the difference between the DTV and PVR.
<SteveGoodey> To find the graphics adapter it should be mentioned in dmesg. You can probably tell I'm no expert at this, just a user!
<n1md4> SteveGoodey: Thanks, I'll take  look.
<n1md4> Need to go, thanks for the help.
<SteveGoodey> Good luck.
<n1md4> :)
<dekarl> no worries. And try /var/log/xorg.log (or similar)
<dekarl> /var/log/Xorg.*.log will contain something like [    26.412] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 210 (GT218) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-07-29
<Jester86> hey all
<Jester86> any bugs out there with the most recent set of updates?
<Jester86> haven't updated my mythbuntu 12.04 installation in a few months.. afraid it'll go down if i do
<pcluser> Hello, I installed from scratch 12.04 on a new drive, had 10.xx before and was fine.
<pcluser> Now having a problem setting up:
<pcluser> My HDhomerun tuner works fine on network, shows in mythbuntu gui operation to be ok. But I set for example to record Olympics on NBC, but it says recording failed. tried again and it says "tuning".
<pcluser> I input same parameters with channel edit as in years past. xmltv number, channel number etc.. Help!
<pcluser> On the recordings program gui, it "thinks" it is recording, bar is green, etc, but below it says "tuning"
<pcluser> I'll keep searching the forums meantime if no one is here.
<pcluser> mythbackend log gets huge immediately with :Jul 29 14:07:57 dragon-mythbu mythbackend[1936]: I Scheduler scheduler.cpp:2010 (HandleReschedule) Reschedule requested for id 0. repeating.
<pcluser> (Tuning => Recorder Failed)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-23
<DrFoo> Is mythweather already installed?
<Tick> hey all
<Tick> anyone here have issues updating 12.04 from 0.25 to 0.26/
<Tick> I've added 0.26 PPA but cannot seem to do the actual upgrade
<Tick> when I try to install mythtv it just says that the newest version is already installed
<Tick> Zinn is has the channel died?
<Zinn> Hi Tick, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Tick> guess not
<Tick> anyone around?
<Tick> echhooo
<DrFoo> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<jKlaus> Hey all
<jKlaus> Have any of you had issues upgrading from 0.25 to 0.26?
<jKlaus> I've added 0.26 PPA and it seems to hit it when it updates
<jKlaus> but when I try to install mythtv it says that the most current version is already installed.
<jKlaus> I found a couple forum threads with people having an issue that sounded similar and they were sovled by executing the install with a couple different options enabled.. I tried but that did not work.
<DrFoo> When I look at my media library (videos) in gallary view, it flashes a message that there are no videos in the directory and sends me to /mnt. I navigate manually and there they are. It seems my videos path is correct. What else could be wrong?
<jKlaus> verify your path is correct
<jKlaus> if it is then I might try reinstalling if I were in your shoes
<jKlaus> I always get nervous doing that kind of thing though
<jKlaus> what version of myth are you running?
<tgm4883> DrFoo, permissions
<jKlaus> am I the only one that sets my movie dir to 777/
<tgm4883> jKlaus, probably. I set the proper permissions on mine
<jKlaus> Yeah.. I should probably start doing that
<jKlaus> but the Mythbox is only used for myth
<tgm4883> as is mine ;)
<jKlaus> ohhh well aren't you just on top of your game lol
<jKlaus> I used to keep on top of that stuff a lot more than I do anymore.. I just don't have the time.
<jKlaus> When I graduated college I thought I would really start contributing to open source but now after getting home from working 10-12hrs programming all day the last thing I want to do is continue programming.
<jKlaus> tgm4883, what do you do for a living?
<tgm4883> linux system admin
<jKlaus> that wouldn't be so bad.. at least then you're staying in the same system
<jKlaus> I'll try to get you the logs tonight if you'll be on.
<tgm4883> i'm usually around
<jKlaus> alright, thanks man
<jKlaus> I have to stop chatting on here and get ready for a meeting :-\
<DrFoo> tgm4883: permissions are good. read+write by the current user. It is a mounted cifs share, would that cause issues?  It's fine when I manually navigate, it just has issues when it tries to go to the folder directly (when I click watch videos)
<tgm4883> DrFoo, depends.  It needs to be readable by the mythtv user. A good way to test is to 'sudo su mythtv' then see if you can cd into that directory and see whats there
<DrFoo> tgm4883: mythtv can read the directory.
<DrFoo> Do you know how to get coverart for videos such as home movies?
<DrFoo> I'm testing out some of the major features in a VM. Will I be able to migrate the metadata, screenshot, coverart, etc. folders to the production machine without loss? (The video folder will remain untouched.)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-24
<qwebirc38324> is there  mythunbuntu12.04.02 desktop "x86-64"  as the only downloadable ISO implies AMD ISO,.. Tx
<qwebirc38324> found a 32bit version,.. but not the 64bit as yet
<qwebirc38324> !help i386
<Zinn> !help i386 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<tgm4883> qwebirc38324, AMD64 is for intel 64-bit CPU's too
<jheizer_> Does anyone know if there is a reason why the published Quantal build of .27pre/master is way behind all other releases?
<tgm4883> jheizer_, let me check
<tgm4883> jheizer_, sorry for the delay, some work stuff came up
<jheizer_> No problem.
<tgm4883> jheizer_, so it would appear that 0.27 build on quantal was an error. 0.27 isn't being released for quantal
<jheizer_> Ah ok.  Was on the graph on the repos page, but I knew before only 2 releases were usually supported.
<jheizer_> It runs fine, just my FE is n 12.04so it ended up with a much newer version.
<tgm4883> jheizer_, yep, that graph is generated daily and it looks at the builds that are available on the repos. So because there was an error in the build, it caused an error on the graph as well
<tgm4883> I've deleted the bad package from the repo, so the graph should resolve itself in a few hours
<jheizer_> Fancy graph.
<jheizer_> Sound good.  Will roll back till I have time to upgrade my server box.
<jheizer_> Thanks for the help.
<tgm4883> yep np. I'll recommend sticking on 12.04, as it will continue to get builds until the next LTS release
<jheizer_> Yeah, not sure how my shared server box ended up getting upgraded long ago.
<DrFoo> how do i get myth to generate thumbs for videos not in tmdb?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-25
<TandyUK> HELP how do i stop the frontend forcefully
<TandyUK> have a customers myth here, vnc'd in but its on the wrong ip and cant connect to backend
<TandyUK> any attempt to kill it results in "crash detected, please wait while we restart the frontend"
<TandyUK> nvm got it eventually
<TandyUK> damn this auto frontend restart is getting on my nerves
<Zinn> TandyUK: Please watch your language.
<TandyUK> is there some thing i can do like "touch .no-auto-restart" so it doesnt permanently respawn and take hours to work out it cant connect to the backend??
<superm1> TandyUK: it depensd on the kill signal you send
<superm1> look at /usr/bin/mythfrontend to see which kill signals it ignores
<TandyUK> "killall mythfrontend; killall mythfrontend.real" several times works too
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-27
<htpc_> what is the mysql root password?
<htpc_> nevermind fat-fingered it
<htpc_> Happy Saturday, Everyone.
<htpc_> Is there a metadata source out there for videos that are not movies? (e.g. fitness, instructional, etc)
<htpc_> I have some videos that are not movies (tmdb will delete this types of videos), yet have an isbn and are professionally produced.
<htpc_> This seems like a big hole it the metadata market.
<htpc_> where is the weather?
<qwebirc48238> Can someone help?  I just installed mythbuntu 12.04 add the system can't get any channels on the tuners.  I have a HDHomerun (3 tuner) and the system saw it, and even loaded the correct IP.  The setup for the tuner (Applications > Multimedia > HD Homrun setup GUI scanned ok, and came back with qam256.  But I can't get ant channels.
<AnthonyUK> I am total nooby at this but I had same problem as you, for me it turned out to be the 2m aerial extension was faulty, hence the sigala strength was too low to find channels
<htpc_> Under applications menu there is an HD Homerun Config GUI
<htpc_> qwebirc48238
<htpc_> Other than that I don't know... I just use it for a media library.
<AnthonyUK> Oops I forgot IRC Lingo there, and put qwebirc48238: at the begining of the message
<qwebirc48238> that config guitrength was 95% quality and the bottm one symbol were both 100%
<qwebirc48238> Sorry, but I am not sure of the lingo, don't have an IRC setup, just using the web....
<qwebirc23486> hello
<qwebirc23486> I'm new to IRC. why would there be so many in here and nobody talking?
<qwebirc23486> That's a great question qwebirc23486. I'm not sure either.
<qwebirc23486> Mr. qwebirc23486, Can I call you 86 for short?
<qwebirc23486> That sounds great. 86. Has a nice ring to it.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-07-28
<htpc_> !mythgame
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythgame
<htpc_> Does anyone have mythgame working with fceux (or any nes emulator)?
<htpc_> anyone have to change .Xauthority perms to get game emulators to work?
<htpc_> Steve-Goodey: is it normal to have to change .Xauthority perms in mythbuntu?
<Steve-Goodey> htpc_: Not sure, what makes you thing I'll know? :-)
<Number6> Hey guys. I'm on 12.04 Mythbuntu. It looks like upgradinf lightdm broke a number of things for me
<raven_> hello
<raven_> trying to set up a hauppauge nova-t stick 3 (2040:7070) in backend on xubuntu 12.04 it gets the model description now but no way to select "video source" and to scan - any ideas?
<Patrickdk> no idea what you did, lightdm works perfectly fine for me
<Number6> Patrickdk: Some update seems to have horribly broken things :-(
<Number6> I think I might just reinstall Mythbuntu. Great way to spend a Sunday!
<raven_> Number6, tnx but already solved - now i am trying to find out why the frontend does not connect to the backend mysql
<raven_> still no connection to mysql backend - edited my.conf and mysql.txt already with restarts - nothing!! need help please
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-24
<musclehill> Running 12.04.3. Receive errors about tmdb3.py on a regular basis. Doesn't affect recording or shutdown
<Hydr0p0nX> is there a way I can have a kernel module auto-recompile after an upgrade?
<Hydr0p0nX> need my tuning adapter and network card setup to
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-25
<Patrickdk> heh? isn't that normal?
<Patrickdk> look up dkms
<Hydr0p0nX> yea, couldn't remember what it was called :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-07-26
<hipitihop_> After an momentary power cut my boot process shows various SError on my ata1: including status: {DRDY} and Dispar BadCRC, can someone point me at how to resolve this please
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-20
<pkuyken> Is a celeron based Intel NUC sufficient as a 2 channel frontend/backend mythbuntu configuration?  Specifically looking at http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-board-dn2820fykh.html
<pkuyken> I really don't want to spend the extra $100 for the i3 version if I don't need to.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-07-24
<qwebirc92838> Hello< anybody here?
<qwebirc92838> Can anybody help me. Does  mythbuntu include  vlc or mplayer?
<qwebirc92838> preinstalled  I mean
<SmallwoodDR82> vlc is preinstalled
<qwebirc92838> thank you very much.  Good luck! I wish you success
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-27
<lwizardl> Hello
<lwizardl> I am looking to divide the drive into partitions and use most of it for recordings, what would be a good size to set the root file system for since it will only be a dvr system
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-07-28
<kdx7214> Does the control centre not install mysql/db structure/users when you do a secondary backend?   It's failing to connect and none of it is present
<tgm4883> kdx7214: you shouldn't have mysql on a secondary backend
<kdx7214> then why does it ask for the information and error out in the logs?  I'm confused
<tgm4883> kdx7214: you should be connecting the the mysql server on your master backend
<kdx7214> ok, so then do I leave the local backend config blank in setup on the remote frontend?
<tgm4883> kdx7214: you would still have that populated
<kdx7214> so it has information but actually does nothing (except show errors in the backend log file that is)
<tgm4883> kdx7214: can you post a screenshot and pastebin the log?
<kdx7214> yeah, hold on and let me generate it again - just cleared logs to check something
<kdx7214> ok, here's a quick screen cap (couldn't figure out the pastbin part on short notice)
<kdx7214> http://imgur.com/a/nyK79
<kdx7214> this machine is on 16.04 so have to use journalctl for the logs
<tgm4883> kdx7214: might be worth checking /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml and see if the proper DB credentials are in there
<kdx7214> they are correct for master backend
<tgm4883> hmm, ok
<kdx7214> Quick question about secondary frontend and livetv
<kdx7214> I have a primary backend without a frontend - it has disk and mysql only
<kdx7214> secondary front end mounts disks via cifs (working find)
<kdx7214> (*fine)
<kdx7214> no db overrides on secondary front end so should use storage groups defined on master
<kdx7214> but when I go to watch livetv it tries to use a default file in /mnt/store which I do not have setup anywhere
<kdx7214> any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong?
<kdx7214> here's a snip of the log http://imgur.com/a/1bJkX
<tgm4883> kdx7214: why are you mounting stuff on the frontend?
<kdx7214> because the wiki said I have to
<kdx7214> since storage is on primary backend
<tgm4883> kdx7214: why do you have mythbackend running on your frontend?
<kdx7214> because there is a capture card there and the wiki says you must run backend for that
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> And you've defined the card in your secondary backend?
<kdx7214> I've run mythtv for years but always on one machine - this is my first attempt to load balance for eventual more front ends
<kdx7214> Yup
<kdx7214> Card is there and it's showing as active
<kdx7214> when I start LiveTV it just delays a few seconds and returns to the front end
<kdx7214> only suspicious thing is the wrong path it tries to open for the recording
<tgm4883> Ok, so on your secondary backend, you ran mythtv-setup?
<kdx7214> yes
<tgm4883> and you don't have that path listed in your livetv storage group on either backend?
<kdx7214> not the /mnt/store one
<tgm4883> odd
<kdx7214> I suspect it's a default in the code.  I checked the mysql tables and that is not anywhere in the db
<tgm4883> possibly
<kdx7214> just not sure under what conditions it tries to use it
<tgm4883> I would suggest adding a directory on your secondary backend for a livetv storage group
<kdx7214> would have to be the mount point as the ssd doesn't have enough space for that long term
<kdx7214> was hoping to avoid a secondary override
<tgm4883> kdx7214: what do you mean by secondary override?
<kdx7214> according to the wiki, if you go into mythtv-setup on the secondary backend and define a storage group, that will override what is on the primary
<kdx7214> trying to keep the secondary backend setup as simplistic as possible
<tgm4883> kdx7214: that is true. So without that, it will use the values from your primary backend. What do you have for live tv storage group on your primary?
<kdx7214> I have 3 setup:
<kdx7214>  - /storage/disk1/a/livetv
<kdx7214>  - /storage/disk2/b/livetv
<kdx7214>  - /storage/disk3/c/livetv
<kdx7214> all folders exist, have correct permissions, and are fully accessible
<tgm4883> kdx7214: those are mounted on the secondary backend at those same locations?
<kdx7214> yes
<kdx7214> also made sure uid/gid for user mythtv and group mythtv are same on both machines
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> kdx7214: I would test adding one of those directories to the SG at the SBE level
<kdx7214> k, I'll give that a shot.  Hadn't tried that yet in case I was doing something stupid :D
<kdx7214> Oh, btw, you were helping me yesterday and I figured out the problem...
<kdx7214> it seems Mythbuntu Control Center (or mythtv-setup) creates numerous config.xml files
<kdx7214> and they are not all links - and were different, which is odd on a fresh install on a new machine
<tgm4883> yea that's weird
<tgm4883> they should all be a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<kdx7214> had no idea it creates so many of those
<kdx7214> I changed them all to be symlinks to that file for simplicity
<tgm4883> should be one in each home directory and then in /etc/mythtv
<tgm4883> yea that makes it easier
<kdx7214> for whatever reason the one in /home/mythtv and /root were not links and were different
<kdx7214> ok, the sbe override did fix it.  LiveTV now works just fine - just wonder why needed the override
<kdx7214> One last question (for now anyway)...
<kdx7214> when I run mythtv-setup anywhere on a machine with systemd, it fails to start/stop the backend properly
<kdx7214> Is that normal for mythtbuntu on 16.04?
<tgm4883> kdx7214: I don't believe so, does it kick out an error? How are you trying to stop it?
<kdx7214> It normally does it by itself on non-systemd machines.  If I run the setup program it stops the backend, runs setup, and then gives option to start backend/mythfilldatabase at exit
<kdx7214> both stop and start fail so I have to do it manually with sudo systemctl start mythtv-backend
<kdx7214> (or stop, obviously)
<kdx7214> my assumption was it still tried to run /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend but that's there and just runs the systemctl stuff
<kdx7214> but not critical - I know it has to be done so can deal with it that way :)
<kdx7214> Thanks for the help!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-07-25
<android> does this use same kernel
<android> is for upgrade from ubuntu mainline?
